# [Test] Asus Xonar DX



## > Devil-X < (28. Februar 2009)

*[Test] Asus Xonar DX*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile hat sich bei mir einiges getan und es ist jetzt an der Zeit, den Refresh des Testes zu der Asus Xonar DX zu veröffentlichen.

*[Inhaltsverzeichnis]*

1. Vorwort
2. Datenblatt/Features
3. Optik/Lieferumfang
4. Treiber
5. Klang


*
1. [Vorwort]* 

Wie immer beginnt jeder Test mit dem Vorwort:

- Klang ist nach wie vor subjektiv
- Testsetup:
> Denon AVR 1909 ( per Toslink mit PC verbunden)
> Klipsch RF-82 (Stereo)

Das war mein hardwareseitiges Testsetup, genauso wichtig ist aber auch die Software. Musik/Filme werden generell über Winamp in der Version 5.552 abgespielt, der Übertragungsweg ist ASIO. Treiberseitig wurden jegliche Klangverändernden Maßnahmen wie EQ, Flexbass etc. weggelassen. Desweiteren hab Ich am Receiver den ,,Pure Direct" Modus aktiviert. Der Klang wurde natürlich bevor ich den PC mit Receiver digital verband, bewertet. *[Also Bewertung des analogen Sounds] *



*2. [Datenblatt/Features]*
( kopiert von der Asus Homepage, Copyright liegt also bei Asus)


Features:


*Dolby Digital Live:* 
Real-time 5.1 Dolby Digital surround sound encoders

*Dolby Pro-Logic IIx:* 
Converts stereo or 5.1 sounds to seamless 7.1 surround soundfield

*Dolby Headphone:* 
Delivers a realistic and spacious 2-to-5.1 surround or 3D positional soundfield over any set of stereo headphones

*Dolby Virtual Speaker:* 
Simulates a highly realistic 5.1-speaker surround sound listening environment from as few as two speakers.

*Supports latest DS3D GX 2.0 for gaming on Vista & XP*
DS3D GX 2.0 not only revives EAX and DirectSound effects in games on Windows Vista as GX 1.0, but also incorporates Dolby Home Theater Technologies (Dolby Virtual Speaker, Dolby Headphone, Dolby Digital Live, Dolby PrologicIIX) to provide best gaming audio experience.
*
Innovative VocalFX makes gaming and online chat more lively and attractive*
VocalFX is an innovative voice processing technology to let your voice get into the realistic game landscape (VoiceEX) or to emulate the background scenes in online chat (ChatEX). It also allows you to change your voice pitch to disguise who you are (Magic Voice). These features dramatically increase the fun for voice communication on PC.

*Delivers about 35 times cleaner audio quality (116dB SNR) than most motherboard audio (85dB SNR)*
The noise on Xonar DX audio card is only 1/35 (2.8%) of the noise level from most motherboard onboard audio. In addition, Xonar DX also produces as little as 1/32 (-105dB) of the total harmonics distortion from motherboard audio does (-75dB).


Datenblatt:

Aufgrund der langen und zähen Tabelle gibt es hier den Link zur Asus Homepage: Link



*3. [Optik/Lieferumfang]*

So, hier nun ein paar Bilder der Xonar DX:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Xonar von vorn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Detailaufnahme - zum Slotblech hin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Detailaufnahme zur Stromversorgung hin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Slotblech mit vergoldeten Kontakten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rückseite der Xonar


Bei dem zweiten Stück Soundhardware hat sich Asus, trotz des relativ niedrigen Preises ziemlich viel Mühe gegeben. Einzig die Stromversorgung über das Floppykabel ist erstens rätselhaft sowie sinnfrei, zweitens ist die Verarbeitung desselben sher schlecht. Hier muss man seine ganze Mannes - bzw. Frauenkraft walten lassen, nur um das Kabel wieder abzubekommen. Das ist echt starker Tobak.
Jedoch befinden sich auf der Xonar sehr hochwertige Kondensatoren und Bauteile, allgemein macht die Karte einen sehr aufgeräumten und ordentlichen Eindruck.
Asus benutzt einen umgelabelten Chip ( AV100), welcher den vollen Dolby-Katalog erfüllt.




Nun zum Lierfumfang bzw. zur Verpackung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Front der Verpackung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufklappare Front 1/2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufklappbare Front 2/2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Lieferumfang beinhaltet einen Quick Start Guide, eine Slotblechverkleinerung, die Treiber CD, ein Optisch-digitalen Adapter sowie natürlich die Karte selber und ein Molex --> Floppy Stromadapter.
Die Verarbeitung der Adapter und der Blende ist als befriedigend einzustufen, das Handbuch ist  gut strukturiert und verständlich. 


*4. [Treiber]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Treiber ist schnell installiert, nach einen Neustart steht einen das Control-Panel zur Verfügung. Der Treiber ( Xonar DX Audio Center) verzögert Gott sei Dank auch den Start nicht bzw. nur unwesentlich. Der Aufbau ist gut gelungen, am Anfang sieht man nur den grafischen Equalizer, inkl. der Lautstärkeregelung und folgenden zur Auswahl stehenden Profilen: Hi-Fi, Spiel , Film, Musik. Zudem gibt es im gleichen Bereich eine Option, welche durch ein GX gekennzeichnet ist und ausgeschrieben DS3D GX 2.0 heißt. Nach meinem Wissenstand ist diese Option der Emulator für  (bis) EAX 4.0, allerdings ist dieses ,,Feature" fehlerbehaftet, weswegen man diese Option ausgeschalten lassen sollte.
Folgende Unterpunkte bietet der Treiber:

*-Main*: 



Spoiler



regelt grundlegende Settings, und zwar die Samplingfrequenz, Analoger      (z.B. 5.1 oder Kopfhörer) oder digitaler Ausgang, zudem kann man die Dolby-Einstellungen wählen ( Dolby Headphone, Dolby ProLogic IIx...)



-*Mixer*: 



Spoiler



Einstellungen für Laustärke und Mikrophon, z.B. Verteilung linker und rechter Kanal.



-*Effect: *


Spoiler



Einstellungen für die Umgebung (Bad, Korridor...), welche aber im Prinzip sinnlos ist, weil dadurch nur die Mitten betont und ein Hall-Effekt hinzugefügt wird. Zudem findet man hier aber den grafischen 10-Band Equalizer, welcher schon verschiedene Profile besitzt, wie z.B. Bass oder Dance. Allerdings ist der EQ ,,seltsam" er verstärkt nicht den ausgewählten Frequenzbereich, sonder reduziert die anderen.



-*Karaoke*: 



Spoiler



Settings für das Mikrophon, welche Tonartverschiebung, Stimmausblendung und Mikrophonecho beinhaltet.



-*Flexbass*: 



Spoiler



regelt die Übergangsfrequenz, Beispiel: bei eingestellten 120 Hz spielt der Subwoofer alle Frequenzen von 0-120 Hz.



-*AEC*: 



Spoiler



Akustische Echokompensation, Verhindert das Übertragen von Lautsprecher Sound auf das Mikrophon.



-*VocalFX*: 



Spoiler



Einstellungen um die Stimme natürlicher zu machen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*5. [Klang]*

Jetzt zum wichtigsten Kriterium: Der Sound. 

*Musik:*

In diversen Test sowie Foren wird die Xonar-Sereie aufgrund ihres hochwertigen Musikklangs gelobt - dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Was die Karte abliefert, ist wirklich als ,,Sehr gut" einzustufen. Die Karte besticht nicht wie die bei weitem weniger audiophil klingenden X-Fi´s durch einen übertriebenen Bass, sondern durch einen fein aufgelösten und knackigen Bass. Ebenso im Hochtonbereich ließ die Xonar viele Details erkennen.

Hier ein kleiner Einblick in verschiedene Genres:

Madonna - Miles Away: Der präzise Bass ist hier deutlich zu Hören, die scharfe Stimme von Madonna wird sehr fein durchzeichnet dargestellt. 

Madonna feat. Timberlake - 4 Minutes: Geniales Lied, ein starkes Bassfundament zeichnet diesen Song aus. Die Instrumente klingen atemberaubend gut, insgesamt gesehen hat mich dieses Lied am meisten beeindruckt.

Ciara feat. Missy Elliot - Loose Control: Kancikger Rhytmus, den die Klipsch hier durch die Xonar verbreiten dürfen. Ciara´s Stimme lässt eine träumen ^^



*Spiel & Film*:
Dead Space war der Test für die Xonar - welche auch hier überhaupt nicht enttäuschte. Der Sound war extrem angsteinflößend, so wie es sich gehörte. Der Ripper ( ,,Säge") klingt sehr real. Leider bleibt mir aufgrund des Setups und der Zimmeraufteilung bei mir ein Test der 5.1 Qualität der Xonar verwehrt.

I Am Legend ist der Film, der die Xonar als 5.1 virtual Test über das PC 151 strapazieren sollte. Die Dolby Headphone Option verlieh dem PC 151 einen 5.1 Sound ,,light". Es klang zwar sehr Hall-bezogen, aber man hörte auch Gegner aus dem hinteren Teil kommend. Der generierte 5.1 Sound war wirklich überraschend gut.

Allgemein lässt sich sagen, dass der Klang der Xonar meiner Meinung nach schwer zu toppen sein wird, insbesondere in der Preisklasse.


[Fazit]


Der Klang ist über die Klipsch einwandfrei. Ich konnte nichts Unschönes heraushören, die Dynamik und die Spielfreude der Xonar sind exzellent.

 
+ Spielfreude
+ Dynamik
+ Frequenzspektrum ist ausgewogen
+ stabiler Treiber



- DS3D Modus fehlerbehaftet
- Verarbeitung des Stromanschlusses


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Kritik usw. is natürlich erwünscht!


----------



## SilentKilla (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Knapper vollständiger Test mit vielen Bildern 
Die Testergebnisse kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Danke.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Knapper vollständiger Test mit vielen Bildern
> Die Testergebnisse kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Danke.



Danke für dein Kommentar!
Wenn du was besonderes zur Karte wissen willst, immer raus damit xD


----------



## SilentKilla (2. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Danke für dein Kommentar!
> Wenn du was besonderes zur Karte wissen willst, immer raus damit xD



Danke, ich hatte sie selbst mal 
Ich hab sie mit Mod Olstyle gegen eine Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 getauscht. Ich war aber immer zufrieden mit der Xonar. Für den Preis kann ich sie selbst nur jeden empfehlen, der öfter Musik hört als zockt.


----------



## nfsgame (4. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Joa guter Test. 
Nur bekommt man von den Screenshots Augenkrebs. Dein profilbild kann man ja zum Glück wegscrollen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Joa guter Test.
> Nur bekommt man von den Screenshots Augenkrebs. Dein profilbild kann man ja zum Glück wegscrollen.



Mit was ner cam fotografierst du denn?? Spiegelreflex oder so??
Mein Profilbild is nur was für männer xD


----------



## nfsgame (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Ich meine ja nicht die Fotos, sondern die Screenshots wo dein Desktophintergrund zu sehen ist  (guckste auf meinen Wohnort ).

jetzt genug OT .
Würdest du noch nen paar "Sounderlebnisse" posten zB in Filmen? Mit besonderem Augenmerk auf den Unterschied auf die Onboard?.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich meine ja nicht die Fotos, sondern die Screenshots wo dein Desktophintergrund zu sehen ist  (guckste auf meinen Wohnort ).
> 
> jetzt genug OT .
> Würdest du noch nen paar "Sounderlebnisse" posten zB in Filmen? Mit besonderem Augenmerk auf den Unterschied auf die Onboard?.



Achso xD Die Sounderlebnisse mach ich aber erst am samstag, hab leider noch bissel was zu tun  Aber wie egsagt: pünktlich am samstag.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

UPDATE: Resi Apokalypse als Film hinzugefügt, zudem Fazit leicht überarbeitet.


----------



## polonese (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Hey,
schöner Bericht. Hab auch die Karte und kann dir nur beipflichten. Allerdings sind diese DSP Modi absolut sinnlos. Bringt bei mir überhaupt nichts wenn ich da was anklicke, ausser das alle Freuquenzen auf einmal im maximalen Dezibel Bereich spielen.
Aber man hört deutlich den Unterschied zu Onboard Sound.


----------



## benjasso (19. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Danke für den Test. Ich hab jetzt beim überfliegen nicht gefunden unter welchem Betriebssystem du probiert hast!?
Ich hab mit meiner gerade Probleme. Hatte bis jetzt die Win7 Beta laufen und in seit der Zeit die Karte erworben. Als ich die Wall-E BluRay schauen wollte, hab ich bemerkt, dass der Ton nicht stimmt. Die hinteren Kanäle und der Center werden nicht angesteuert! Bei (stereo) Musikwiedergabe kam diese aber aus allen Boxen. Als ich dann testen wollte, ob es mit dem Onboard-Sound geht, hat sich Win7 ganz verabschiedet und gar keinen Sound mehr ausgegeben. Hab jetzt XP64 neu installiert, nur lässt sich die Software nicht aufrufen (kein Symbol im Systray/beim Aufruf über Systemsteuerung passiert nichts). Ich bin jetzt leicht verzweifelt. Hat jemand Ideen für mich, bzw. sollte ich in Betracht ziehen, dass die Karte defekt ist?


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Wahrscheinlich hattest du unter Windows 7 nur zu wenig Ton-Kanäle ausgewählt.
Wenn du die passende Lautsprecherzahl aber eben nur "2-Channels" auswählst bekommst du Stereo-Upmix auf alle Boxen aber eben keinen Surroundsound bei entsprechenden Quellen.


----------



## benjasso (20. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Das ließ sich bei Win7 nicht umstellen. Da kam immer sowas wie "wird vom Gerät nicht unterstützt". Nutzt ihr eigentlich die neusten Treiber?


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Ich hab WinXP 32 Bit, ich nutz schon den aktuellesten Treiber, wobei es aber von ASUS net gerade viel neue dafür gibt


----------



## benjasso (20. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Also ich hab jetzt nochmal unter XP 32bit probiert und da läufts, wie auch jetzt endlich nach Neuinstallation unter Win7.


----------



## benjasso (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Kann mir bitte mal ein oder auch mehrere Xonar DX-Besitzer einen Gefallen tun? Im Anhang findet ihr die Belegung des JP2-Header zum Anschluss eines S/PDIF-Kabels um z.B. per Grafikkarte/HDMI auch den Ton übertragen zu können.
Bei mir funktioniert das leider nicht, nur habe ich die Befürchtung, dass der Support nicht so viel Ahnung hat und die Xonar es einfach nicht unterstützt und nicht, dass meine Karte defekt ist.

Wenn mir einer bestätigen kann, dass es bei ihm (auch nicht) geht, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Baker79 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Also zur Xonar DX kann ich schonmal soviel sagen, das ich, gegenüber dem ALC889A, einen viel besseren Surroundsound habe. Und die CPU Auslastung ist auch um ca 10% gesunken.
Der aktuelle offizielle Treiber (Vista x64) hatte mich heut mittag, fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben, bis ich nach mehreren Neuinstallationen feststellen musste, das nach der Installation der digitale Ausgang automatisch aktiviert ist. Nachdem ich dann auf die normalen "Lautsprecher" (Medusa ProGamer) umgestellt hatte, klappt seit dem alles wunderbär.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Naja, die Treiber von Asus sind nicht gerade die besten


----------



## semimasta (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Klipsch im Logo und Teufel Speaker?

Das ist ja hart


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*



semimasta schrieb:


> Klipsch im Logo und Teufel Speaker?
> 
> Das ist ja hart



Ich hab mein Motiv 6 ja zurückgeschickt, hab jetzt die Rf-82 von KLipsch


----------



## semimasta (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Uff das ist ja ne ganz andere Klasse ) 

Ich werd da noch ne Weile sparen müssen gurke mit nem GMX2.1 rum


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Tut mir leid.... Guter Sound is halt teuer, das is schei*e


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Schöner Bericht!
hab die PCI-Version der Karte, also die Xonar D1...und ich kann mich wirklich nicht beschweren. Für meinen Geschmack klingt sie besser als die X-Fi..klarer und nicht so basslastig. Da ich hauptsächlich Musik am PC höre war es für mich die beste Lösung und ich bereue den Kauf absolut nicht!


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht!
> hab die PCI-Version der Karte, also die Xonar D1...und ich kann mich wirklich nicht beschweren. Für meinen Geschmack klingt sie besser als die X-Fi..klarer und nicht so basslastig. Da ich hauptsächlich Musik am PC höre war es für mich die beste Lösung und ich bereue den Kauf absolut nicht!



Danke 

Ich finde, das die Xonar das beste P/L Verhälnis hat, wo sonst kriegt man einen solchen, guten KLang im Bereich bis 80 €? Bei Creative sicherlich nicht. Wobei es mich interessieren würde, wie die neue Soka von MSI klingt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

Morgen gibts hier auch n Dickes Update


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Test] ASUS Xonar DX*

auf was dürfen wir uns denn freuen?
bei einer kurzen Studie des bisherigen Tests ist mir da was aufgefallen:



> Allerdings stellt die gute Xonar den Tieftonbereich über Headset schwach dar


lag aller wahrscheinlichkeit daran, dass du beim Headset FlexBass nicht abgeschalten hast. Da muss ich jedenfalls immer machen, wenn ich die Kopfhörer dranstöpsel, dann wirds auch mit dem Bass


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juni 2009)

Update ist fertig, wirklich viel Neues kann ich aber nicht berichten.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Juni 2009)

das Update gefällt mir gut, wirkt aufgeräumter und noch ein wenig professioneller als bisher 
zwei dinge noch:

1: du schreibst,dass der Floppy-Stromanschluss sinnfrei ist, funktioniert die Karte auch ohne extra Stromanschluss? Wenn ja, warum is das ding dann dran? evtl mal bei Asus nachfragen?! 

2: du schreibst, der GX-modus wäre Fehlerbehaftet. Inwiefern? Bisher hab ich damit, bei richtiger Handhabe, keine Probleme gemacht. Man sollte nur nicht vergessen ihn auch wieder auszuschalten wenn man mit spielen fertig is, da sonst auch Musik (wenn per DirectSound wiedergegeben) "geupmixt" wird


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juni 2009)

Zu 1.: Die Soka funktioniert ohne den Extrasaft natürlich nicht, aber eine Soka brauhct i.d.R. kein Extrastrom. Deswegen mein ich dass der sinnfrei ist 

Zu 2.: Bei Resident Evil 4 sorgt der Modus für ordentliche Abstürze. (Resi 4 auf Pc = OMG), auch so bin Ich davon nicht wirklich überzeugt.... Gibts denn jetzt kein Update auf die Version 2.5??


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Juni 2009)

Seit Treiber-Version 6.12.8.1747 soll da wohl ne Version 2.5 dabei sein, im Xonar-Treiber steht, wenn man die Maus über das GX hält bei mir trotzdem noch DS3D GX 2.0...
mit dem neustenTreiber 6.12.8.1764 wurden einige BSOD's beseitigt...vllt funzt damit auch dein Resident Evil wieder...ansonsten kann ich den GX-Modus nicht wirklich umfassend beurteilen, ich zocke nurnoch selten, aber wenn ich in Games den GX-Modus einschalte hatte ich bisher nie probleme, nur paar ganz nette extra effekte...


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juni 2009)

Resi 4 zock ich eh nicht mehr, hab ja Resi 5 auf der PS 3


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2009)

Die Stromversorgung ist ja auch nicht für die eigentliche Soundeinheit sondern ganz alleine für den PCI-E Brückenchip.
Ohne bleibt nicht genügend Saft für den Rest der Karte übrig(wird seeehr leise).


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Stromversorgung ist ja auch nicht für die eigentliche Soundeinheit sondern ganz alleine für den PCI-E Brückenchip.
> Ohne bleibt nicht genügend Saft für den Rest der Karte übrig(wird seeehr leise).



Ok, wieder was gelernt


----------



## BopItXtremeII (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] Asus Xonar DX*

Ich hab vor mir die Karte zu kaufen, aber noch ne Frage dazu. Kann man statt ein 7.1 System auch ein 5.1 Headset + eine Stereo Anlage anschließen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] Asus Xonar DX*



BopItXtremeII schrieb:


> Ich hab vor mir die Karte zu kaufen, aber noch ne Frage dazu. Kann man statt ein 7.1 System auch ein 5.1 Headset + eine Stereo Anlage anschließen?



Das geht nur über Y-Verteiler, von denen ist aber aus qualitativer Sicht abzusehen.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] Asus Xonar DX*

Schade eigentlich, übers Frontpanel ists aber möglich oder?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] Asus Xonar DX*

nicht gleichzeitig. Die Xonars steuern entweder die Anschlüsse an der Karte, oder die am Frontpanel an. Beides gleichzeitig geht nicht.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] Asus Xonar DX*

Naja, nicht so erfeulich .. aber danke für die Infos


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] Asus Xonar DX*

Naja, wofür braucht man das denn auch? Wenn man Kopfhörer/Headset auf hat braucht man doch nicht gleichzeitig auch noch Ton über die Lautsprecher...ich seh da nicht so richtig nen Sinn darin, beides gleichzeitig nutzen zu wollen.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test-Refresh] Asus Xonar DX*

Der Sinn ist eigentlich der, dass ich nicht immer zum Zocken unter den Schreibtisch krabbeln will, außerdem höre ich beim Skypen auch Musik über die Boxen ^^


----------



## BamBuchi (6. September 2009)

Wie muss man die Regler verstellen um vollen Bass einzustellen & vollen musik geschmack.. ? 

Ansonsten Nice Test :daumen hoch:


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. September 2009)

> Wie muss man die Regler verstellen um vollen Bass einzustellen & vollen musik geschmack.. ?



vollen Musik geschmack?  was willst du uns denn damit sagen?
und zum Thema voller Bass: im Treiber in das Effect-Fenster gehen und im Equalizer die ersten drei Regler komplett nach oben ziehen, dann hast du Bass volles Rohr, das wird aber extremst bescheiden klingen, ein möglichst dicker Bass hat absolut GAR NICHTS mit gutem Klang zu tun


----------



## YoTcA (11. September 2009)

Hey.

Ich hät da noch ne kleine Frage: Wie groß ist die Karte denn ca?

Weil in meim PC sitzt dieses mainboard und da die Grafikkarte mal wieder etwas dicker ist und meint die unteren beiden pci-express slots zu belegen ist die Frage, ob die Soundkarte zum einen von der Dicke her in den Slot darüber passen würde und zum anderen, ob sie hintem am Arbeitsspeicher anstoßen würde, da dieser so weit runter geht, dass er im Zweifelsfall im Weg wäre -.- .


----------



## juergen28 (11. September 2009)

@ YoTcA

Von einer Instalation der Karte im oberen PCI-E Anschluss würde ich dir abraten weil die Graka recht viel Wärme abgibt. Um dein Platzproblem zu umgehen würde ich darüber nachdenken ob die Xonar D1 mit PCI Anschluss eine Alternative für dich wäre. Du hast 3 PCI Slots zu Verfügung und somit hast Du auch genug Platz zur Graka. Davon abgesehen sparst Du dir den Stomanschluss über das Floppystromkabel.


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2009)

Die Breite ist kein Problem, allerdings solltest du den Arbeitsspeicher wohl vorher einbauen(für mich sieht es so aus als würden zu lange Karten "nur" die Verriegelung überdecken).


----------



## YoTcA (11. September 2009)

@Olstyle: der PC is ja schon in betrieb und alle ram slots voll. Und für mich sieht das so aus, als würde selbst die verankerung zu hoch abstehn als dass da noch ne karte drüber passen könnte -.- .

@juergen: jo, dazu hab ich mich jetzt auch entschlossen. Vor allem hab ich festgestellt, dass selbst neue meinboards nicht zu wenig pci slots haben. Also hoff ich mal, dass die net all zu schnell austerben ^^.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. September 2009)

ich stand bei mir vor dem selben Problem (MSI DKA790GX Premium) und hab mich dann für die Xonar D1 (also die PCI-Variante) entschieden, es gibt eigentlich keine Nachteile, außer dem, dass PCI nicht ganz so zukunftssicher ist wie PCIe.


----------



## juergen28 (11. September 2009)

@ YoTaC

Mach das so wie Du entschieden hast. Der olle PCI Anschluss wird uns, Gott sei Dank, noch einige Jahre erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Baker79 (13. September 2009)

@ YoTaC: hab das gleiche Mainboard. Den Einbau der Xonar oberhalb der Graka kannst knicken, die kollidiert definitiv mit den Rambänken. Ich musst meinen AC S1 auch gegen einen Musashi tauschen, damit ich die Xonar unter die Graka bekomme. Und selbst da musste ich mir noch ein Stück Kork zurechtschneiden, welches ich zwischen die Xonar und die Lüfter vom Musashi geklemmt hab. Die Mischung ohne Kork ergab bei mir ein "klackerndes" Geräusch, welches von den Pins oder den Aufklebern der Xonar herrührte, welche an Lüfterlager schleiften.


(mein 100. Spambeitrag hier )


----------



## YoTcA (13. September 2009)

Puh. Zum Glück bin ich nochmal auf die Idee gekommen kurz in mein PC zu schaun, ob da überhaupt noch en Slot frei is ^^. Hatte angenommen, dass da mit Sicherheit noch einer sein muss, da ich bisher noch kein verbaucht hatte, aber wie man sieht, is dem net ganz so.
Ich frag mich nur, was man dann bitte in den einen Slot über der Grafikkarte einbauen soll. Mehr als ne slotblende bekommt man da doch eigentlich nich mehr unter...
Naja, nächste Woche irgendwann müsste dann mal die PCI variante bei mir eintrudeln  .


----------



## Baker79 (13. September 2009)

Mit einem Musashi bekommste die Xonar aber wenigsten betriebsbereit eingebaut. Und die Xonar wird eh länger genutzt, als das Mainboard. Mal abwarten, was eher passiert: AGPx oder Xonar kaput.


----------



## YoTcA (22. September 2009)

Gut, das Teil ist da und passt wie angegossen ^^
Die Einstellungen verwirren mich zwar noch ein wenig, aber mein Hauptproblem ist im Moment die Kanaleinstellung unter Vista. Ich hab irgendwie keine Lust die ganze Zeit alle Audiowiedergabeprogramme neu zu starten, nur weil ich einmal 6-Kanalton und einmal nur Stereo hab.
Es einfach auf 6-Kanal eingestellt zu lassen führt bei mir bei der Wiedergabe von Xvid dateien und Musikdvds welche nur über eine Stereospur verfügen im VLC-Media Player (mit nem anderen hab ichs noch nicht getestet) dazu, dass der Sound immer wieder kurz hängt. Er bleibt zwar synchron, hat aber immer wieder nervige Aussetzer. Wenn ich auf 2-kanalbetrieb umschalte, verschwindet das Problem.
Gibts da auch noch ne andere Möglihckeit das zu lösen?


----------



## Baker79 (22. September 2009)

Mit 6 Kanälen hab ich auch so meine Probleme. Wobei ich atm immernoch nicht rausgefunden hab, woran das liegt. Mittlerweile mit 2 verschiedenen Realtek Onboardchips und der Xonad DX, sowie 2 verschiedenen Speedlink Medusa und einem Creative SBS580 getestet und bei allen Konfigurationen fehlt an midestens einem Speaker der Ton, 2 Speaker sind vertauscht oder der Ton fehlt ganz.
Mit den Onboardlösungen (egal welche Konfig), hatte ich Center auf dem Subwoofer, der Subwoofer kam VL und VL fehlte ganz.

Die Xonar ist atm auf 6 Channels, PCM 48 KHz, 5.1 Lautsprecher und PCM eingestellt. Da fehlts mir aber bei der DVD-wiedergabe an den hinteren Speakern. VR musste ich im Shifter etwas näher an "mich" ranziehen, um da eine brauchbare Lautstärke hinzubekommen.


----------



## sinthor4s (27. September 2009)

so ich hab mir auch endlich die dx geleistet und sazu gleich noch den onkyo a-9155...
ich habe jetzt aber das problem das ich asio nicht ordentlich zum laufen kriege  Oô wenn ich bei winamp einstelle das er asio zur ausgabe benutzen soll dann "hackt" die musik....


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. September 2009)

> wenn ich bei winamp einstelle das er asio zur ausgabe benutzen soll dann "hackt" die musik....



hast du die Priorität im ASIO-PlugIn richtig eingestellt? Mit der Buffer-Einstellung rumprobiert? Wenn du beides schon getan hast und sich dein Problem nicht geändert hat versuche mal foobar2000 mit ASIO-Plugin


----------



## Shaqra (27. September 2009)

Hey!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Xonar DX zugelegt und nun folgendes Problem: die Karte wird nich erkannt!
Folgende Dinge habe ich gemacht:

alten Treiber deinstalliert
OnBoard deaktiviert
Karte eingebaut
Stromversorgung angeschlossen
versucht Treiber zu installieren
ertsmal wurde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass eine Stromversorgung bestehen muss. Ok bestätigt. Als nächstes kam die Meldung: "Schließen Sie die Xonar Audio Karte an"!
Woran kann es liegen, dass die Karte nicht erkannt wird?

Mein System:
OS: Win Vista 32
Mainboard: MSI P35 Platinum
Grafik: nvidia 8800GT


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. September 2009)

Anderern Slot mal probieren?


----------



## Shaqra (27. September 2009)

ja.
Hab die Karte auch schon in einen anderen PC eingebaut. Da hat sie einwandfrei funktioniert. Sind meine PCI-E Slots kaputt?


----------



## sinthor4s (27. September 2009)

sind die slots vllt im bios deaktiviert? soll ja vorkommen Oô
... ich hab jetzt nochmal ein bisschen probiert asio zum laufen zu kriegen... hat nicht geklappt -.- hat jemand vllt mal ein tutorial in dem das mit asio nochma erklärt wird?^^


----------



## Shaqra (27. September 2009)

Slots im BIOS geaktiviert? Hab ich noch nie gehört  außerdem leutet das blaue LED neben dem Slot, wenn die Karte eingebaut ist.
aber nur um sicher zu gehen, wie kann ich rausfinden, ob die Slot deaktiviert sind?


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. September 2009)

@sinthor: ein tutorial gibts in meinem HowTo.

@Shaqra: hast du auch mal einen PCI-E 16 x Slot probiert? Ansonsten mag dein  Board die Dx wohl net ^^


----------



## Shaqra (27. September 2009)

ne noch nicht ausprobiert, sind die 16x dafür nicht ein bisschen zu lang ?
probiers trotzdem gleich mal. oder eher morgen^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. September 2009)

Shaqra schrieb:


> ne noch nicht ausprobiert, sind die 16x dafür nicht ein bisschen zu lang ?
> probiers trotzdem gleich mal. oder eher morgen^^



Ja schon ^^ aber die sind ja abwärtskompatibel, und wenns läuft wärs ja dann auch egal, oder?


----------



## Shaqra (29. September 2009)

Hab die Karte jetzt am 16x Slot angeschlossen und sie geht  danke!

aber jetzt gibts noch ein paar fragen. sogar paar viele^^ gibt hier soviel einzustellen, und von den meisten Sachen hab ich noch nie was gehört...


warum ist das Audio Center ein Mix aus Deutsch und Englisch?
was ist "Samplingfrequenz"?
was ist "PCM"?
wenn ich DDL aktiviere, kommt kein Ton...
nur wenn ich "2 Channels" einstelle, ist die Funktion "Dolby Pro Logic IIx" verfügbar - und was ist des überhaupt^^?
SVN?
was ist "ASUS PMP Lite"?
dieses PMP Lite will von mir einen MP3-Verschlüssler? den ich irgendwo runterladen soll?
so des wars erstmal  ganzschön viel...hoff ihr könnt mir helfen

oh hab grad ein Handbuch auf der CD gefunden^^
aber leider nur in Englisch...mal schaun was ich davon alles versteh 
gibts das zufällig auch in Deutsch?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. September 2009)

Ich habe auch eine kleine Liste mit Fragen, da mich der Crystalizer meiner Xfi Xtreme Music und der recht wackelige Treiber nerven:


Wie hoch wäre in etwa die Leistungsaufnahme der Karte? Ich habe schon nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich laß, dass die Karte einen gesonderten Anschluss hat.
Unterstützt die Karte EAX oder unter Umständen emuliertes EAX? Wäre für mich jetzt kein K.O.-Kriterium, aber interessant zu wissen.
Erhitzt sich die Karte beim Gebrauch enorm?
Kommt die Xonar DX gut mit den genormten Steckern des Front-Audiopanels der Gehäuse klar? Bei der Xfi ist dies ja nicht der Fall.
Das soll's erstmal gewesen sein. Ich hoffe, einige Fragen sind neu und kamen nicht schon hier vor. Wenn: Bitte nicht steinigen


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. September 2009)

@Wannseesprinter:

1. Der Verbrauch der Highendkarte STX liegt bei 9 Watt, siehe: Asus Xonar Essence STX im Test: Kann die Stereo-Karte im Klang überzeugen? - Asus Xonar Essence STX, Test, Soundkarte Also liegt die Dx auf gleichem Niveau bzw. etwas darunter 
2. Die Karte unterstützt EAX bis 2.0 hardwareseitig, bis EAX 4.0 emuliert sie per Software, so weit ich weiß.
3. Meine DX ist kühl 
4. Keine Ahnung ^^

@Shaqra:

1. Wieso ein Mix?? Ist mir noch ni aufgefallen...
2. Samplingfrequenz ist die Frequenz, mit welcher das Audiosignal intern nochmal ,,berechnet" wird, bei MP3´s ist die auf 44,1 Khz einzustllen 
3. PCM = Damit decodiert die Soundkarte Dolby Digital Signale bereits.
4. Bei Dolby Digital Live muss das Boxenset das Dolby Digital Signal dekodieren, die Soka macht das ja nur bei PCM -> kein Wunder dass du ohne Receiver keinen Ton hast.
5. DLPLII generiert NUR aus Stereosignalen 5.1 Sound, wenn schon 5.1 Sound da ist, brauch man das ja nicht...
6. SVN & co. weiß Ich net 

*Fingerwundgetippt* Ich hoff ich konnte etwas helfen...


----------



## Shaqra (30. September 2009)

vielen dank  hat sich einiges geklärt.

hab trotzdem noch ein paar Fragen 


welche Samplingfrequenz sollte dann eingestellt sein?
wenn der PC startet, dann "knackt" die Soka irgendwie^^ so kommts mir zumindest vor, also des "knacken" war vorher noch nicht. vllt weiß jmd woran des liegen könnt bzw. ob des schlecht ist?
und warum sagt mir keiner, dass ich für DDL ein Receiver braucht??  naja egal, die Karte macht auch ohne einen super Sound!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. September 2009)

> welche Samplingfrequenz sollte dann eingestellt sein?



wie Devil schon sagte bei Musik 44,1 KHz, bei Filmen 48Khz und bei Spielen je nachdem wie es im Spiel eingestellt ist...meistens aber auch 48Khz



> wenn der PC startet, dann "knackt" die Soka irgendwie^^ so kommts mir zumindest vor, also des "knacken" war vorher noch nicht. vllt weiß jmd woran des liegen könnt bzw. ob des schlecht ist?



Das ist irgendein Relais auf den Xonar-Karten, das knackst bei jedem  einfach keine Gedanken drüber machen, die Karte ist in Ordnung


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2009)

Shaqra schrieb:


> [*]SVN?


Automatische Lautstärke Normalisierung. Soll das nachregeln beim Wechsel ziwschen verschiedenen Soundquellen überflüssig machen, regelt effektiv aber auch bei einer einzigen Quelle und frisst so das Klangspektrum auf.
-> Aus lassen


Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Wie hoch wäre in etwa die Leistungsaufnahme der Karte? Ich habe schon nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich laß, dass die Karte einen gesonderten Anschluss hat.


Sie ist im Endeffekt vernachlässigbar da die Zusatzversorgung wirklich nur für den Brückenchip benutzt wird. Afaik hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht ein mal jemand die Mühe gemacht nach zu messen.


> Erhitzt sich die Karte beim Gebrauch enorm?


Sie wird warm, überlebt in meinem Wakü-System aber ohne zu überhitzen


> Kommt die Xonar DX gut mit den genormten Steckern des Front-Audiopanels der Gehäuse klar? Bei der Xfi ist dies ja nicht der Fall.


Ja, das tut sie(im Gegensatz zur D2 z.B.).


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Oktober 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sie ist im Endeffekt vernachlässigbar da die Zusatzversorgung wirklich nur für den Brückenchip benutzt wird. Afaik hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht ein mal jemand die Mühe gemacht nach zu messen.



PCGH hat's, wie zuvor schon erwähnt, mal gemessen - allerdings bei der Stereo-Version. Ich kann aber durchaus damit leben. Letzten Endes ist die Soundkarte einer der Komponenten im Rechner mit der geringsten Leistungsaufnahme  



Olstyle schrieb:


> Sie wird warm, überlebt in meinem Wakü-System aber ohne zu überhitzen



Sehr gut. Ich habe zwar keine Wasserkühlung, aber dafür eine recht ausgeklügelte Luftkühlung. Nun ja, eine verwirbelte Luftkühlung 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ja, das tut sie(im Gegensatz zur D2 z.B.).



Freut mich, dass die Xonar das Frontpanel der Gehäuse annimmt. Mich stört heute noch, dass ich bei spontanen Aktionen meine akrobatischen Bewegungen ausführen darf, nur um das Headset in die XFi zu stecken. Vor allem wird niemand mit zunehmendem Alter beweglicher.


----------



## Shaqra (1. Oktober 2009)

die Antwort von MSI auf meine Support Angfrage:

_"danke fuer Ihre Anfrage.
Wenn sie die Soundkarte in allen zwei PCI-E 1x Slots getestet haben, versuchen
sie bitte durch updaten den BIOS den Fehler zu beheben. 

http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=bios&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1212

*Installieren sie die Karte nicht in einen PCI-E 16x Slot!*"_

da haben wohl MSI un Devil unterschiedliche Meinungen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du die Karte in den PCIe-x16 Slot steckst kann es höchstens passieren, dass die Lanes des PCIe-x16-Slots wo die GraKa drin steckt halbiert werden und die GraKa dadurch ca. 5% langsamer wird, das kommt aber aufs Board-Design an...aber sonst kann da nix passieren.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin, hab mir die Karte jetzt gekauft und wollte fragen, ob es normal ist, dass die Lautstärke kurz niedriger wird, wenn ich Musik höre und gleichzeitig z.B. ein Ton kommt, dass ich ne ICQ Nachricht bekomme. Normalerweise sollte die Musik doch gleichlaut bleiben?


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Oktober 2009)

BopItXtremeII schrieb:


> Moin, hab mir die Karte jetzt gekauft und wollte fragen, ob es normal ist, dass die Lautstärke kurz niedriger wird, wenn ich Musik höre und gleichzeitig z.B. ein Ton kommt, dass ich ne ICQ Nachricht bekomme. Normalerweise sollte die Musik doch gleichlaut bleiben?



Nee, ist normal  Dadurch dass der ja 2 Signale bearbeiten muss, geht denke ich etwas an Ausgangsleistung bei dem Icq Signal weg -> keine Panik


----------



## YoTcA (4. Oktober 2009)

Im Treiber gibts links unter dem großen Lautstärkeregler nen Knopf "SVN". Der soll die Gesamtlautstärke auf gleichem Niveau halten. Wenn jetzt plötzlich ein lauteres Geräusch (zb ICQ sounds) ankommen, regelt er die gesamtlautstärke runter, damit der laute Sound gleich laut wie ,in diesem Fall die Musik, ist.

-> SVN ausschalten und alles müsste normal laufen  .


----------



## Complexx (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallohallo, mich hat der Test so überzeugt, dass ich mir die Karte auch zugelegt habe. An sich läuft sie mit meinem 5.1 System soweit ohne Probleme aber bei manchen Quellen wie z.B. youtube Videos habe ich nur auf den vorderen Boxen Sound. Normalerweise gibt es doch in den Soundoptionen eine Funktion wie Lautsprecherfüllung damit der Sound auf alle Lautsprecher aufgeteilt wird, obwohl eig. kein 5.1 Signal vorhanden ist.
Kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob und wo es sone Funktion auch bei der Xonar DX gibt?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Oktober 2009)

> Kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob und wo es sone Funktion auch bei der Xonar DX gibt?



die Upmixing-Funktionen befinden sich im Treiber unter dem Feld für SPDIF und nennen sich 7.1 Virtual Speaker, Dolby Pro Logic IIx bzw. Dolby Virtual Speaker (je nachdem was bei "Analog aus" eingestellt ist). aber persönlich seh ich da keinen Sinn drin ein Stereo-Signal auf 5.1 upzumixen ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2009)

Complexx schrieb:


> Hallohallo, mich hat der Test so überzeugt, dass ich mir die Karte auch zugelegt habe. An sich läuft sie mit meinem 5.1 System soweit ohne Probleme aber bei manchen Quellen wie z.B. youtube Videos habe ich nur auf den vorderen Boxen Sound. Normalerweise gibt es doch in den Soundoptionen eine Funktion wie Lautsprecherfüllung damit der Sound auf alle Lautsprecher aufgeteilt wird, obwohl eig. kein 5.1 Signal vorhanden ist.
> Kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob und wo es sone Funktion auch bei der Xonar DX gibt?




Hoi, bin ich doch froh dass dich der Test überzeugt hat


----------



## Complexx (10. Oktober 2009)

Ja deine Mühe soll sich ja auch lohnen, wa 

@a_fire_inside_1988: mh das hab ich sogar schon ausprobiert aber egal was ich einstelle es ändert nichts daran, dass der Ton nur aus den vorderen Boxen kommt...ist es normal, dass, wenn ich den Haken bei PCM setze, hinter SPDIF trotzdem "Aus" steht?! Oder is das der Kürzel für "Ausgang"?
Es geht mir ja nur darum, dass alle Lautsprecher auch angesprochen werden, wenn die schon rumstehen. Dass natürlich nich die hammer Soundquali dabei rauskommt is eh klar. 
PS: Verzeiht mein Unwissen^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Oktober 2009)

> ist es normal, dass, wenn ich den Haken bei PCM setze, hinter SPDIF trotzdem "Aus" steht?! Oder is das der Kürzel für "Ausgang"?



Das "Aus" steht für "Ausgabe"...wenn du die Lautsprecher digital an die Soundkarte angeschlossen hast musst du dort Dolby Digital Live einstellen wenn du den Ton aus allen Lautsprechern haben willst. PCM funktioniert bei optischem Kabel nur für Stereo. Poste am besten mal einen Screenshot von dem Xonar-Fenster damit wir sehen was du dort alles wie eingestellt hast.


----------



## GaHero (10. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal Danke für den Test!

Das mit dem Upmix interessiert mich jetzt aber mal auch! Ich bin das mittlerweile gewöhnt Musik und Fernsehen upmixed zu schauen. Klingt irgendwie besser!


----------



## Complexx (11. Oktober 2009)

Hab nochmal mit den diversen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten von Anlage, Soundkarte und Windows rumgespielt und siehe da, jetz geht alles so wie ich es wollte


----------



## Shaqra (15. Oktober 2009)

genau das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Mal kommt Ton aus den hinteren Boxen, mal nicht.

@Complexx: was hast du denn konkret gemacht, damit es jetzt funktionier?


----------



## GaHero (18. Oktober 2009)

Mal noch ein paar Fragen:

Habe folgendes vor, um Headset (5.1) und Boxen (5.1) gleichzeitig anzuschließen:
Xonar DX oder D1 über Optical an Sharkoon X-Tactic SCU. Das ganze über DDL. An die Box dann zum einen das Headset und meine Teufelboxen.

Jetzt ist die Frage ob das alles so klappen würde.
Upmix von 2.0 auf 5.1?
Aber gleichzeitig kein Upmix wenn Quelle 5.1 ist.
Bei DDL wird ja über DDPL2 geupmixt und ich finde nirgendwo genauere Infos darüber, wie das genau arbeitet und wie das mit verschiedenen Quellen umgeht!
Kann ich DVD Sound dann auch direkt über Optical ausgeben lassen ohne das erst zu dekodieren und dann wieder zu enkodieren?

Ein paar Screens der DDL Einstellungen wäre nicht schlecht als Ergänzung im 1. Post.

Danke schonma im Vorraus!


----------



## Tempelengelchen (24. Oktober 2009)

Ein Hallöchen an alle


Ich bin durch die Google Suche auf dieses Forum gestoßen, weil ich nach ein paar weitere Meinungen der Asus Xonar Soundkarte gesucht habe.
Auf vieles habe ich geachtet, was geschrieben wurde, aber ich dachte nicht an den PCIe Anschluss, was mich nun hoffentlich nicht ärgert.
Bei Amazon hab ich mir die Karte schon gestern bestellt, hoffe, dass ich die notfalls stornieren kann um eine PCI Version zu bestellen.

Bevor ich einige Fragen an euch stelle, möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich bisher die Xfi Extreme Music nutze und nicht wirklich zufrieden vom Klang bin (im Musikbereich). Durch damalige falsche Beratung kaufte ich mir die, wusste aber nicht, dass sie bei Spielen eher einiges rausholt als bei Musik. Da ich aber außer Solitär und Sims2 nicht wirklich spiele, sondern mich ausschließlich für Musik interessiere, entschied ich mich für die Xonar.

Meine Fragen sind:

Wo genau ist der PCIe Steckplatz im Pc?

Kann ich die Xonar auch dort anschließen, wo die Xfi Music drin steckt? (Die ich natürlich vorher dann ausbaue) 

Ich habe leider keine Floppy (bzw. Diskettenlaufwerk). Kann ich somit also die Karte nicht anschließen für die Stromversorgung?
[Vielleicht habe ich diesen Punkt auch komplett falsch verstanden).

Achso auf meiner Verpackung vom Mainbord steht folgendes über meine PCI Anschlüsse:
PCI-Ex16/Dual DDRII-800

Bedeutet dieses PCI-Ex, dass es ein PCIe Anschluss ist?
In diesem DDR habe ich allerdings meine Arbeitsspeicher drin (ein Platz ist noch frei unter diesen für einen weiteren RAM.
Kommt dort die Karte dran?

Wie ihr sicherlich merkt, bin ich im Hardwarebereich noch sehr unwissend, habe mich wohl zu viel nur mit Software beschäftigt.


Für eine Antwort bin ich sehr dankbar. 


Liebe Grüße
Tempelengelchen


Edit:
Ich schaute mir gerade meine Xfi noch mal an... Die Anschlüssen sehen so aus wie bei der Asus Xonar D1 PCI 2.0
Wie es aussieht, muss ich bei Amazon eine Bestelländerung machen, bevor ich mit einer Karte dasitze, die ich nicht anschließen kann. 
Weiß jemand von Euch, ob die D1 auch einen Stromanschluss braucht? Verfügt die Karte über die gleichen Funktionen wie die DX? 
Wenn sie keinen Stromanschluss braucht, dann hat sie bestimmt diesen Chip nicht oder?... Ich möchte nicht noch mal so einen Fehlkauf starten, wie bei der Xfi, die meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich audiophile ist).


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Tempelengelchen!

Kannst du vielleicht eine genaue Bezeichnung deines Mainboards nennen? Dann könnten wir dir sicher sagen ob du PCIe-Steckplätze hast, aber wenn auf deiner Verpackung "PCI-Ex16" drauf steht ist doch davon auszugehen. Ich hab mal ein Bild gefunden, du brauchst für die Xonar DX so einen Steckplatz wie der wo "x1" dran steht.



> Ich habe leider keine Floppy (bzw. Diskettenlaufwerk). Kann ich somit also die Karte nicht anschließen für die Stromversorgung?
> [Vielleicht habe ich diesen Punkt auch komplett falsch verstanden).



Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun  Einen Floppy-Stromanschluss sollte dein Netzteil trotzdem haben, und wenn doch nicht gibt es dafür auf jeden Fall Adapter-Kabel, evtl. liegt der Xonar DX sogar eins bei, das werden dir hier aber die Besitzer der DX besser sagen können.



> Weiß jemand von Euch, ob die D1 auch einen Stromanschluss braucht? Verfügt die Karte über die gleichen Funktionen wie die DX?



Die Xonar D1 (hab ich selbst) hat keinen Stromanschluss, dieser wird nur für den PCIe-Brückenchip benötigt, und der entfällt ja bei der D1 da sie eine PCI-Karte ist. Ansonsten sind die Xonar DX und die Xonar D1 absolut identisch was die Funktionen angeht.


----------



## Tempelengelchen (24. Oktober 2009)

Erst mal ein Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort 
Stornieren kann ich die Bestellung nicht mehr, bzw. konnte ich eh nicht mehr, die Karte ist schon im Versand (Amazon ist wohl rasend schnell).
Ich beantworte dir nun erstmal deine Frage mit dem Mainboard.


_Kannst du vielleicht eine genaue Bezeichnung deines Mainboards nennen? Dann könnten wir dir sicher sagen ob du PCIe-Steckplätze hast, aber wenn auf deiner Verpackung "PCI-Ex16" drauf steht ist doch davon auszugehen. Ich hab mal ein __Bild__ gefunden, du brauchst für die Xonar DX so einen Steckplatz wie der wo "x1" dran steht._


Ich schreibe einfach mal meine Systeminformationen hier ein:
Mainboard: Biostar
Socket AM2/HT 2. OG
PCI-Ex16/Dual DDRII-800
SATA2/Raid
Grafikchip - GeForce 6100 AM2
AMD Processor (Sempron 3000+) mit 1,61 GHz

RAM: 2x 512 DDR II

Soundkarte: im Moment noch die Xfi Xtreme Music PCI

Betriebssystem: Windows XP mit Service Pack 3



_Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun  Einen Floppy-Stromanschluss sollte dein Netzteil trotzdem haben, und wenn doch nicht gibt es dafür auf jeden Fall Adapter-Kabel, evtl. liegt der Xonar DX sogar eins bei, das werden dir hier aber die Besitzer der DX besser sagen können._


Ah, dann brauche ich mir wegen dem Stromanschluss schon mal keine Sorgen machen. Und wenn keiner mitgeschickt wird, kann man diesen Adapter ja sicherlich nachkaufen, oder? 


_Die Xonar D1 (hab ich selbst) hat keinen Stromanschluss, dieser wird nur für den PCIe-Brückenchip benötigt, und der entfällt ja bei der D1 da sie eine PCI-Karte ist. Ansonsten sind die Xonar DX und die Xonar D1 absolut identisch was die Funktionen angeht.[/QUOTE]_

Das ist schon mal gut zu wissen, denn wenn die PCIe doch nicht passt, kann ich die ja (hoffentlich) zurückschicken und mir dann die PCI Version zulegen. Obwohl ich hoffe, dass das mit dem PCIe klappt, da ich Mitte nächsten Jahres eh einen neuen Pc kaufe. Doch solange möchte ich mich mit der Xfi nicht mehr rumquälen müssen.
Ich war übrigens sehr erschrocken, dass ich bisher noch nie las, dass jemand in Verbindung eines Biostars Mainboards die Xonar verwendete. Oft haben ja die Nutzer auch ein Asus Mainboard. Für mich lohnt sich aber die Anschaffung eines neuen boards nicht, wenn ich eh nächstes Jahr einen Pc kaufe (wo ich drauf achten werde, dass dort ein Asus Board schon drin steckt) 

Eine Grafikkarte habe ich auch nicht (nur Chip OnBoard von GeForce). Somit würde doch die Soundkarte schon mal nicht vom Platz her mit dieser in Konflikt geraten, oder?
Wo genau befinden sich eigentlich die PCI E Anschlüsse? Auch dort, wo die PCI Anschlüsse sind? Oder da wo die RAM Slots sind?


Liebe Grüße vom Tempelengelchen


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2009)

Nach deine Beschreibung dürfte folgendes dein Board sein:
Biostar NF61S-M2 TE, GeForce 6100/MCP405 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU
Die PCI-E Slots sind die Grünen Slots parallel zu den PCI-Anschlüssen.
Der Xonar reicht der kleine, obere, sie würde aber auch.

Ob das Mobo auch von Asus ist, ist der Xonar vollkommen egal.


----------



## GaHero (24. Oktober 2009)

Eher da wo die PCI Anschlüsse sind.

Stromanschlüsse für ein Floppylaufwerk oder eben für die Xonar hat mWn jedes Netzteil.


----------



## Tempelengelchen (24. Oktober 2009)

@Olstyle
Ja so in etwa habe ich mein Board in Erinnerung, als mein Lebensgefährte mir meinen zweiten Arbeitsspeicher eingebaut hatte. Nur durch das Kabelsalat muss ich mich dann wühlen, um zu sehen wo ich die PCIe Anschlüsse finde (aber dank deiner Beschreibung mit den grünen Slots die parallel gehen, werde ich die bestimmt schneller finden) 
Heute Abend mach ich den Pc mal auf und schau in dem Gewühl nach.
Das nächste, wovor mich es wurmt, ist das abschalten der Xfi im Bios und aktivieren der Xonar. Mit der Xfi hatte das damals alles der Verkäufer im Fachhandel gemacht. Was ich lediglich mal selbst geschafft habe ist, das umstecken der Karte vom oberen in den unteren Slot, da im oberen immer ein Hintergrundrauschen wahrnehmbar war beim Musikhören (u. elendes knacksen, was ich aber seit geraumer Zeit wieder mal habe).

@GaHero
Danke für die Info, den Stromanschluss finde ich dann bestimmt auch noch. Ich schätze bei der Xonar ist ja eine Beschreibung mit bei, wie man sie anschließt, oder?
Ich schätze bei mir braucht das schon beinah eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung 


Gruß Tempelengelchen


----------



## GaHero (24. Oktober 2009)

Du brauchst die X-Fi nicht im Bios auszustellen. (Das ist nur für Deaktivierung der Onboard Soundkarte wichtig)

Am besten folgendermaßen vorgehen:
- auf der Asus Seite neusten Treiber (und Programme falls gewünscht) laden Link
- Software/Programme: Alles von Creative oder/und X-Fi deinstallieren
- Geräte Manager: X-Fi deinstallieren (Treiber Dateien löschen)
- PC aus machen, x-Fi raus, Xonar nach Anleitung rein
- neuste Treiber draufmachen

Heißt im Endeffekt, lass die Finger von der CD, die Asus zu der Soundkarte packt, da sind zu 99% alte Treiber drauf.


----------



## Tempelengelchen (24. Oktober 2009)

_


GaHero schrieb:



			Du brauchst die X-Fi nicht im Bios auszustellen. (Das ist nur für Deaktivierung der Onboard Soundkarte wichtig)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


GaHero schrieb:


> _Am besten folgendermaßen vorgehen:_
> _- auf der Asus Seite neusten Treiber (und Programme falls gewünscht) laden __Link_
> _- Software/Programme: Alles von Creative oder/und X-Fi deinstallieren_
> _- Geräte Manager: X-Fi deinstallieren (Treiber Dateien löschen)_
> ...





Ich danke dir, habe den Link schon angeklicht und schau mir das alles mal an. Englisch, da hab ich wohl länger dran zu beißen 
Hoffentlich reicht mein Schulenglisch dafür.
Wegen dem Bios, das heißt ich brauche auch die Asus dort nicht aktivieren, das ist schon mal schön. Denn im Bios war ich bisher nur einmal um meinem Grafikchip mehr Arbeitsspeicher zuzuweisen, und das auch nur mithilfe telefonischer Anleitung meines Onkels 
Schritt für Schritt Anleitungen sind für mich immer geeignet, ob schriftlich, persönlich oder telefonisch, da kapiere ich dann schnell und lerne dann auch durch das "selbst ausprobieren".
Also wenn ich das geschafft habe alles mit der Xonar, mach ich ein Kreuz in meinen Kalender


----------



## Tempelengelchen (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallöchen


Heute habe ich meine Soundkarte bekommen. Der Einbau verlief problemlos wie auch die Installation des neuesten Betatreibers auf der Seite von Asus.
Vom Klang bin ich tatsächlich überwältigt. In dieser Hinsicht bin ich sehr froh auf die Xonar umgestiegen zu sein.

Aber ein Problemchen habe ich allerdings, das Mikrofon.
Bei der Creative ging alles noch, also das mit dem Mic Boost und auch die Lautstärke war richtig.
Bei der Xonar (die wesentlich lauter ist von der Musik her, musste sogar die Boxen runter drehen) ist das Mikrofon viel zu leise.
Im Mixer leuchtet das Lämpchen über dem Lautstärkeregler bei Mic. Um mich selbst zu hören habe ich auch diesen Button unter dem Lämpchen aktiviert. Mic Verstärker ist angeschaltet, Frontpanel abgeschaltet (da ich Mic direkt an der Soundkarte angeschlossen habe).

Wenn ich alle DSP Modi aus habe, habe ich automatisch Dolby Headphone, das ist auch im Modus Musik so. Das klingt beim singen üben dann nicht wirklich gut.
Nur im Modus Hifi ist normal Kopfhörer aktiviert. Aber dafür höre ich mich nur auf der linken Seite der Kopfhörer (wie auch bei den Boxen, wenn ich die anschließe).
Bin total verzweifelt, weil ich nicht mehr weiter weiß. Mic ist auch richtig angeschlossen.

Nun zum Thema Mix. Bei der creative war es mir möglich das aufzunehmen, was ich gerade höre und gleichzeitig meinen Gesang. Das geht jetzt nicht mehr. Ich kann entweder nur Stereomix aufnehmen, oder nur die stimme.
Das kommt für meine Arbeit im Online Radio gar nicht gut, da ich da ja beides können muss, also Lieder ansagen und auch mal während ein Lied läuft reden können (auch wenn das eher selten ist).

Weiß jemand Rat? Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe.


Gruß Tempelengelchen


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. Oktober 2009)

moin,

das mit dem reden währen d er musik spielt, müsste eigentlcih gehen, nur beißt sich der treiber häufig mit den windows standard einstellungen: du stellts im treiber  z.b. 96kHz ein aber windows steht noch auf 44,1kHz und so weiter
ich empfehle da auch das asus support forum, steht viel wissenswertes zurkarte drinne.#


mfg


----------



## Tempelengelchen (27. Oktober 2009)

Huhu xXxatrush1987


Ich habe bei der Xonar auf 44.1 khz eingestellt. Trotzdem gehts leider nicht.
Auch mein Voiceswitch hat die Eintellung Mic nicht mehr, da ja auch das Mic nicht mehr in der Wiedergabe erscheint, sondern nur im Record Modus.
Im Support Forum suche ich mal danach (hoffe ich finde das).
Wenn das nix geht, muss ich mich wohl doch nach einer anderen Karte umsehen. Wegen dem singen ist ja halb so schlimm, aber mein Hobby im Radio aufgeben möchte ich eigentlich nicht.
Vom Klang her ist sie dabei wundervoll, jedes Detail in der Musik ist herauszuhören.

Gruß Tempelengelchen


Edit:
War gerade im SupportForum. Obwohl ich in Deutsch umgestellt habe, sobald ich ins Forum gehe ist alles in Englisch. Leider ist mein Englisch nicht gut genug, um ganze Forumeinträge lesen zu können.
Hast Du vielleicht einen Link, wo ich das mit dem Windows Standard und Xonar Treiber nachlesen kann (in Deutsch) ?


----------



## Tempelengelchen (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle nochmal,


ich stellte eben gerade fest, dass bei mir Analog auf aus steht.
Also:
Analog aus
Kopfhörer

Muss analog an sein, damit das mit dem Mic usw funktioniert? Meine Kopfhörer habe ich direkt neben dem Mic/line in Anschluss angeschlossen.
Laut beschreibung ist das anscheinend ja der analoge Ausgang. Den digitalen möchte ich ja nicht nutzen, da ich auch keinen Receiver dran habe.
Wo kann ich auf analog umstellen?

Gruß Tempelengelchen


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2009)

"Analog Aus" ist nur eine doofe Übersetzung von "analog Output" und bedeutet nichts anders als "Analoger Ausgang", das hat nichts mit dem ausschalten zu tun.

Wenn du die Kopfhörereffekte weg haben willst solltest du unter dem Punkt allerdings nicht "Kopfhörer" sondern "2 Lautsprecher" auswählen.

Zu dem Problem mit dem Micro fällt mir leider auch nichts anderes ein als die Lautstärke des Eingangs mit dem entsprechenden Regler hoch zu pumpen.


----------



## Tempelengelchen (27. Oktober 2009)

Huhu Olstyle,

das mit dem Lautsprecher war schon mal eine gute Idee von Dir. Komischer Weise wurde auch mein Mic damit lauter.
Dennoch höre ich mich immer noch nur auf einer Seite, auch ohne eingeschaltete Modis.
Im Music Modi höre ich mich auch mit lautsprechereinstellung beidseitig, aber auch wieder in dolby... *schnief.
Schade, wenn alles nur am Mic am Ende scheitern würde. Vielleicht finde ich aber irgendwann noch die Lösung, ich möchte die Karte nur ungern wieder hergeben.

Edit:
Der Regler für Mic war die ganze Zeit schon auf voll eingestellt, und der Mic Verstärker auch eingeschaltet (Frontpanel Einstellung aus, da ich das Mic ja direkt an der Karte habe).


----------



## Tempelengelchen (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe heute mal im Mixer der Karte die Regler "left + right" bis auf 100% hochgeschoben.
Mit dieser Lautstärke geht der Aufnahmepegel jetzt wenigstens bis knapp ins rote, bzw. die Lautstärke für's Radiostream mit Stereomix.
Lasse ich sie in der Grundeinstellung mit 80%, zappelt der Pegler im unteren Bereich herum, auch wenn ich die Grundlautstärke auf 100 Prozent habe...
Fürs Radio habe ich meine mp3's auf 89 db eingestellt mit dem mp3 gain, da direkt von CD spielen doch etwas umständlich wäre (wohl eher was für Party und Disco DJ's).
Während ich sende, kann ich die Kopfhörer an die Boxen anschließen und dort die lautstärke runter regeln, damit mir die Ohren bei der Einstellung nicht wegfliegen. Laut Testhörer im Testraum klingt die Musik klar und nicht verzerrt - Das freut mich schon mal.
Nun zum Nachteil... Lege ich jetzt eine CD ein zum hören mit der Einstellung fangen die Boxen an zu kratschen, selbst wenn sie ganz leise sind. Dann muss ich die Einstellung jedesmal rückgängig machen.

Stereomix geht also für's senden, leider aber noch immer ohne Möglichkeit die Lieder anzusagen oder User zu begrüßen. Ich muss also zukünftig erstmal die Nightstreams machen, da ich da nicht quatschen brauche. Das ist keine Lösung für ewig, denn gerade wegen dem Spaß auch am Moderieren, fing ich vor ca. 3 Jahren mit diesem Hobby an.
Selbst wenn ich dann nach jedem lied auf mic umschalte, muss ich auch die right und left regler runterschalten, da dadurch ein rauschen verstärkt wird, allerdings nicht meine stimme lauter wird.

Aus diesem Grunde werde ich wohl leider wieder zur Creative zurückgreifen müssen, auch wenn ich vom Klang der Xonar total hin und weg bin.
Aber mit dieser Karte muss ich auf Radio wie auch auf's singen komplett verzichten, was ich auch wieder nicht möchte.

Kann man dem Asus Support eigentlich auch eine Nachricht in deutsch schreiben (per Mail)? Dann könnte ich denen ja mal vorschlagen, da was an den Treibern zu machen, dass die Stereomixfunktion wieder funktioniert, wie auch der Mic Verstärker ordentliche Leistung bekommt. Vielleicht habe ich auch Glück und jemand schneit hier mal im Forum rein, der/die schon die optimale Lösung gefunden hat.

Etwas positives:
Ich hörte gestern Nacht noch per Kopfhörer etwas entspannungsmusik mit vielseitigen Klängen. Die Xonar hat die Musik hervorragend umgesetzt, dass ich dabei nicht mal einschlafen wollte, nur um den Klängen zu lauschen 


Gruß vom Tempelengelchen


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2009)

Asus hat auch deutschen Support.
Schreib da einafch mal dein Problem mit dem Micro hin(also zu leise und Wiedergabe nur auf einem Kanal) ohne gleich nach einem neuen Treiber o.Ä. zu fragen, vielleicht weiß man ja eine viel simplere Lösung.

Auf jeden Fall solltest du dir mal die Windows Soundeinstellungen vornehmen(Systemsteuerung->Sound). Vielleicht ist da ja irgendwas verstellt.


----------



## Tempelengelchen (28. Oktober 2009)

Danke Dir für die Antwort, Olstyle.
In den Windows Einstellungen ist alles, so wie ich es auch damals bei der Creative hatte, bis auf den Unterschied, dass es MIC nicht mehr in der Wiedergabe gibt.
Dadurch erscheint diese Option auch nicht mehr in meinem VoiceSwitch, mit dem ich die Musik für die Ansage unterdrücke.
Stereomix ist auch bei Windows eingestellt, dennoch nimmt er nur die Musik auf, nicht das Mic. Auch der Pegel im Testraum schlägt nicht aus, wenn ich spreche mit der Stereomixfunktion. Ich muss dafür immer im Mixer Mic aktivieren, dann kann man mich höre (dafür die Musik nicht mehr).
Für den Link auch danke, da werde ich gleich mal vorbeischauen.

Gruß vom Tempelengelchen


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das Micro dort garnicht erscheint ist auf jeden Fall was am Treiber nicht in Ordnung.
Versuch am besten mal die etwas ältere Final Version.


----------



## Tempelengelchen (28. Oktober 2009)

Die Treiber habe ich schon nach und nach ausprobiert, natürlich mit entsprechender Deinstallation vorher und das Löschen von allen Restdateien (was ich ja bei der Creative noch öfter machen musste).
Auch von der Creative ist längst alles runter.
Ich hoffe mal, dass meine Soundkarte nicht kaputt ist, was natürlich auch der Fall sein kann.
Manche schauen ja in solche IQ oder wie das heißt, also wo alle Geräte aufgelistet sind (damit ist nicht der Gerätemanager gemeint). Wo findet man diese Option?
Dann könnte ich da mal schauen, ob was schief ging. Im Asus Forum schrieb eine das gleiche Problem in englisch vor ca. 5 Monaten, wie ich gestern las, aber auch sie erhielt von anderen usern keine Antwort. Sonst hätte ich mir das mit Google übersetzt und geschaut, was bei ihr die Lösung war.
Manche finden auch eine Lösung selbst und berichten dann nicht. Auf jeden Fall werde ich die Lösung hier posten, falls ich eine finde oder bekomme vom Support, damit die nächsten dann hier schon die Antwort finden .

Liebe Grüße
Tempelengelchen


Achso, wenn man die links u. rechts regler im Mixer auf 100% stellt, dann schadet das der Karte nicht, oder? Diese Einstellung hat einen netten Nebeneffekt, es verstärkt meinen Kopfhörer (AKG K530) ohne zu verzerren, jedenfalls nicht bei mp3 Dateien.
Bei CD's brauche ich den Verstärker eh nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2009)

100% tut nichts, ist ja schließlich noch in der Spezifikation. Zumindest wenn die Samplingfrequenz passend zum Material gewählt ist sollte da auch nichts verzerren.

Wenn das mit dem Mikro an der Xonar gar nicht klappen will kannst du auch einfach den Onboardsound wieder aktivieren und dessen Mikroeingang nutzen.
Stabilitätsprobleme gibt es beim parallelen Betrieb wirklich nur gaaanz selten und dann fast immer mit Creative Beteiligung.


----------



## Tempelengelchen (28. Oktober 2009)

Das freut mich, dann kann ich die regler ja auf 100% lassen. Muss natürlich aufpassen, dass ich die beim anschließen der Boxen wieder runterdrehe .
Als Onboard Sound habe ich die Realtek '97. Ich hoffe die Treiber beißen sich auch bei diesem Onboard Chip dann nicht.
Die Creative hatte ich als PCI Karte, die aber längst ausgebaut ist.
Schade, dass sich die Creative beißt mit der Xonar, sonst hätte ich beide Karten laufen lassen und die Creative nur für die Aufnahme Funktionen, bzw. Mic. Das hat mit der "Was Sie hören" Funktion ganz gut geklappt, bis auf das leise knacksen wenn ich nebenbei noch andere Fenster öffnete.

Aber einfach auf Gut Glück probieren ist mir zu riskant, da ich meine Erfahrung mit den Creative Treibern schon habe und nicht möchte, dass mir dessen Treiber mir den von Xonar zerschießt.
Vielleicht hat das Support aber, wie du etwas vorher schriebst, eine einfachere Lösung. Manchmal ist es so simple, aber man kommt nur nicht drauf 


Edit:
Wie ist eigentlich der Treiber von der Xonar, den Windows XP direkt anbietet, wenn man den Treiber darüber aktualisiert? 
Frage mich gerade, ob der die Probleme beheben könnte, oder am Ende nur noch mehr macht. Hast Du den Windows Treiber schon mal bei deiner Karte ausprobiert?


----------



## Tempelengelchen (28. Oktober 2009)

IRQ's

Ich habe endlich in der Systeminformation gefunden, wo die IRQ's sind.
Meine Soundkarte belegt IRQ 16 zusammen mit dem Soundchip OnBoard under PCI Standard Brücke.
Hinter der Soundkarte steht bei Status Okay. Das bedeutet doch, dass kein Konflikt vorliegt, oder?
Meine Creative ist nicht mehr im IRQ wie auch andere störende Faktoren nicht.


----------



## Tempelengelchen (31. Oktober 2009)

Huhu,

ich habe es heute Nachmittag nochmal mit dem letzten Finaltreiber versucht. Mir fiel auf, dass er trotz voriger Deinstallation und löschen aller Ordner usw. trotzdem noch die Einstellungen hatte (eigene Equalizer Einstellung z. B., wo ich die Höhen leicht runter geregelt hatte), als ich den Treiber installiert habe.
Selbst die Registrierungsdateien usw. habe ich gelöscht unter regedit.
Eigentlich dürften die Einstellungen doch gar nicht mehr vorhanden sein, oder?
Wie finde ich die Resttreiberdateien? Bei der Creative geht das ja mit dem Treiber Cleaner, aber bei der Xonar leider nicht, da diese in diesem Programm nicht aufgeführt wird.
Ich möchte nicht wieder meinen Pc neu machen müssen, nur weil sich Dateien von Asus irgendwo verstecken, die ich nicht mehr wegbekomme.

Habe ich was vergessen? Wie deinstalliert ihr die Treiber komplett, so dass von Asus Xonar nix mehr auf dem Pc bleibt?
Vielleicht klappt es auch gerade deshalb nicht mit dem Stereomix.

Liebe Grüße von Tempelengelchen


----------



## Tempelengelchen (1. November 2009)

Ich möchte denen, die mir geholfen haben, erstmal danken 
Die Xonar ist eine gute Soundkarte für Audio (Musikhören), habe jetzt ein paar Tage den Klang genießen können.

Dennoch entschied ich mich heute (bzw. gestern), sie wieder zurückzusenden und mir eine ESI Maya44 PCI zuzulegen, auch wenn diese gut 30 Euro teurer ist.
Diese Karte passt eher zu meinen Ansprüchen (Internet Radio/Gesangsübungen), da sie eine Recording Karte ist. 
Ich kann dennoch jenen empfehlen, die gerne Musik hören, sich die Xonar zuzulegen, die Dynamik ist traumhaft. Für mich halt nur schade, dass sie für Karaoke und RadioDj Tätigkeiten nicht fähig ist.

Antwort vom Support erhielt ich auch. Sie selbst gaben zu, dass die Karte für meine Vorstellungen nicht geeignet sei.
Ein Hoch auf die Ehrlichkeit, das nenne ich mal einen sehr guten Support.

Also, auch wenn ich die Karte nur kurz hatte, kann ich jedem Audiofreund zu dieser raten.


+ Einbau (schön erklärt im mitgelieferten Handbuch)
+ Klang (Dynamisch mit schönem druckvollem Bass, angenehmen Höhen und warmen Mitten).
+ Support

- Nicht geeignet für Karaoke und Radiomoderation


Liebe Grüße vom Tempelengelchen


----------



## Ahab (2. November 2009)

Ein schöner Test muss ich sagen. Ich werde mir die Xonar DX höchstwahrscheinlich zulegen. Für den Preis kriegt man glaub ich kaum was besseres. Ich war eigentlich immer nur auf die XFi Extreme Audio fixiert, doch ich denke ASUS "does a better job"  Oder widerspricht mir hier jemand?


----------



## Tempelengelchen (2. November 2009)

Hallo Ahab,

ich wiederspreche dir z. B. nicht.
Zwar hatte ich nicht die Xfi Extreme Audio, aber dafür die Xfi Extreme Music. Die Treiber von Creative haben mich teilweise total in den Wahnsinn getrieben, wie auch der basslastige (badewannige) Klang und die Tatsache, dass die Creative ab einer Lautstärke von 65 % anfing zu übersteuern.
Genau das tut die Xonar nicht. Der Klang ist kristallklar und der Bass präzise, aber kräftig bei den Musikstücken, wo er härter gedacht ist (Trance, Techno usw.). Ich kann dir die Xonar DX also empfehlen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. November 2009)

Tempelengelchen schrieb:


> [...] wie auch der basslastige (badewannige) Klang und die Tatsache, dass die Creative ab einer Lautstärke von 65 % anfing zu übersteuern.



Jup, das ist leider auch bei mir so. Selbst der integrierte Equalizer oder die Regelung von Höhen und Tiefen - ok, die Tiefen können ja völlig ausgeschaltet werden, ist aber nicht snnvoll - bringt da keiner Besserung mit sich. Der Crystalizer wurde weitgehend heruntergeregelt, sodass der Bass nicht mal annähernd die Möglichkeit haben sollte, in irgendeiner Art und Weise zu überwiegen. Selbst beim Ausschalten der von Creative hochgelobten Funktion scheint das Soundsystem nicht homogen zu klingen.

Ich war anfangs von dem Wechseln von On-Board auf Xtreme Music völlig entzückt, wurde aber kurz nach Kauf des Concept G THX 7.1 enttäuscht. Ich behandle den Tausch durch eine Xonar vorerst aber sekundär. Dafür bin ich in letzter Zeit zu Hause in den eigenen vier Wänden zu wenig am Rechner.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (30. November 2009)

Mal ganz blöd gefragt...  Ist auch ganz einfach popeliger 2 Kanal Stereobetrieb möglich? 

Ich nutze seit... schon immer  onboard sound, wollte nun aber mal eine andere Lösung probieren da ich gerne Musik höre und immer das Gefühl habe das es besser ginge.


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2009)

Natürlich, du stellst das dann einfach im Treiber um .


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (30. November 2009)

Danke, dann denk ich mal drüber nach. Weiss zufällig auch wer ob Kopfhörer und gewöhnliche PC Lautsprecher zusammen angeschlossen werden können? Nach möglichkeit ohn Y-Stecker. Im Zweifel tuts der natürlich weiterhin aber irgendwie mag ichs ordentlich angestöpselt auf getrennten Buchsen


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2009)

Du kannst einfach das zweite Ausgabegerät an den Rear-Anschluss anschließen.
Wenn du dann im Audiomenü 2 Audiokanäle, aber 4 Lautsprecher auswählst bekommen beide den reinen Stereoklang.


----------



## NRW (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute !!!
Bin neu in diesem Forum.Möchte mir eine Soundkarte zulegen , da ich  den Ärger mit dem OnBoard Soundchip ( Asus M2N-E SLI Board mit CM 6501 Soundchip ) und Win 7 leid bin.
2 Fragen: 1.Würdet Ihr die DX oder die D1 Variante empfehlen?
               2. Da ich CD Laufwerk und DA-Wandler an meiner HiFi-Anlage getrennt habe möchte ich über Toslink an meinen DA-Wandler gehen ( Stereo ).
Hoffe jemand kann etwas dazu schreiben.
Danke !!!


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du ausschließlich über Toslink gehen willst reicht auch eine Xonar DS. Der Digital-Teil ist identisch zu dem der größeren Karten.
Wenn nicht ist die Wahl zwischen DX und D1 eigentlich nur davon abhängig welchen Anschluss(DX=PCIe; D1=PCI) du an passender Stelle auf deinem Mainboard frei hast.
Geht beides würde ich die DX vorziehen, da PCI ja doch irgendwann aus stirbt.


----------



## NRW (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte nicht ausschließlich über Toslink gehen,aber wenn die S-karte in der Lage ist über den Digitalausgang ein Stereosignal für meinen DA-Wandler ( kein DD-Wandler) auszugeben möchte ich das ab und an nutzen.
Zu der Frage ob PCI-e oder PCI .
Ich habe gelesen das es schon mal Probleme mit dem PCI-e Steckplatz geben kann PCI-e 1* oder 16 *.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2009)

Die DX hat PCIe x1, funktioniert aber auch in x16 Slots(so es das Mainboard denn unterstützt).

Das Digitalsignal kommt als ganz normaler PCM Stream(bzw. auf Wunsch auch als Dolby Digital usw.) aus der Karte. Wenn ein Receiver überhaupt einen digitalen Eingang hat dann versteht er das auch.


----------



## Skaos (6. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen,
ich nenne seit 2 Tagen eine Asus Xonar DX mein Eigen, hab das gute Stück bei Ebay ergattert und bekomm immerwieder den Fehler angezeigt, dass der Extra-Stromanschluss nicht angeschlossen sei.
Ich hab die Karte nun schon in zwei Systemen verbaut und noch ein drittest Netzteil, an dem dann nur die SoKa hing angeschlossen.. ich bekomme immer wieder den gleichen Fehler gemeldet.. entweder kein Strom oder Karte defekt, gibts hier einen Trick den man beachten muss oder is meine Karte dann wirklich hin?
Was mir aufgefallen ist, is das die "Spur" in die die Nase vom Floppy-Stecker hineingehört recht lang ist und der Stecker sich so noch knapp 1mm bewegen kann, ist das normal? als Fehler an meinem Problem kann ichs ausschließen, weil ich den Stecker einfach mal in der Position, in der er direkt anliegt, mit Hand gehalten hab.

Wie immer wär ich sehr dankbar für eine Hilfe eurerseits 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2009)

Guck mal auf die Rückseite des Anschlusses auf der Soka ob da alle Lötverbindungen noch intakt sind.

Generell ist der Anschluss aber seeehr wacklig und hat auch nicht immer dann Kontakt wenn man es glaubt, also ein bisschen weiter probieren kann auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Skaos (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, das macht mir ja wieder etwas Mut, dass die Karte doch i.O. ist 

Ich find die Verbindungen sehen nicht unbedingt schlecht aus, ich füg mal fix ein Paar Bilder mit an, vl siehst du ja mehr als ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2009)

Molex->Floppy Adapter kaufen und die Leitungen direkt anlöten  .
Ich glaub bei meiner DX mach ich das echt irgendwann mal. Der Stecker ist einfach eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Skaos (6. Dezember 2009)

lol is auf jeden Fall eine Idee.. 

Mir würds ja schon reichen, wenn die Karte wenigstens ein Mal anspringen würde, dann weiß ich, dass ich mich nich um Umtausch o.ä. kümmern muss.. na gut, ich werd dann mal noch ne Runde weiter Fummeln 

Danke nochma,
MfG Skaos


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2009)

Einfach im Betrieb am Stecker zu wackeln hat bei mir auch noch nichts zerstört und recht schnell für eine funktionsfähige Steckerposition gesorgt. Garantie will ich für das Verfahren aber nicht übernehmen  .


----------



## Skaos (6. Dezember 2009)

^^ brauchst du nich mehr, das Moped läuft nu, scheint echt arg sensibel zu sein das gute Stück.. Freu mich grad wie son kleines Kind.. aber hey is ja eh Nikolaus  Nu müssen nur noch die Einstellungen vorgenommen werden 

Besten Dank nochma, wahrscheinlich auch vom Händler der sich ne RMA sparen kann 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Rauber (9. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute, hab hier ein Problem mit dem Treiber der Xonar DX. Das Audio Center bekomm ich einfach nicht zum laufen. Habs auch schon mit älteren Treibern versucht jedoch ohne Erfolg. Hab Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit mit neustem Treiber von Asus. Kann mir da irgendjemand helfen? Hat es evntl etwas mit der HsMgr.exe bzw HsMgr64.exe zu tun? Hab gelesen, dass es mit denen schon mal Probleme gab und Programme nicht gestartet sind. Langsam bekomm ich das Gefühl, dass das Audiocenter überhaupt nicht mitinstalliert wird, da nur ein leerer Eintrag im Startmenu vorhanden ist und ich auch nach mehrmaliger Suche keine Anwendungsdatei finden konnte die auf das Audiocenter schließen lässt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Dezember 2009)

Hab ebenfalls Win7 64 Bit in der Hp Version und das läuft tadellos. Keine Ahnung was dein Rechnr für Sorgen hat...


----------



## NRW (11. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir jetzt die DX eingebaut.
Klingt super , auch über Lwl/Toslink zum DA-Wandler.
Am 2. Tag alles OK doch plötzlich rechter Kanal leiser.
PC -Gehäuse geöffnet alle Anschlusskabel überprüft wieder angeschlossen alles OK. Seltsam!!!!
Da fällt mir ein ,das ich euch noch etwas fragen wollte .Wozu dient der "Audio In" Anschluss auf der Soka?
Danke!!!


----------



## Skaos (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde mich mal ganz weit ausm Fenster lehnen und sagen für Mikros und der gleichen.. 
Man kann damit ja schließlich auch Dinge aufnehmen..


----------



## NRW (12. Dezember 2009)

OK ,aber an welchen "Anschluß" vom Gehäuse?
Die Frontanschlüsse sind ja schon mit dem anderen Anschluß der Soka
belegt.Und sonst fällt mir keiner ein!!!!


----------



## Skaos (12. Dezember 2009)

versteh nich ganz was du meinst, an meinem Gehäuse hab ich nur einen Stecker für Audio vom Frontpanel, da sind Kopfhörer und Mikro zusammen dran, und dieser Stecker passt auch an die dafür vorgesehene Stelle an der Xonar..


----------



## NRW (12. Dezember 2009)

Also meine DX hat 3 Anschlussmöglichkeiten.
1. Spannungsversorgung
2. Front Panel
3. Audio In


----------



## NRW (15. Dezember 2009)

War meine Frage so blöd ,oder sieht eure DX anders aus ?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2009)

Der Anschluss ist für interne Audioverkabelung um z.B. Signale von einem CD-Laufwerk direkt an die Soundkarte zu leiten. Das wird heute aber eigentlich garnicht mehr gemacht und ist auch aus Qualitätssicht nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## NRW (15. Dezember 2009)

Danke Olstyle!
Klingt geil das Teil , aber die Spannungsversorgung hat mir schon den ein oder anderen Streich gespielt.Da könnte Asus nachbessern , oder hast du die perfekte Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Skaos (15. Dezember 2009)

NRW schrieb:


> Danke Olstyle!
> Klingt geil das Teil , aber die Spannungsversorgung hat mir schon den ein oder anderen Streich gespielt.Da könnte Asus nachbessern , oder hast du die perfekte Lösung gefunden?



Ich fürchte da hilft nur löten.. 

Das Ding is echt die Pest, hab meine Xonar wie ich sie bekam fast zurückgeschickt, bis mir hier der Tipp gegeben wurde, etwas rumzutesten.. hab ich zwar vorher auch schon aber nach dem ich hier fragte gings auf einma


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2009)

Im Moment versuche ich mit Tesafilm den Stecker in der lauffähigen Position zu halten.
Zu Weihnachten gibts aber mal ne brauchbare Lötstation, dann nehm ich mich dem Problem vielleicht mal an .

In gewissem Sinne hat Asus schon nach gebessert: Die neueren PCIe Modelle(HDAV und STX) wurden direkt mit Molex Steckern versehen. Nur DX und D2X hab den Floppy Stecker.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (15. Dezember 2009)

verrutscht der stecker oder was? ich dachte, man bekommt den so sau schwer ab?

naja, ist ein ziemlich mieser punkt, die geschichte mit dem stecker. ich werde mir wahrscheinlich lieber die pci (d1) holen, weil ich darauf keine lust habe. die dx passt aber besser zu meinem mainboard layout, wegen der grafikkarte. die x-fi titanium soll aber raus, also muss ich mich wohl entscheiden.

edit: geht wieder, treiber war schuld.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Dezember 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Moment versuche ich mit Tesafilm den Stecker in der lauffähigen Position zu halten.
> Zu Weihnachten gibts aber mal ne brauchbare Lötstation, dann nehm ich mich dem Problem vielleicht mal an .
> 
> In gewissem Sinne hat Asus schon nach gebessert: Die neueren PCIe Modelle(HDAV und STX) wurden direkt mit Molex Steckern versehen. Nur DX und D2X hab den Floppy Stecker.



Bei mir geht der Stecker nur schwer ab, aber der Funktion tat es NIE einen Abbruch, Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei euch so schlimm sein kann . Komisch, am Besten Ihr schiebt mit Gewalt das weiße Plastik mal nach hinten, dann gehts auch.


----------



## Skaos (16. Dezember 2009)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> verrutscht der stecker oder was? ich dachte, man bekommt den so sau schwer ab?


 
Jab er verrutscht bzw. findet man seine Position nur mit etwas Testen. Der Floppy Stecker hat ja so ne kleine Nase, die als Führung dient, nur is die Führungsschiene bei der Xonar DX etwas zu lang, daher hat der Stecker ca. 1mm Spiel und das reicht aus, damit die Soka mal Saft bekommt und mal nicht.. Aber nach etwas Fummeln gehts, man sollte eben nur nicht sofort aufgeben und denken, die Karte is hin, so wie ich 

Ab geht der Stecker relativ gut, man muss ihn halt leicht nach unten weg ziehen, dass die Nase aus der Führung kommt, dann gehts ganz easy.


----------



## maxxi1899 (3. Januar 2010)

hab da mal ein paar fragen:

1. ist die asus xonar dx für homerecording geeignet? (nichts professionelles, nur ab und zu mal paar gitarrenaufnahmen)

und 

2. taugt die soundkarte was bei pc-spielen?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (3. Januar 2010)

Ich habe die Karte selbst und kann dir dennoch nur die zweite Frage beantworten...

Ich finde die Karte ist ein sehr guter Kompromiss, wenn man viel spielt, Filme schaut oder Musik hört...
Von daher kann ich die Karte uneingeschränkt auch für Gamer empfehlen

Bei entsprechenden Lautsprechern wirst du merken, dass diese Soundkarte klanglich in allen Belangen im Gegensatz zum onboard Sound ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ist...
Aber das ist natürlich "subjektiv"...

greetz


----------



## maxxi1899 (3. Januar 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort 
bezeichnest du mich etwa als gamer?  ich bin nur ein gelegenheitszocker 
Dann werde ich mir die Karte wohl demnächst bestellen, wenn jedoch noch jemand was zum recording weiß, bitte mitteilen


----------



## Cey (4. Januar 2010)

Kann jemand, der sowohl die X-Fi, als auch die Xonar DX hat, etwas dazu sagen, wie diese Dolby Headphone Option (surround sound emulation auf Stereokopfhörern) im Vergleich zu CMSS 3D der X-Fi in Spielen abschneidet? Bei letzterer war ich nämlich schon recht stark beeindruckt, wie genau man die Richtung der Schallquelle orten konnte.


----------



## Feuerreiter (11. Januar 2010)

Hey, tolles Review ersteinmal. 
Lohnt es sich bei folgendem System:

Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 oder Canton Nestor 602
Harman/Kardon HK610 oder Denon DRA-345R oder ein Yamaha-Verstärker

...eine Xonar D1 (ist ja die gleiche, außer eben PCI und besserer Stromanschluss  ) dem Realtek ALC888-Onboardchip vorzuziehen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus  !
der Feuerreiter


----------



## GaHero (11. Januar 2010)

Also eine solche Soundkarte, wie die aus der Asus Xonar Reihe oder der Creative X-Fi Reihe, würd ich immer einem Onboard Soundchip vorziehen. Hat einfach auf der Hardwareseite viel mehr Leistung und auf der Softwareseite mehr Features.

Ich hatte mal ein 15€ 5.1 System (kein Scherz, nicht verschrieben) von Kodi und ich habe den unterschied gemerkt (X-Fi Extreme Gamer <> Onboard Sound). Ich kann gar nicht mehr ohne Stereo Upmix.

Im Moment besitze ich ein Teufel E 100 und der Sound ist klasse. Natürlich muss die Quelle auch gut sein.

Überlege aber auch mir eine Xonar zu holen, um mal zu vergleichen. Die Tests sagen ja nicht immer das gleiche (geht von X-Fi Niveau bis hin zu sehr viel besser als eine X-Fi).
Leider gibt es zu wenige Infos über die Qualität der aktuellen Treiber sowie der Upmix Features der Xonar.


----------



## Feuerreiter (11. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Dann muss ich mir die wohl kaufen  .
Und ist diese hier auch noch besser als der Onboardchip und wieviel schlechter als die Xonar? Es geht nur um den Klang. Alles andere ist egal.

Außerdem gäbe es auch noch dei Xonar DS. Wo sind die Unterscheide zwischen der DX/D1?


----------



## Masterwana (11. Januar 2010)

GaHero schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein 15€ 5.1 System (kein Scherz, nicht verschrieben) von Kodi und ich habe den unterschied gemerkt (X-Fi Extreme Gamer <> Onboard Sound). Ich kann gar nicht mehr ohne Stereo Upmix.



Ich treiber mit der Xonar DX zur Zeit noch ein Logitech X-230 2.1 Sys an ().
Ich kann auf einmal mehr hören! 

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was mit "mehr" gemeint ist.


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Januar 2010)

Werde mir die Karte auch bald zulegen , danke für den Test 

GrEEtz


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Januar 2010)

xb@x360 schrieb:


> Werde mir die Karte auch bald zulegen , danke für den Test
> 
> GrEEtz



Kein Ding, dafür isser ja gemacht


----------



## X Broster (19. Januar 2010)

Habe mir die Karte heute bei ebay für 35€ bestellt. 
"Austauschware vom Hersteller." Mit Garantie und Umtausch. 
Leider ist im Sortiment kein Zubehör enthalten, kann ich die Karte deswegen mit diesem Floppy Stecker von meinem NT mit Energie versorgen?

Ich möchte nicht auf die Nase fallen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2010)

Genau dafür ist der Stecker ja da.
Molex Adapter wie der Beigelegte sind nur ein Umweg für neuere NTs die einen solchen Anschluss z.T. nicht mehr haben.


----------



## X Broster (20. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Du musst wissen, ich bin nach dem Disketten-Zeitalter ins PC Wesen eingestiegen, fand bisher keine Verwendung.

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass nicht zusätzliche Umkosten entstehen.


----------



## NBT (23. Januar 2010)

Ich habe 2 Standboxen (Heco Vitas 700 mit jeweils 160W Sinusleistung),
lohnt sich der Kauf einer Soundkarte für mich? Vorallem weil ich dann ja keine 5.1 oder gar 7.1 System habe?
Ich höre ziemlich viel Musik und ausschließlich über den PC Musik. Verstärker ist ein Technics mit ich glaube 2x50 Watt


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Januar 2010)

NBT schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Standboxen (Heco Vitas 700 mit jeweils 160W Sinusleistung),
> lohnt sich der Kauf einer Soundkarte für mich? Vorallem weil ich dann ja keine 5.1 oder gar 7.1 System habe?
> Ich höre ziemlich viel Musik und ausschließlich über den PC Musik. Verstärker ist ein Technics mit ich glaube 2x50 Watt



Die Leistungsangabe ist wurscht. 
Ich hab auch nur Stereo und gerade dafür sind Soka´s empfehlenswert, bei deinen Hcos lohnt sich das schon (enorm). Aber natürlich nur bei analoger Verbindung


----------



## NBT (23. Januar 2010)

wie verbinde ich die analog? im moment habe ich sie am onboardsound mit dem normalen 3,5mm klinkenanschluss verbunden und das geht dann auf cinch in den verstärker


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Januar 2010)

Genau so machste das mit der Xonar auch


----------



## NBT (23. Januar 2010)

okay, habe die karte schon bestellt und dazu das SteelSound 5H V2 headset zum zocken.
ich bin schon gespannt


----------



## iceman650 (23. Januar 2010)

Hey NBT da sind wir ja schon 2^^
Bei mir ist aber zusätzlich zur xonar das Beyerdynamic MMX2 im anmarsch 
Und wehe ich hab da 150€ umsonst aus dem Fenster geworfen^^


----------



## benjasso (4. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe jetzt mal, das ich nicht irgendwas übersehen habe, ansonsten bitte einfach verlinken oder nochmal beantworten:

Ich möchte den Front Panel-Eingang nutzen, am besten in Kombination mit den Ausgängen an der Karte. Nur bekomm ich im Moment keinen Sound vom vorderen Anschluss. Was muss ich da einstellen?(Sowohl Mic als auch Line schon probiert, sowie die Front Panel Option fürs Mic) Ich weiß das es bei Left 4 Dead schon mal vorne dran ging, nur keine Ahnung was das Spiel da abgreift. Und geht der vordere Eingang überhaupt in Verbindung mit den normalen Ausgängen?


----------



## triddan (5. Februar 2010)

benjasso schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt mal, das ich nicht irgendwas übersehen habe, ansonsten bitte einfach verlinken oder nochmal beantworten:
> 
> Ich möchte den Front Panel-Eingang nutzen, am besten in Kombination mit den Ausgängen an der Karte. Nur bekomm ich im Moment keinen Sound vom vorderen Anschluss. Was muss ich da einstellen?(Sowohl Mic als auch Line schon probiert, sowie die Front Panel Option fürs Mic) Ich weiß das es bei Left 4 Dead schon mal vorne dran ging, nur keine Ahnung was das Spiel da abgreift. Und geht der vordere Eingang überhaupt in Verbindung mit den normalen Ausgängen?


 
Ich hab n ähnliches Problem mit miener DX:
Meine 2 Lautsprecher hab ich optisch an die Karte angeschlossen. Beim Skypen möchte ich aber nicht jedesmal umstöpseln und hab jetzt das Frontpanel dran. Am Headset kommt Sound an, aber nur sehr leise (Alles voll aufgedreht hat dann etwa Gesprächslautstärke). Aber auch wenn ich das Headset direkt an die Karte anschließe, ist das Headset extrem leise und das Mic geht gar nicht. 
In der Systemsteuerung wird ja in Win7 der Pegel immer angezeigt; bei mir sieht es aus also ob konstant ein sehr lauter Input in die Karte geht, auch wenn das Mic gar nicht angeschlossen ist . Hab glaub ich schon so ziemlich alles ausprobiert...und bin am verzweifeln.
Win7 Prof und der neuster Treiber sind drauf. Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. Februar 2010)

moin,

ich habe alle meine sachen analog angeschlossen, also 5.1 hinten  und mic hinten, und bei mir löppt das alles ohne probs, der dauer input kommt wahrscheinlich von der mic verstärkungs funktion, der halt wenn nix reinkommt alle stör geräusche vom mic verstärkt. aber das its nur eine vermutung.
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum-
das forum hat sonst vielleicht ein paar lösungs möglichkeiten auf lager

mfg


----------



## triddan (5. Februar 2010)

Also die Verstärkung ist im 'Menü' also unter Systemsteuerung -> Sound -> Aufnahme gar nicht da. Aber der Input verändert sich je nachdem wie ich den Mic-regler verschiebe. Mach ich das Mic laut (100), ist der Pegel fast ganz oben (bis auf den letzten Balken). Bei 50 ist er halt auf der Hälfte etc.
auch stellt sich der Regler manchmal von selbst wieder auf 50 zurück.
Was für Einstellungen hast du denn in der Systemsteuerung und im Asus Audio Center?

Edit:Zu dem leisen Output kommt noch eine echt miese Soundqualität. 

Edit 2: Habs geschafft! Lag an dem perfekt verarbeiteten Stromanschluss! Mann muss nur voller Wut dran rumreißen und wackeln, dann gehts!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Februar 2010)

also war es nur eine kalte lötstelle oder so,
ach ja und mic verstärkung ist im control panel von asus-> wer steuert seine soundkarte den über sie systemsteuerung?
ach aj: ich hasse den floppy stecker auch-.-, aber ich hatte kein bock nen pci gerät zu haben welches ich nach nem jahr net mehr einbauen kann weil die mainboards dafür fehlen.

mfg


----------



## triddan (6. Februar 2010)

also wenn man sauer/verzweifelt ist, probiert man so einiges 
aber ich kann die mic-verstärkung im asus menü nicht finden :/


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hatte ich doch zufällig noch ein bild auf dem rechner wo das zu finden ist


----------



## HabSpass (7. Februar 2010)

Moin moin zusammen,

zuerst einmal Lob an den klasse Test.

Nu hab ich mal ne grundsätzliche Frage: 

Habe Board ASUS_m2n-sli_dlx mit HD Soundchip von Soundmax, der wohl kein DTS kann per SPDIF.

a) kann ich mit der XONAR DX das Problem lösen? Ist der Soundunterschied gravierend?

b) wie schalte ich on board Sound ab, im Bios geht das net und im Manual ist auch nix beschrieben. (Einfach parallel laufen lassen und von aussen nicht verkabeln?).

c) Mit welchem Prog. lasst ihr movies per DTS laufen (Powerdvd? VCL)


grüsse aus dem Norden


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. Februar 2010)

HabSpass schrieb:


> wie schalte ich on board Sound ab, im Bios geht das net und im Manual ist auch nix beschrieben



Wo hast du denn im BIOS nachgeschaut ? Eigentlich sollte diese einstellung sich im unter-menu "Integrated Peripherals" befinden...


----------



## NoMad2048 (21. Februar 2010)

tolles review !


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Februar 2010)

Danke


----------



## HabSpass (23. Februar 2010)

jemand erfahrung mit dem ASUS board s.u.??????


----------



## Complexx (23. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich montier grad meinen PC neu und bin jetz an dem dabei, die Verkabelung herzustellen. Dumerweise is mir grad aufgefallen,dass in der Bedienungsanleitung der Karte nirgends eine Belegung der Pins für das Front Panel geschildert wird. Hab auch im Internet nix dazu gefunden.Also entweder stell ich ich grad extrem blöd an oder ich bin extrem blind 

Mir wär echt geholfen, wenn irgendjemand dazu was wüsste.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus und sorri falls dazu schon was in dem Thread hier steht.


----------



## gharbi_sam (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn du die pin belegung der soundanschluesse am front-panel meinst (also kopfhoerer und mikrofon) die ist glaube ich standard, also einfach das kabel an die vorhergesehenen pins an der SoKa anschliessen


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2010)

Das ist ein Standard A97/HD-Audio Anschluss.
Die Belegung sollte damit so aussehen:
http://forum.thermaltake.com/files/thumbs/t_asus_hd_audio_219.gif


----------



## kelt (28. Februar 2010)

moin zusammen!
erstmal lob an den thread ersteller: schöner test! 

nun  zu meinem anliegen:
ich habe über den onboard sound heftige störgeräusche was wahrscheinlich an dem stümperhaften einbau meines mainboards (asua p6t se) liegt.. zur zeit nutze ich eine creative x-fi usb, habe aber auch darüber leichte störgeräusche wenn ich über die klinkenstecker an meine anlage gehe. 

ich denke, dass das an einer ungenügenden masse vom board liegt.
kann ich dass mit dem einbau einer xonar dx umgehen?
gerade weil die stromversorgung direkt vom netzteil kommt dachte ich?!

wär nett wenn mir jemand die ungefähre höhe der xonar mitteilen könnte, weil ich die zwischen netzteil und graka einbauen muß und ich auf der graka erst vor wenigen tagen einen alternativkühler (alpenföhn heidi) montiert hab! als steckplatz müßte ich wie gesagt den untersten pci-e benutzen.

kann jemand was über die Line-In qualität sagen? ich würde die karte hauptsächlich zum aufnehmen von musik benutzen - als quelle dient ein Xone92 mischpult.

schbonmal danke für die antwort(en)!


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2010)

Was bei der DX über das Netzteil geht ist die Verstärkerschaltung(ohne Anschluss gibt es weiterhin einen Ton, der ist nur deutlich leiser). Eine vernünftige Masse bräuchtest du also auch da. Ist dein Mainboard denn Verschraubt oder ist bei der Befestigung irgendwo Plastik dazwischen?

Was deine Anforderungen an geht solltest du aber vielleicht eher zu einer "echten" Recodringkarte wie denen von ESI(MAaya44/ Juli@) greifen. Da bekommst du dann auch symmetrische Klinkenanschlüsse etc. .


----------



## kelt (28. Februar 2010)

mein board ist über abstandshalter ohne plastik-unterlegscheiben mit dem gehäuse verschraubt. an der I/O blende ist so eine art "schaumstoff" weshalb ich das board nur schwer eingebaut bekommen hab. 
beim einbau hab ich da dran rumgedrückt und ein wenig geschnippelt...
hab mir sagen lassen dass das board über die I/O blende und besagten "schaumstoff" eine masse-verbindung zum gehäuse herstellt.
eventuell hat das board schon einen dauerhaften schaden davongetragen aber ich will einfach mal vom besten ausgehen.. ist denn möglich eine nachträgliche masse zwischen board und gehäuse herzustellen und wenn ja, wie? früher gab es doch diese klemmen welche die masse-verbindung hergestellt haben?!

sorry für den ganzen offtopic aber ich denke in diesem topic sind kompetente fachleute anzutreffen! *schleim* 

zur xonar: ich mache keine hoch-audiophilen aufnahmen. einfach nur nen mix aufnehmen und diesen dann danach ins mp3 format (192kbps) konvertieren. musik hören und zocken tu ich natürlich auch.


----------



## Jakul (1. März 2010)

Wenn man mit dem PC hauptsächlich online gaming betreibt, wäre dann eine x-fi oder die xonar besser? und wie ist das mit dem pedant zu der surround simulation von x-fi (cmmd phone oder so), ist das dolby headphone hier besser?

(besonders bei BAd Company 2, werde ich mit meinen Kumpels wohl bis zum verrecken zocken^^ und wahrscheinlich nen akg 530 kaufen)


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2010)

@kelt:
Nach dem beschriebenen Aufbau müsste das Board eigentlich geerdet sein.
Zur Karte: "hauptsächlich zum aufnehmen von Musik" in Verbindung mit einem 1,2k Mischpult klang für mich jetzt nicht nach "einfach nur aufnehmen". Musik hören(die Abstimmung dürfte sogar recht ähnlich sein) und zockenh(abgesehen von den zusätzlichen GX Effekten bei Asus)  kann man mit einer Recordingkarte natürlich auch.
Den Line-In der DX habe ich leider selbst noch nicht benutzt. Der von ihrer großen Schwester ist aber 1A(damit kann man prima Schallplatten digitalisieren ohne großartig was zu verlieren). Eine Besonderheit bei der kleinen Xonar ist halt die Tatsache dass die Eingänge als Flex-Jack und nicht dediziert ausgeführt sind.

@Jakul:
Dolby Headphone wird in der Regel als leicht überlegen wahrgenommen, da Creative mit seinem CMSS wohl(wie eiegtnlich immer) mit dem Rumms übertreibt.
Wenn es wirklich um reines Gaming geht liegt die X-FI natürlich weiterhin vorne, wobei DICE(-> Bad Company 2) z.B. auch EAX hat fallen lassen und nun alles über die CPU berechnet.


----------



## Jakul (2. März 2010)

Unterstüzten egtl alle 2.1 Kofphörer dolby headphone?

Und wie ist das beim Zocken, ist da dolby headphones auch besser? Bin eher eine der mehr spielt als musik hört.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. März 2010)

> Unterstüzten egtl alle 2.1 Kofphörer dolby headphone?



Ja, der Kopfhörer gibt einfach das wieder, was er von der Soundkarte geliefert bekommt. Übrigens sind Stereo-Kopfhörer 2.0-Systeme, da sie keinen Subwoofer besitzen


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2010)

Jakul schrieb:


> Und wie ist das beim Zocken, ist da dolby headphones auch besser? Bin eher eine der mehr spielt als musik hört.


Nicht "auch" sondern "nur".
Für Musik ist Dolby Headphone nichts, da hat das Ausgangssignal schließlich nur 2 Kanäle und ist schon passend abgestimmt.


----------



## Jakul (2. März 2010)

So, hab ma meinen PC von innen fotografiert. Hab noch ne Onboard Soundkarte. Jetzt meine Frage: würde die Xonar DX an die PCIe slot passen, wo grade noch die alte Supreme FX II draufsteckt? ODer sollte ich die D1 nehmen und an den PCI Slot eins drunter stecken?

Ist es generell gut, die SoKa über die GraKa zu installieren bzw. stoßt die Xonar gegen die RAM?


----------



## Blutstoff (2. März 2010)

Das sollte passen. Soundkarte über der Grafikkarte ist unproblematisch.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. März 2010)

Hab mir die Xonar D1 gekauft und muss sagen, das ich echt zufrieden bin...nutze die Soundkarte ehh nur für mein Headset...und die reicht dafür alle mal...


----------



## Jakul (2. März 2010)

Welche sollte ich denn nehmen? Wäre es schlimm, wenn die Xonar direkt den Slot über der GraKA einnimmt? und von der Länge passts auch wirklich? wiel ich hoer so manches gelesen hab...


----------



## Blutstoff (2. März 2010)

Nimm die DX. Der Platz über der GK sollte reichen. Es wäre sogar möglich, den PCE-Slot unter der GK für die SK zu nutzen.


----------



## triddan (3. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Es wäre sogar möglich, den PCE-Slot unter der GK für die SK zu nutzen.


 
Jo, mach ich auch so


----------



## RaZZ (5. März 2010)

mal ne Blöde frage kann ich die da montieren am mainbord wo momentan meine Xfi Xtreme Music eingesteckt ist  bin mir mit dem anschluss grad nicht sicher  ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. März 2010)

RaZZ schrieb:


> mal ne Blöde frage kann ich die da montieren am mainbord wo momentan meine Xfi Xtreme Music eingesteckt ist  bin mir mit dem anschluss grad nicht sicher  ?



Xonar DX -> PCI-Express
Xonar D1 -> PCI

Frage beantwortet??


----------



## RaZZ (5. März 2010)

thx  für die schnelle antwort  ist diese karte auch gut für optimalen spielgenuss?


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. März 2010)

Klar  Wieso sollte sie nicht? Solange du auf EAX verzichten kannst, welches sowieso enorm an Bedeutung verliert, dann ist s die perfekte Karte.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. März 2010)

Hi, 

ich hab mir Kart gerade auch bei ebay besorgt (22€ inkl. OVP+Rechnung ).

Jedenfalls ist es meine erste Soundkarte seit 12Jahren (:ugly). Wollte mir neben den Edifier S530 auch mal ne ordentlich Soundkarte gönnen. 

So nunn guck ich mir gerade die Platine an und entdecke dort mehrere Anschlüsse. Zum einen den merkwürdeigen Stomanschluss (trotz PCIe?^^) und drei weitere.

JP2 *=> ?*
AUX *=> ?* (Audio Eingang, aber wofür?)
Frontpanel => Also Frontpanel vom Mobo auf die Soka umstecken. 

Die Soundkarte sollte ich dann im BIOS deaktivieren, denke ich.  

Grüße


----------



## Blutstoff (5. März 2010)

Naja, dass sie eine externe Stromversorgung benötigt, wird ja hier im Test erwähnt. Liegt an dem PCIe-Brückenchip, der mit Storm versorgt werden will. Lässt man den Stecker weg, zieht sich der Chip den Strom direkt aus dem PCIe-Slot, nur bleibt dann nicht mehr genug Leistung für eine laute Tonausgabe.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. März 2010)

> JP2 => ?
> AUX => ? (Audio Eingang, aber wofür?)


Die beiden Fragen bleiben noch. Der Rest hat sich erledigt.

Ich habe noch eine Frage zum Treiber:
Wie sollte ich den "Flexbass" einstellen(0-250Hz)? Habe ihn aktuell auf 50Hz. 
Soundsystem ist wie gesagt das Edifier S530 2.1 

Übrigens kann man nicht 2.1 auswählen, sondern nur 2.0/2Laustprächer. Ist das normal? Also der Sub funktioniert ja..


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. März 2010)

Ja das ist normal. Das ".1" machst du der Soundkarte ja im Prinzip mit dem Flexbass begreiflich.
50Hz ist natürlich viel zu niedrig bei so einem System. So tief kommen die Satelliten nie im Leben.
Ich würde eine Einstellung zwischen 120Hz und 150Hz empfehlen.
Mit deiner Einstellung klafft bei dir ein riesiges Frequenzloch im Tiefmittelton und im Kickbass-Bereich. Wenn dir so der Klang des Edifier bisher gefallen hat würde mich das doch sehr wundern.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. März 2010)

Ja wie du siehst blicke ich da nicht ganz durch.  
Ich habe jetzt ein paar Spiel getestet und und 1-2 normale DVDs (Troja und Davinci). Irgendwie hab ich den klang ziemlich merkwürdig eingestellt. Also ich werde es mal mit 120Hz probieren (was bei mir auch eigentlich stardmäßig voreingestellt war). Nur finde ich kommt der Bass dann ziemlich selten durch oder schwach.. ich werd mal testen was am besten klingt.^^


----------



## Blutstoff (6. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> JP2 *=> ?*
> AUX *=> ?* (Audio Eingang, aber wofür?)


 
JP2 ist vielleicht ein Anschluss für eine Erweiterungsblende. An den AUX kann man interne DVD-Laufwerke anschließen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. März 2010)

> An den AUX kann man interne DVD-Laufwerke anschließen.


Hm okay danke, weiß jemand warum man das tun sollte? Oder ob dies irgendeinen Vorteil hätte?


Zur *Flexbass *Einstellung:

Subwoofer:20Hz - 120Hz 
Satelliten R/L: 150 - 20.000Hz

Alos müsste ich den Flexbass doch auf *150Hz* einstellen, da die Satelliten nicht tiefer kommen. 

Als definiert die Flexbass-Option bis zu welchem Tiefenbreich die Satelliten den Sound übernehmen sollen. Richtig?  

edit: habt's jetzt so laufen. läuft jetzt einwandfrei!  Habe den DSP-Mode je nach Anwendung eingestellt. Bei Filmen muss ich auch Movie einstellen, der Soundunterschied ist dann wie Tag und Nacht. 

Hätte mir echt früher ne Soundkarte gönnen sollen..^^ besser spät als nie..


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Als definiert die Flexbass-Option bis zu welchem Tiefenbreich die Satelliten den Sound übernehmen sollen. Richtig?



Exakt.


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Hm okay danke, weiß jemand warum man das tun sollte? Oder ob dies irgendeinen Vorteil hätte?


Dass man das mit Laufwerken gemacht hat ist laaange her und bringt in Zeiten von DMA überhaupt nichts mehr.
Allerdings gibt es afaik noch manche Karten für Videorecording und TV-Karten die so einen Anschluss brauchen um den Ton in den PC zu bekommen.


> Zur *Flexbass *Einstellung:
> 
> Subwoofer:20Hz - 120Hz
> Satelliten R/L: 150 - 20.000Hz
> ...


Genau. Wobei es nicht gerade für das System spricht wenn schon von Haus aus ein Frequenzloch(120-150Hz) zugegeben wird.


> Als definiert die Flexbass-Option bis zu welchem Tiefenbreich die Satelliten den Sound übernehmen sollen. Richtig?


Ja.
Es wird eine sogenannte "Crossoverfrequenz" angegeben unter der Signale an den Subwoofer statt an die Satelliten gehen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. März 2010)

Danke für die Erleuterungen!  Also ich muss sagen, trotz des Frequenzloches bei 120-150Hz, bin ich jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Sound. Hatte vorher 2 verschieden 2.1 Sets von Logitech + Onboard. Kein Vergleich, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Unterschiede so riesig sind. 

Am meisten Fällt es bei Filmen auf. Habe gerade verschiedene Filme durch gehört und bin begeistert(Troja/Stealth/Davinci Code/The Fast&The Furious). 

Musik kann ich gar nicht beurteilen, da ich einfach kaum vernünfige Audio-Datein habe. Ich werd mir in nächster Zeit auf jedenfall mal was gönnen.

Habt ihr evtl Links zu youtube-musik mit guter klanglicher Qualität? die meisten sind ja eher mies.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. März 2010)

wenn du gute Musik-Qualität haben willst kauf dir CDs die nicht in den Charts sind...oder noch besser einen Plattenspieler und Vinyl-Platten ^^
Über Youtube gibts keine gute Klangqualität!!!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. März 2010)

> Plattenspieler und Vinyl-Platten ^^


 das habe ich auch schon öfters gehört. Gibt's da gute Geräte, die sich mit dem Rechner verbinden lassen? Oder gibt's da überhaupt irgendwelche P/L Empfehlungen? 


> wenn du gute Musik-Qualität haben willst kauf dir CDs die nicht in den Charts sind


 ich hatte mir vor ein paar Monaten ne Deep Purple CD gekauft. Die war aber echt grottig und "krächtzig"..^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> das habe ich auch schon öfters gehört. Gibt's da gute Geräte, die sich mit dem Rechner verbinden lassen? Oder gibt's da überhaupt irgendwelche P/L Empfehlungen?



Prinzipiell kannst du jeden Plattenspieler über einen Phono-Vorverstärker und den Line-In-Eingang mit dem Rechner verbinden.
Es gibt auch Plattenspieler mit integriertem Phono-Vorverstärker, die sind aber meist qualitativ nicht so der Brüller.

P/L-Empfehlungen bei Plattenspielern sind immer gebrauchte Thorens oder Dual Plattenspieler von eBay. Für einen neuwertigen Plattenspieler sollte man so 300€ einplanen um was vernünftiges zu bekommen. Dazu kommt dann aber noch ein Tonabnehmer, da kostet ein halbwegs brauchbarer auch so 60-100€.
Von billigerem Zeug sollte man lieber die Finger lassen da das Ergebnis ansonsten enttäuscht.

Zu den CDs...am besten hörst du dir da mal eine Jazz- oder Klassik-CD an. Die sind meist ziemlich gut produziert. Ich kann z.B. alle Alben von Katie Melua empfehlen, die haben eine wirklich gute Qualität.


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2010)

Sobald ein Plattenspieler eine Digitalschnittstelle bekommt hat er seinen eigentlichen Sinn verfehlt.
An den PC schließt man die maximal über den Line-In der Soka an um Aufnahmen zu digitalisieren.

Davon abgesehen kommt der Plattenspieler grundsätzlich direkt vor den Verstärker.

Ganz Brauchbare Hörproben gibt es hier:
Stockfisch-Records

Bekanntere Bands deren CDs gerne mal als Lautsprechertest herhalten müssen sind die Dire Straits und Pink Floyd.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. März 2010)

> gebrauchte Thorens oder Dual Plattenspieler von eBay


da werd ich mich mal umschauen.  300€ für nen neuen sind bei mir nicht drin.


> Dazu kommt dann aber noch ein Tonabnehme


 heißen die auch so? und wozu sind die genau?

Jazz-Fan bin ich jetzt nicht gerade. Da kann ich eher der klassichen Musik was abgewinnen!  Vorallem Filmsoundtracks finde ich gut -falls das überhaupt noch zu klassischen Musik zählt. Z.B. von Braveheart, Troja etc.. dann die Musik wie die von dem Doku-Film "Home".  




> Ganz Brauchbare Hörproben gibt es hier:
> Stockfisch-Records


 Thanks!! 



> Davon abgesehen kommt der Plattenspieler grundsätzlich direkt vor den  Verstärker.


 Habe ja nur die Edifier S530. Kann ich diese auch direkt anschließen, oder machte das wenig Sinn?


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2010)

Bei den Edifiern würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht die Mühe mit dem Plattenspieler machen.
Ausser natürlich du hast eh von Mutter/Vater/Onkel/Tante noch Platten die du schon immer mal hören wolltest.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. März 2010)

joa wir hätten noch einige Platten.. wenn sich das nicht lohnt lasse ich es lieber. 

was brächte ich eigentlich wenn ich die Vinyls auf den PC spielen wollte? reicht da die Soundkarte?



> Dire Straits und Pink Floyd.


 thanks, werd mich mal umschauen!


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2010)

Bei einem einfachen Plattenspieler brauchst du noch einen Phono-Verstärker um das Ausgangssignal auf "normale" stärke zu bekommen. Von da geht es dann in den Line-In der Soka.

Die Dualspieler z.B. gibt es aber mit integriertem Verstärker und einem Kopfhörerausgang für den du dann nur noch einen Adapter von der dort gängigen 6,3mm Klinke auf die am PC üblichen 3,5mm brauchst.

Mit "nicht lohnen" war der klangliche Aspekt gemeint. Wenn die Aufnahmen es wert sind und/oder du gerade billige einen Spieler bekommst spricht natürlich trotzdem nichts dagegen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. März 2010)

Wenn du wirklich in die Vinylwelt einsteigen willst solltest du schon noch einen (wenn auch günstige) Stereo-Anlage dazu haben. Auf solchen Subwoofer-Satelliten-Systemen klingt Musik einfach nicht gut und sowas macht man einfach nicht mit Vinyl  
aber wenn du ganz billig an Plattenspieler, Phono-Vorverstärker und Platten kommst spricht natürlich nichts dagegen wenn du da mal reinschnuppern willst. Meist endet das dann eh in einer richtigen Stereo-Anlage...wie z.B. bei mir ^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. März 2010)

> aber wenn du ganz billig an Plattenspieler, Phono-Vorverstärker und Platten kommst spricht natürlich nichts dagegen wenn du da mal reinschnuppern willst. Meist endet das dann eh in einer richtigen Stereo-Anlage...wie z.B. bei mir ^^


 Eigentlich spare ich gerade für ne Küche..^^ Wenn ich jetzt Geld für neue Anlage ausgebe, erschlägt mich meine Freundin..  ^^ 


> Mit "nicht lohnen" war der klangliche Aspekt gemeint. Wenn die Aufnahmen  es wert sind und/oder du gerade billige einen Spieler bekommst spricht  natürlich trotzdem nichts dagegen.


Aber wirhaben hier irgendwo noch so nen kleinen billig-Plattenspieler außem Tschibokatalog oder so..  Aber der Taucht wohl nicht viel, denke ich? Ich geh gleich mal auf'n Dachboden..


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. März 2010)

> Aber wirhaben hier irgendwo noch so nen kleinen billig-Plattenspieler außem Tschibokatalog oder so..  Aber der Taucht wohl nicht viel, denke ich? Ich geh gleich mal auf'n Dachboden..



Der wird in der Tat nix taugen, tu dir das lieber nicht so an, sonst kommst du noch auf die Idee und denkst Vinyl würde grundsätzlich schlecht klingen ^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. März 2010)

> Der wird in der Tat nix taugen, tu dir das lieber nicht so an, sonst kommst du noch auf die Idee und denkst Vinyl würde grundsätzlich schlecht klingen ^^


 Hehe..^^ Naja ich bin ja jetzt vorgewarnt..^^


----------



## BigBubby (30. März 2010)

Ich habe mal ne Frage.

Ich habe ja eine Xonar DX und gebe den Sound per SPDIF an meine anlage weiter (die kann unter anderem ac3 und dts). Irgendwie bekomme ich aber keinen surround-Sound aus spielen. Ich habe es mal mit AvP(3) probiert. Es kommt aber nur stereo. Im Xonar Treiber habe ich Dolby Digital live eingestellt. Im spiel habe ich leider keine option gefunden.
Jemand eine Idee, wo der Fehler liegt? (Filme kommen mit surround)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hab sie mir gestern gekauft, bin ja hin und weg von dem Teil. Ist so ziemlich die beste Soundkarte die ich je hatte, haber aber die DX also PCIe mit dem lästigen und wackiligen Stromstecker. Allerdings besteht das Problem mit EAX immernoch, bei F.E.A.R. zum Beispiel stürzt ständig ab wenn man es aussaltet funktioniert es einwandfrei. Da EAX sowieso eigentlich tod ist, ist es zu verschmerzen denke ich, zweitens klingt die Xonar DX so gut das man überhaupt kein EAX benötigt. Also klare Kaufempfehlung, wer dem onboard Sound nicht mehr hören kann greift zur Xonar!!!  Eine Frage hätte ich doch noch was für ein Realy klagt bei der SK immer, mich stört es zwar nicht, wissen würde ich es dennoch gern.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Juni 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich doch noch was für ein Realy klagt bei der SK immer, mich stört es zwar nicht, wissen würde ich es dennoch gern.



Schreib mal im normalen Deutsch, dann versteh Ich deine Frage auch.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2010)

Gemeint ist wohl das Relais.

Damit wird verhindert dass das typische Bus-Rauschen beim booten und der "Rumms" beim laden des Treibers, wie man sie bei manchen Sokas beobachten kann, nicht mehr auftritt. Über das Relais werden die Anschlüsse erst nach dem Laden des Treibers mit Strom versorgt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juni 2010)

Super danke für die Antwort Olstyle! Freud mich das du mein Deutsch verstanden hast, ich weiß meine Rechtschreibung ist mieß aber ich bin jetzt 42 Jahre alt da kann man wohl nichts mehr machen!!! Gruß an meine ehemalige Deutsch Lehrerin.


----------



## Blutstoff (5. Juni 2010)

Ich mag das Klackern, hat was nostalgisches.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juni 2010)

Ja genau wie bei den alten Enterprice Folgen wo man wenn ein Computer ins Bild kommt auch sofort das Klackern zu hören ist, Relais, so haben die ersten Computer halt gearbeitet. Meinst du es bringt was einen Kühlkörper auf den Soundchip zu machen, weil ich hab gesehen das die DX2 sogar ein Lüfter drauf hat, weil ich hab hir noch ein paar rumfliegen! Oder war da mit dem Lüfter auf der Creative Titanium........


----------



## Blutstoff (5. Juni 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja genau wie bei den alten Enterprice Folgen wo man wenn ein Computer ins Bild kommt auch sofort das Klackern zu hören ist, Relais, so haben die ersten Computer halt gearbeitet. Meinst du es bringt was einen Kühlkörper auf den Soundchip zu machen, weil ich hab gesehen das die DX2 sogar ein Lüfter drauf hat, weil ich hab hir noch ein paar rumfliegen! Oder war da mit dem Lüfter auf der Creative Titanium........


 
Die D2 hat keinen Lüfter. Was du wahrscheinlich meinst ist das EMI-Shield. Kenne jetzt auch keine Soka, die eine aktive Kühlung benötigt. Die DX braucht nicht mal eine passive.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juni 2010)

Ok, die Creative Xtreme Gamer hat ne passive Kühlung, warum auch immer. Hab ich wohl was verwechselt. Die D2 hat so runde Öfnung in der Mitte da hab ich wohl im Geiste eins und eins zusammen gezählt.  Hab noch einen positiven Effekt festgestellt und zwar mit meinem TV Stick von TerraTec, hatte so um die 5 bis 7 Prozent CPU Auslastung mit der SuprimeFX2, jetzt mit der Asus nur noch 1 bis 3 Prozent. Ist ein bischen viel weniger finde ich, naja freu mich das es so ist!


----------



## Blutstoff (5. Juni 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ok, die Creative Xtreme Gamer hat ne passive Kühlung, warum auch immer.


 
Wahrscheinlich macht die Kühlung hier sogar Sinn. Denn der X-fi Chip hat mehr Rechenpower und gibt dadurch auch mehr Wärme ab.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Juni 2010)

mal ne frage, wo alle beisammen sind.
Habe ja auch die Xonar DX, aber irgendwie kriege ich aus games kein sourround sound raus (Win 7 64bit). Ton wird per Toslink an Analge weitergegeb, deshalb auch Dolby Digital Live. Hatte es speziell an Alien vs Predator (Hatte da kein anderes game drauf und keine Zeit gehabt inwischen weiter zu testen) getestet und es irgendwie nicht hinbekommen. Was könnte ich falsch machen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Juni 2010)

Hast du im Treiber den SPDIF-Ausgang auf DDL umgestellt? Kann der Receiver an den du die Karte angeschlossen hast Dolby Digital?


----------



## BigBubby (6. Juni 2010)

Filme etc mit ac3/dts ist kein ding. deshalb würde ich sagen der receicer kanns.

DDL wie gesagt im Xonartreiber eingestellt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juni 2010)

Komisch, wahrscheinlich liegts an der Einstellung der Lautsprecher, kann das sein?


----------



## BigBubby (6. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Komisch, wahrscheinlich liegts an der Einstellung der Lautsprecher, kann das sein?



welche einstellung, wo? (Ist mir etwas zu unpräzise was du meinst)


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2010)

In der Systemsteuerung unter Audio musst du die Lautsprecherconfig noch auf 5.1 setzen .


----------



## BigBubby (6. Juni 2010)

DOr ist auf SPDIF gestellt, weil sonst garkein ton rauskommt. spdif  hat aber keine option die lautsprecher einzustellen

win 7 64bit


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juni 2010)

Also irgentwie komm ich mir schon ein bischen blöd vor den ich schaffs einfach nicht den Kopfhörer in gang zu setzen wenn ich ihn an den front Panel anschließe, das Microfon kann ich einschallten ist kein Ding aber die Kopfhörer des Headsets, finde ich kein Option für.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juni 2010)

Du musst ganz einfach im Xonar-Treiber bei "Analog Aus" auf "FP Kopfhörer" umschalten.


----------



## BigBubby (13. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Du musst ganz einfach im Xonar-Treiber bei "Analog Aus" auf "FP Kopfhörer" umschalten.



GEnau. Allgemein "FP" steht für Frontpanel.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juni 2010)

Au!! Der tat weh, alles klar danke Jungs und erzählt es bitte nicht weiter,hehehhhe. Noch zwei Stunden bis zum Spiel,puuu hoffentlich gehts gut.


----------



## Frostfire (16. Juni 2010)

Hi, 
meine Xonar D1 ist gestern angekommen, zusammen mit nem Sennheiser PC 161 Headset - Netter Sound muss ich sagen  Hab mir jetzt extra den foobar2000 player + asio plugin und einige .flac s zum musikhören geholt 

Aber eine Sache wäre da noch - die Samplingfrequenzeinstellung... ich weiß dass ich für mp3s und eben besagte flacs 44,1 khz brauche, für dvds 48khz... aber wie verhält sich das bei Games?  In meinem Beispiel wäre es z.B. Cod MW2 und Battlefield BC2, ich bin irgendwie zu blöd über google etwas über dieses Thema zu finden. Ich ging jetzt mal von 96 khz aus, stimmt das? Und ist es bei jedem game gleich oder gibts Unterschiede?
Achja, noch was, warum empfiehlt asus grundsätzlich bei 3d spielen 8 channel einzustellen? Die meisten Spiele unterstützen doch nur 5.1.

Gruß und danke schonmal 

EDIT: Jetzt ist mir noch was eingefallen ^^ Macht es einen Unterschied was ich bei Windows 7 Systemsteuerung - Sound - Lautsprecher Eigenschaften - Erweitert einstelle? Habe es jetzt mal auf 44,1 khz bei 24 bit gestellt, zu hoch darf ichs nicht machen da ab 96 khz in eben diesem menü die karte aufhört richtig zu funktionieren - z.B. geht dolby headphones oder der equalizer nicht mehr (eigl gar nichts mehr ausser der sound selbst). Weiß jemand ob diese Einstellung einen Unterschied macht, solange sie nicht zu hoch ist?

Danke


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Juni 2010)

> [...]und einige .flac s zum musikhören geholt



hoffentlich nur auf legalem Wege  nichts klingt so gut wie selbst gekaufte Musik!!



> aber wie verhält sich das bei Games?



In einigen Spielen kann man die Samplingfrequenz einstellen. Da sollte man dann im Spiel die höchstmögliche nehmen und das gleiche dann im Sound-Treiber einstellen.



> Macht es einen Unterschied was ich bei Windows 7 Systemsteuerung - Sound - Lautsprecher Eigenschaften - Erweitert einstelle?



Wenn du Musik über foobar mit ASIO-Plugin hörst macht es keinen Unterschied, da genau dieser Windows Kernel-Mixer durch ASIO umgangen wird.
Für Filme und Spiele ist es eigentlich recht egal was man für eine Samplingrate einstellt, ich zumindest höre da absolut keine Unterschiede zwischen 44,1kHz und 48kHz...ich habe es bei mir auf 48kHz und 16Bit eingestellt. Zu hohe Werte solltest du da nicht einstellen, da dadurch nicht unerheblich Leistung verloren gehen kann. Ein Upmix (also das hochrechnen von 44,1kHz gesampleten Audiodaten auf 96kHz kann tatsächlich eine Menge Rechenleistung schlucken).


----------



## Frostfire (16. Juni 2010)

Danke für deine Antworten bisher 
Weiß jemand zufällig ob die Xonar Audio Center Einstellungen bezüglich samplingrates die von Windows "überschreiben"? Also dass diese schwerer wiegen, so lange ich die Einstellungen von Windows nicht zu hoch mache und somit Fehler verursache? Ich kann den Unterschied vermutlich auch nicht hören, aber es ist einfach eine "wenn schon, dann richtig"-Sache .

edit: Ist es egal ob ich bei 5.1 Quellen von Spielen im Audiocenter 6 Channels (eben 5.1) oder 8 Channels (7.1) einstelle? Vor allem da ich eh nur ein headset benutze und ich es mir von Dolby Headphone umrechnen lasse.


----------



## iceman650 (17. Juni 2010)

Mal eine kurze Frage: Kann man mit der DX einen Beyerdynamic mit 600 Ohm befeuern?

Mfg, iceman650


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Juni 2010)

nein, der wird extrem leise sein. Dafür brauchst du einen Kopfhörerverstärker oder eine Soundkarte mit integriertem Kopfhörerverstärker (Asus Xonar Essence bzw. Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1)


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Juni 2010)

Erstmal probieren. Da ein KH keinen geregelten Widerstand hat, sondern der frequenzabhängig ist sollte man einfach mal probieren.


----------



## iceman650 (18. Juni 2010)

Mhm kay. Also falls ich mir also nen Beyerdynamic kaufen sollte, dann also nicht mit der DX. Wieder was gelernt, thx.

Edit: Wie ist bei der DX eigentlich die Kompatibilität mit Games etc.?
Und wie ist die 3D-Simulation?


----------



## zeomax (1. Juli 2010)

Ist es normal das unter XP im Audio Center die Auswahl für die Anzahl der Audiokanäle fehlt? Bei Win7 kann ich die ohne Probleme einstellen und bei XP, nunja, es ist einfach nicht da. Hab schon alle Einstellungen unter "Audio aus" ausprobiert ob man es vielleicht nur bei bestimmten Einstellungen verändern kann.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Juli 2010)

Ja ich glaube das ist normal. Im Win7/Vista-Treiber steht zu dieser Option ein Hinweis, ich zitiere:

"Vista wird die Audiokanäle an die Soundkarte gemäß der Anzahl senden, die Sie auswählen. Eine unpassende Auswahl kann etwas unregelmäßigen Ton Bearbeitung in den Ausgaben verursachen."

Viel kann ich aufgrund der grottenschlechten Übersetzung nicht daraus interpretieren, aber es klingt so, als wäre diese Option nur für Vista/Win7 relevant.


----------



## firefox_83 (13. August 2010)

hallo zusammen

ich hätte mal eine technische frage:

wenn ich jetzt, man nehme mal an, eine xonar DX karte + ein headseat (5.1 oder stereo) + eine 4.1 anlage besitzen würde, wie müsste ich das ganze an der soka verkabeln?

demnächst will ich mir eine xonar dx karte kaufen + ein gaming headseat. ich will aber meine 4.1 anlage nicht wegschmeissen, aber auch nicht unter qualitätsverluste wegen adapter und y-stecker leiden. headseat und 4.1 anlage besitzen die üblichen klinkenstecker...

vorschläge?

danke und gruss


----------



## BigBubby (13. August 2010)

Wenn Headset nur 2.1 kannst du headset an der front anschließen und anlage hinten. dann musst du nur im Xonarmenü umstellen, wo du gerade die ausgabe haben willst. Bei 5.1 Kopfhörer klappt das natürlich nicht


----------



## firefox_83 (13. August 2010)

danke

hat man beim kopfhörer ausgang auf der platine keinen qualitätsverlust gegenüber den hinteren 5.1/7.1 ausgängen?


----------



## BigBubby (13. August 2010)

Wenn du keine 300€+ teuren Kopfhörer hast, soltle das nicht hörbar sein.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. August 2010)

firefox_83 schrieb:


> danke
> 
> hat man beim kopfhörer ausgang auf der platine keinen qualitätsverlust gegenüber den hinteren 5.1/7.1 ausgängen?



Nein


----------



## Blutstoff (13. August 2010)

firefox_83 schrieb:


> danke
> 
> hat man beim kopfhörer ausgang auf der platine keinen qualitätsverlust gegenüber den hinteren 5.1/7.1 ausgängen?


 
Das lässt sich nicht so ohne Weiteres nicht beantworten. Zum einen kommt es auf das Verbindungskabel (Abschirmung) an, das von der SoKa zum Frontpanel verläuft, zum anderen kommt es auf das Panel selbst an. Klangunterschiede wirst du jedoch keine wahrnehmen, ein erhöhtes Rauschniveau jedoch wahrscheinlich schon.


----------



## firefox_83 (13. August 2010)

aha... ich dachte es mir, irgend wo hat es sicher einen hacken!

ok, alles klar, dann heisst es mal ausprobieren

danke


----------



## BigBubby (13. August 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Das lässt sich nicht so ohne Weiteres nicht beantworten. Zum einen kommt es auf das Verbindungskabel (Abschirmung) an, das von der SoKa zum Frontpanel verläuft, zum anderen kommt es auf das Panel selbst an. Klangunterschiede wirst du jedoch keine wahrnehmen, ein erhöhtes Rauschniveau jedoch wahrscheinlich schon.



Da im Gehäuse aber kein Starkstromkabel liegt und da kein großer Strom durch das Kabel selbst durch muss, Wird man keinen Unterschied hören. Das ist mehr einbildung als messbare Tatsache.

Ich habe es bei mir vorne auch mal angeschlossen und konnte keinen utnerschied zu hinten feststelleb. (Hatte es mit einem Sennheiser 161 getestet).


----------



## Blutstoff (13. August 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Da im Gehäuse aber kein Starkstromkabel liegt und da kein großer Strom durch das Kabel selbst durch muss, Wird man keinen Unterschied hören. Das ist mehr einbildung als messbare Tatsache.
> 
> Ich habe es bei mir vorne auch mal angeschlossen und konnte keinen utnerschied zu hinten feststelleb. (Hatte es mit einem Sennheiser 161 getestet).


 
Nur weil bei dir alles super ist, gilt das noch lange nicht für alle. Ich höre mit meinem Sennheiser ein deutliches Rauschen und leichtes Knattern (bei Mausbewegungen und unter Last), wenn ich es am Frontpanel anschließe. Dies wird durch eine schlechte Abschirmung verursacht. Da die Xonar D2X bereits ab Werk ausreichend elektromagnetisch abgeschirmt ist, tippe ich auf das Kabel.
Das gleiche Problem hat übrigens auch "a_fire_inside_1988" und das Thema ist hier nicht unbekannt.


----------



## Lee (13. August 2010)

Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Bei Verbindung meiner Xonar DX mit dem Frontpanel meines damaligen Gehäuses, ich glaube es war ein Antec P182, war ein deutliches rauschen zu hören.


----------



## BigBubby (13. August 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Bei Verbindung meiner Xonar DX mit dem Frontpanel meines damaligen Gehäuses, ich glaube es war ein Antec P182, war ein deutliches rauschen zu hören.



Seltsam bei mir (P182) war keines zu hören.


----------



## Blutstoff (13. August 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Seltsam bei mir (P182) war keines zu hören.


 
Vielleicht hast du ein besser abgeschirmtes Kabel, oder es ist günstiger im Gehäuse verlegt. Könnte aber auch mit der SoKa zusammenhängen. Hab mir noch nicht die Mühe gemacht herauzufinden, woran es genau liegt, da es mich nicht so sehr stört.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. August 2010)

Jap, da muss ich "Blutstoff" voll und ganz recht geben. Ich betreibe am PC einen Sony MDR-V700 Kopfhörer am Frontpanel und höre da ein deutliches Rauschen (ständig) und Knarxen (unter Last und bei Mausbewegungen). Wenn ich den Kopfhörer an die Soundkarte direkt anschließe höre ich nix davon, es liegt also am Verbindungskabel zwischen Soundkarte und Frontpanel. Der Klang an sich (Detailliertheit, Räumlichkeit, etc.) ist aber nach meinem Empfinden am Frontpanel nicht schlechter.

Wenn du das Headset aber regelmäßig betreiben willst und du störende Geräusche über das Frontpanel hast kannst du ruhig zu y-Adapter-Kabeln an der Soundkarte greifen. Die Qualität leidet da nicht drunter.


----------



## BigBubby (14. August 2010)

Es liegt eindeutig NICHT am Kabel. Wenn man bei Mausbewegungen ein Knarxen hört, sind eure USB Anschlüsse vom Mainboard nicht abgeschirmt bzw. geerdet und jagen durch das gesamte Gehäuse ihre Signale.
Da dürfte der Unterschied liegen bei euch und bei mir.

(Besonders da Blutstoff das selbe Gehäuse ergo den selben Kabel drin hat).


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. August 2010)

Woher kommt dann das Knarxen unter Last wenn USB überhaupt nicht beteiligt ist? Warum tritt das Knarxen nicht am Anschluss der Soundkarte auf? (die im übrigen durch das Slotblech auch einen Kontakt zum Gehäuse hat)



> (Besonders da Blutstoff das selbe Gehäuse ergo den selben Kabel drin hat).



Gleiches Gehäuse heißt nicht zwangsläufig gleiches Kabel. Es ist durchaus möglich, dass ein Gehäuse-Hersteller mehrere Zulieferer für ein bestimmtes Bauteil hat.


----------



## Blutstoff (14. August 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> (Besonders da Blutstoff das selbe Gehäuse ergo den selben Kabel drin hat).


 
Ich bezweifle, dass ich Angaben über mein Gehäuse gemacht habe. Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, das Afi ein anderes Gehäuse besitzt.


----------



## BigBubby (14. August 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass ich Angaben über mein Gehäuse gemacht habe. Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, das Afi ein anderes Gehäuse besitzt.



Tschuldige das war Lee der es gesgat hatte mit dem P182


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. August 2010)

Ja ich habe ein anderes Gehäuse ^^
für die, die es interessiert: ein Enermax Chakra ECA3050 (schwarze Ausführung ohne Seitenblechventilator)


----------



## firefox_83 (15. August 2010)

ok danke für die aufklärung.

kabel für die frontausgänge sind meistens verdrillt. wäre ja kein problem das kabel mit einem abgeschirmten kabel auszuwechseln.

ansonsten verwende ich halt Y-adaptern, wenn das keine verschlechterungen mit sich bringt. kann ich ja mal, wenn ich das ganze zusammen habe, einfach mal testen...


----------



## BigBubby (22. August 2010)

Mal ne einfache Frage: Was stellt ihr ein bei musikhören als eingangsquelle? 2 channel oder 6 channel? bin mir nie sicher was besser/echter klingt. 
Bei 2 channel sind die höhen stärker, dafür bei 6 chanal der Bass häufig zu penetrant. 
Habe das S550 dran angeschlossen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. August 2010)

also ich habs immer auf 6 Channel stehen...ich nutze das Teufel E300 sowieso nur zum Filme gucken...zocken mach ich kaum noch und Musik wird über die HiFi-Anlage gehört


----------



## nobody89 (15. September 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe ein paar Fragen zu dieser Soundkarte, hab diese mir jetz auch zugelegt da ich mit der onbord diverse probleme hatte.

1. ich hab mein 5.1 System richtig angeschlossen, bei Musik merkt man den bass kaum (könnte aber auch an dem System liegen da das nen wackel kontackt habe)  oder muss man da erst irdendwelche optionen machen ?

2. ich hab festgestellt das jetz mein soundmixer von win7 nicht mehr geht ... kann also einzene Programme nicht lauter oder leiser machen. gibts da was um das wieder funktionsfähig zu machen ?

danke für die schnellen Antworten .

Gruß nobody


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. September 2010)

> 1. ich hab mein 5.1 System richtig angeschlossen, bei Musik merkt man den bass kaum (könnte aber auch an dem System liegen da das nen wackel kontackt habe) oder muss man da erst irdendwelche optionen machen ?



Hast du Flexbass aktiviert und die Frequenz richtig eingestellt?


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2010)

Ich hab heute mal einen großen 4-Pin Stecker an die DX gelötet nachdem sie mal wieder eine unterbrochene Stromversorgung gemeldet hat.
Jetzt läufts perfekt, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.


----------



## nobody89 (18. September 2010)

Hallo 



> Hast du Flexbass aktiviert und die Frequenz richtig eingestellt?



Ja das hat die nötige ablösung gebracht  danke.

Nun fehlt mir aber noch ne Antwort auf meine 2te Frage. Aber nach Testen hab ich festgestellt das einige Programme gehen und andere nicht.
z.b.  für winamp konnt ich immer über den soundmixer ganz runter drehen und dann nochmal über winamp selber aber nun geht das nicht mehr, irgendwie wie hatte ichs geschaft das der soundmixer regler und winamp regler sich gleich bewegen aber das will ich auch nicht ... die regler sollen ja unabhängig von dem programm bewegt werden oder so  bei spielen gehts auch nur nimmer bei winamp weder beim win media player 

nobody


----------



## Chrismettal (26. September 2010)

Hey, hab die Xonar schon etwas länger und kam jetzt endlich mal auf die idee das Frontpanel an die Xonar anzuschliessen, klappt auch ganz gut, allerdings bin ich es von meiner onboard realtek gewohnt, das wenn ich kopfhörer an den front anschluss anschliesse, das automatisch von den Boxen auf die kopfhörer umgeschaltet wird, bei der Xonar muss ich das manuell umstellen

Kann ich das irgendwie automatisieren das der treiber erkennt wenn ich kopfhörer anschliesse ? danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. September 2010)

Nein, geht nicht. Auch keine Ahnung warum wars von meiner onboard auch so gewohn das egal was ich rein gestöpselt habe sofort ne Meldung kam. Ich finds auch ein bischen nervent aber was solls der Klang entschädigt für so kleine unannehmlichkeiten.


----------



## Chrismettal (26. September 2010)

Okey danke 
dann muss ich ja sogar DENKEN wenn ich nachts zocken will o.o


----------



## BxBender (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.

Ich bin durch den Testbericht in der PCGH auf die Ausus Xonar DX PCI-E aufmerksam geworden.

In meinem Rechner steckt noch eine alte Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS PCI.
In Hinblick auf moderne Mainboards und Betriebssysteme wollte ich zu Weihnachten gerne aufrüsten, da die neueren Soundkarten anscheinend ein ganzes Stück moderner sind.
Nun wollte ich mal kurz nachfragen, was ihr davon haltet?

Nachfolgend ein paar mehr Infos:

Im Rechner steckt wie gesagt die Audigy 2 ZS.
Angeschlossen ist ein Teufel Conzept E 5.1 Soundsystem.
Den Sound finde ich so eigentlich ganz gut, nur bei Filmen DVD/Bluray habe ich doch schon mal das Problem, dass die Stimmen im Vergleich zum Rest der Umgebungsmusik in zahlreichen Situationen viel zu leise rüberkommen.
Im Windows Test ist aber alles gleich laut eingestellt und ich muss demnach extra fürn Film meist nachjustieren udn dann zurückstellen. Nervig. Ist das ne Surroundschwäche der Karte?
Der Bass ist auch viel zu dumpf und unklar.

Zum Spielen benutze ich das SpeedLink Medusa Gamer Dingens auch mit 5.1 Sound (per Y-Kabel).
Dort wäre klarer guter Raumklang und ein vernünftig vorgetragener Bass auch wünschenswert.

Wenn ich dem Testbreicht glauben schenken darf, würde mir die neue Karte da etwas mehr Leistung zeigen?

Im Moment ist es ja so, dass ich noch Treiber für die Karte habe.
Leider funzen ja die ganzen Programme und Tools unter Vista 64bit nicht mehr.
Daher würde mich jetzt höchstens eine Karte reizen, die relativ günstig ist, aber natürlich besser sein muss als das derzeitige Modell, bessere Treiber (auch für Win 7) hat, Low-Profile und PCI-E für Zukunftssicherheit beim Mainboardwechsel und bessere Durchlüftung im PC.

Was bedeutet eigentlich Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect?
Letzeres kann die Karte ja nicht. Ist das schlimm?
Ich will nur Filme am PC mit meinem Teufel Conzept E 5.1 schauen können.
Da höre ich immer von AC3 und DTS Sound.
Hat da irgendwas miteinander zu tun?
Hab da überhaupt keine Ahnung von.

Kann mir da jetzt jemand eine Empfehlung zu aussprechen, oder was würdet ihr als Alternative sehen?
Oder reicht die Audigy 2 für mein Soundsystem völlig aus und man erkennt den qualitativen Unterschied wirklich nur bei höherwertigeren Soundwiedergabegeräten?

Wäre für eine Expertenmeinung echt dankbar.
Auch wenn eine neue Karte vielleicht nur 60 Euro kostet, will man ja auch entsprechend etwas geboten bekommen, nicht wahr?
Vielen lieben Dank im Vorraus.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## BigBubby (6. Oktober 2010)

Etwas dumpfer und ungenauer bass kann auch am Soundsystem liegen. Da sind die Teufel "bekannt" für.

Ist das Teufelsystem mit Klinke/Chinch angeschlossen oder per optischen/digitalen eingang? wenn ersteres ist DDL, DTSC, DTS und AC3 vollkommen egal. Das ist nur bei digitaler Soundübertragung interessant.

Ob du Vorteile durch die Xonar kriegst, außer neuere Treiber, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Da muss jemand was zu sagen, der beide Karten kennt.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2010)

Gegenüber der Audigy kann man auf jeden Fall eine detailliertere Wiedergabe erreichen.
Ich bin damals mit meinem Concept E auf eine Prodigy 7.1 gewechselt und habe das durchaus gehört. Im Bass tat sich da noch eher weniger, aber die Höhen wurden spürbar klarer.

Da die DX eine ähnliche Charakteristik hat würde ich damit auch ähnlich Ergebnisse erwarten.

Wie weiter oben erwähnt kann ich allerdings jedem mit einer DX nur dazu raten möglichst schnell den Floppystecker auf Molex um zu löten(einafch einen S-ATA Adapter zerteilen und die Leitungen an die entsprechenden Pfosten am Floppystecker löten.), der kann wirklich nerven.


----------



## BxBender (6. Oktober 2010)

Kann das Teufel Concept E überhaupt digital empfangen?
Ich sehe da nichts auf der Rückseite.
Also bei mir sind die normalen großen roten und weißen Stecker angestöpselt, also alles analog (Chinch?).
Die gehen dann zur Soundkarte und werden über ein Y-Kabel zusammen mit meinem 5.1 headset von Speedlink in die kleinen Löcher gestöpselt.
Das Y-kabel ist also gleichzeitig ein Adapter von Chinch(?) auf Klinke (?). 
Für mich ist das alles Neuland, da denke ich noch in Farben und Formen, so wie eine Frau. ^^
Der optische bzw. digitale (?) Ausgang von der Audigy 2 ZS Soundkarte wurde noch nie benutzt.
Könnte man den irgendwie direkt mit dem Soundsystem nutzen?
Ich dachte das sei spezielles Spielzeug für Musikfetischisten mit dicken Musikanlagen im Wert von 4stelligen Beträgen.
Meine Anlage hier steht alleine für sich und hat damals inkl. Plattenspieler 600 Mark gekostet. Ist wohl schon 20 Jahre alt und jeder 20 Euro Walkman macht bessere Musik. ^^
Ich mache also alles nur noch über den PC.

EDIT:
Holla, ein zwischenpost.
Ok, also danke für die Info.
Wenn die Höhen zumindest leicht hörbar klarer werden, bringt das sicher schon was.
Kann da wer noch was zu der Raumdarstellung sagen, im PCGH-Test wurden ja kürzlich diverse Karten verglichen. Ist da ein Unterschied wahrnehmbar?
Zusammen mit ordentlichen Treibern und Einstellmöglichkeiten wäre das dann ja wohl schon ein guter Kaufgrund.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2010)

Nur die neuen Concept E(300 etc.) können auch digital angeschlossen werden(wobei schon eine DX ein besseres Signal liefert als der Decoder dieser Systeme). 
Das klassische Concept E ist ein reines Analogsystem.


----------



## BxBender (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja, hab ich mir fast gedacht. Ist ja auch nur das Einstiegssystem für ca. 200 Euro gewesen. Wobei ich das als Schnäppchen + die günstige Audigy 2 ZS gekauft habe, um mal endlich guten Klang in Filmen und Spielen (EAX) zu haben.
Doch seitdem Vista raus ist und EAX quasi verschwindet und die Treiber + Programme kaum oder gar nicht mehr richtig funzen udn nun dieser Testbericht rauskam, kommt man doch irgendwie wieder in Kauflaune.
Nur mus ses sich auch lohnen und dann die richtige Karte zu einem guten Preis sein, die auch zum Rest der hardware passt.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2010)

Von der Grundabstimmung her könnte dir eventuell eine Auzentech Karte besser gefallen. Die gehen etwas(!) mehr in Richtung Rumms für Spiele und Filme als möglichst transparente (Musik)-Wiedergabe wie sie Asus versucht zu erreichen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Oktober 2010)

> Nur die neuen Concept E(300 etc.) können auch digital angeschlossen werden



Nein, nur wenn man sie über eine Teufel Decoderstation anschließt. Das kann man aber auch mit dem alten CEMPE machen. Ansonsten haben die aktuellen Concept E's auch nur analoge Anschlüsse.


----------



## BxBender (7. Oktober 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Von der Grundabstimmung her könnte dir eventuell eine Auzentech Karte besser gefallen. Die gehen etwas(!) mehr in Richtung Rumms für Spiele und Filme als möglichst transparente (Musik)-Wiedergabe wie sie Asus versucht zu erreichen.


 
Danke für die Info, aber gibt es davon überhaupt ne PCI-E Karte in bezahlbaren regionen? Bei Geizhals bin ich ja gleich 100 Euro los.
Dann lieber die Asus Karte für 60 Euro inkl. Versand. Das ist so mein maximales Budget denke ich.
Wenn die Karte insegsamt hörbar zumindet etwas besser als die alte Audigy 2 ist, dann wirds wohl reichen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2010)

Solang du auf PCI-E bestehst gibt es da nichts passendes, da hast du schon recht.


----------



## BxBender (9. Oktober 2010)

Ansonsten würde ich ggf. die Spartipps aus dem Test im Heft näher anschauen, aber PCI ist doch eine Sackgasse auf Dauer.
Die Karte soll ja meiner Hoffnung nach mindestens 5 Jahre lang halten.
Wer weiß, ob es in 2 Jahren noch Boards mit überhaupt einem Steckplatz geben wird.


----------



## Bumbaclot (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habe soeben mit Interesse den Test gelesen , da ich mich mehr oder weniger für diese Karte schon entschieden habe 

Nur wirft sich mir gerade aber eine Frage auf: 
Hat jemand diese Karte auf einem Asus P5Q-E im ersten PCIe x1 Slot verbaut?

Kann leider nichts zur länge der Karte finden. 
Möchte gerne verhindern, das ich mir die Karte kaufe und ich diese dann nicht einbauen kann, weil der Ram stört.
Der zweite PCIe x1 Slot wird von der Graka verdeckt und ist daher unbrauchbar.

Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Oktober 2010)

Habs auf dem Port. Passt.


----------



## Bumbaclot (16. Oktober 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Habs auf dem Port. Passt.



Super, ich Danke Dir!


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine frage zu der asus xonar DX

ich habe mir überlegt, vllt auch ein upgrade zu machen

Verwende zuhause aber das edifier s530D also ein 2.1 system welches ich mit einem lichtleiterkabel an dem RIIIE angeschlossen habe?

macht es sinn sich diese soundkarte zu kaufen? 
hört man eine deutliche verbesserung des sounds?
oder gibt es andere empfehlungen?


----------



## TAZ (18. Oktober 2010)

Bei digitaler Übertragung (also per Toslink<->optisches Digitalkabel) hat die Soka keinen Einfluss, da sie das Signal nur durchreicht. Dekodiert wird es dann in deinem Soundsystem.

Wenn du es aber analog anschliessen würdest, könntest du eine Verbesserung hören.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Oktober 2010)

Steht doch alles im How-to!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Oktober 2010)

Und wurde auch so schon zig mal beantwortet die Frage, ein wenig Suchen würde die Antwort viel schneller bringen:

Bei digitaler Verbindung (optisches Kabel) bringt eine Soundkarte klanglich nichts da sie das Signal nur durchschleift.


----------



## Chrismettal (3. November 2010)

Ich habe eine frage wegen der ich keinen extre Thread aufmachen will..

seid ich die DX hab , passiert es bei mir so 3 mal in der woche das ich irgendwann nurnoch links , center und subwoofer ton hab, also die beiden rechten boxen sind aufeinmal weg.. bei onboard soundkarte passiert das nicht, also kann ich einen defekt am receiver eigentlich ausschliessen.
nach pc neustart funktioniert weider alles perfekt..

das ist bisher noch nie passiert mittendrin beim sound abspielen zb beim zocken oder musik hören sondern immer zb bei icq wenn ne zeit lang garkein sound kam und dann wieder das "ohoh" von icq nur links und ab da auch alles andere nurnoch links

also rechts kommt ton, aber SEHR SEHR LEISE

weiss jmd wodran das liegen könnte ?? 
thx


----------



## BigBubby (4. November 2010)

eeventuell defekte karte. mal asus support ne mail schreiben. wenn die sagen zum händler austauschen, dann das machen.


----------



## Chrismettal (4. November 2010)

Okey, thx


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2010)

Klingt für mich wie ein typischer Fall von lockerem Stecker an der Stromversorgung.


----------



## Chrismettal (4. November 2010)

das währe um einiges einfacher  sobald ich gleich zeit finde den pc auszumachen () werde ichg den stecker überprüfen ^^ thx


----------



## sh00t23 (7. November 2010)

Guter Testbericht 
Habe per Sufu nicht wirklich was gefunden
Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen der DX und der D1?


----------



## GW-Player (7. November 2010)

sh00t23 schrieb:


> Guter Testbericht
> Habe per Sufu nicht wirklich was gefunden
> Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen der DX und der D1?


D1 = PCI
DX = PCIe

Die DX braucht um per PCIe zu kommenzieren einen Brückenchip und dieser braucht eine zusätzliche Stromversorgung. Diese holt sich die Karte über einen Molex-Stecker.


----------



## sh00t23 (7. November 2010)

Okay, dankeschön
Aber Vorteile hat die DX keine spürbaren oder?


----------



## GW-Player (7. November 2010)

sh00t23 schrieb:


> Okay, dankeschön
> Aber Vorteile hat die DX keine spürbaren oder?


D1 und DX sind bis auf die oben genannten Unterschiede gleich. Also hast du garkeine Unterschiede im Klang.


----------



## Mirart (8. November 2010)

Klasse, danke, ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidng zwischen dem DX, dem D2X und dem neuen X-Fi.

Könntest du vielleicht noch testen, wie sich die Karte bei klassischer Musik schlägt? (Beispiel)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. November 2010)

Für Klassik sind die Xonars auf jeden Fall besser geeignet als die Creative X-Fis, denn die haben eine eher spaßige Abstimmung, vor allem im Bassbereich. Die Xonars sind da doch ein gutes Stück neutraler.


----------



## Mirart (8. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Für Klassik sind die Xonars auf jeden Fall besser geeignet als die Creative X-Fis, denn die haben eine eher spaßige Abstimmung, vor allem im Bassbereich. Die Xonars sind da doch ein gutes Stück neutraler.



Gut, danke, dann bleiben noch der DX und der STX (klick).


----------



## GW-Player (8. November 2010)

Mirart schrieb:


> Gut, danke, dann bleiben noch der DX und der STX (klick).


Den besseren Klang bietet natürlich die ST(X). Musst du halt wissen, was dir der bessere Klang wert ist.


----------



## BigBubby (9. November 2010)

Mirart schrieb:


> Gut, danke, dann bleiben noch der DX und der STX (klick).



Hast du ein Boxensystem, welches mehr als 1000€ gekostet hat (2.0)? oder mehr als 2000€ (->5.1)? dann kannst du überlegen die "größeren" varianten zu kaufen. ansonsten reichen die kleinen völlig aus.


----------



## Blutstoff (9. November 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Hast du ein Boxensystem, welches mehr als 1000€ gekostet hat (2.0)? oder mehr als 2000€ (->5.1)? dann kannst du überlegen die "größeren" varianten zu kaufen. ansonsten reichen die kleinen völlig aus.


 
Zum einen handelt es sich bei der STX um eine reine Stereokarte, zum anderen ist sie gerade für hochwertige Kopfhörer interessant, da sie einen Kopfhörerverstärker mitbringt. Da ist die Frage nach der STX durchaus legitim.


----------



## BigBubby (9. November 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Zum einen handelt es sich bei der STX um eine reine Stereokarte, zum anderen ist sie gerade für hochwertige Kopfhörer interessant, da sie einen Kopfhörerverstärker mitbringt. Da ist die Frage nach der STX durchaus legitim.



ok der Kopfhörerverstärker ist interessant. (Das mit dem Stereo erübrigt nur die hälfte meiner Frage  )


----------



## Mirart (9. November 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Hast du ein Boxensystem, welches mehr als 1000€ gekostet hat (2.0)? oder mehr als 2000€ (->5.1)? dann kannst du überlegen die "größeren" varianten zu kaufen. ansonsten reichen die kleinen völlig aus.



Weder noch, ich habe den Grundig Vision 9 32" 9970, dessen Lautsprecher hier und da mal für einen Film und noch seltener für Spiele benutzt wird.



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Zum einen handelt es sich bei der STX um eine reine Stereokarte, zum anderen ist sie gerade für hochwertige Kopfhörer interessant, da sie einen Kopfhörerverstärker mitbringt. Da ist die Frage nach der STX durchaus legitim.



So sieht es aus (soweit ich es mitbekommen habe ).



BigBubby schrieb:


> ok der Kopfhörerverstärker ist interessant. (Das mit dem Stereo erübrigt nur die hälfte meiner Frage  )



Das sind voraussichtlich meine Kopfhörer. Welche Karte würdest du nehmen?


----------



## Blutstoff (9. November 2010)

Mirart schrieb:


> Das sind voraussichtlich meine Kopfhörer. Welche Karte würdest du nehmen?


 
Evtl. wäre dieser noch was für dich. http://www.google.de/products?hl=de...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCoQrQQwAA


----------



## Holyhawk (9. November 2010)

Hallo, 

erstmal einmal dankeschön für den ausführlichen und tollen Test. Ich habe wohl schon mitbekommen das ne Xonar Essence ST(X) den "besten" Sound bietet, jedoch "nur" Stereo. Da ich aber auch Filme schauen möchte über den PC mit meiner 5.1 Anlage ist eine D1/DX natürlich die richtige Wahl.

Die D1/DX sieht ja schon toll aus aber wo ist der Unterschied zur D2/D2X? Die kostet immerhin doppelt so viel und ist warscheinlich der Nachfolger der D1/DX? Aber wo genau ist da der Unterschied? Also was ist besser?


----------



## Blutstoff (9. November 2010)

Einfach mal suchen. Eine Antwort findest du z.B. hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...itales-7-1-mit-sehr-guter-klangqualitaet.html


----------



## Mirart (9. November 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Evtl. wäre dieser noch was für dich. BEYERDYNAMIC DT-770 Pro 250 - Google Produktsuche



Danke, den habe ich probegehört, ich finde ihn nicht besonders...
Dazu muss man wissen, dass ich fast nur Klassik höre.


----------



## Fantom (16. November 2010)

Mirart schrieb:


> Danke, den habe ich probegehört, ich finde ihn nicht besonders...
> Dazu muss man wissen, dass ich fast nur Klassik höre.




ich würde den hier nehmen Alessandro High-End Products: Music Series Headphones für 99dollar mit paypal bezahlen und hoffen das der zoll es nicht in die finger kriegt sonst ist die MwST fällig


----------



## Homie91 (25. November 2010)

Mal eine Frage... Lohnt sich eine ASUS Xonar DX (vom Klang her) für meinen Multimedia PC?

Genutzt wird es zum Musik hören,Filme gucken und Fern gucken.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. November 2010)

Das kommt nicht auf den PC an, sondern auf die Lautsprecher die du daran betreiben willst.


----------



## Homie91 (25. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das kommt nicht auf den PC an, sondern auf die Lautsprecher die du daran betreiben willst.



Ja ok stimmt. Ist ein Logitech Z-5500 Soundsystem.


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2010)

Hat das nicht einen eigenen dekoder? Wenn du also digital rüberspielst, dann nein. Genau so wenig wie jede andere Karte.


----------



## Homie91 (28. November 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Hat das nicht einen eigenen dekoder? Wenn du also digital rüberspielst, dann nein. Genau so wenig wie jede andere Karte.



Habe aber schon ein paar Kommentare gelesen das es mit einem Z-5500 doch ein deutlich besserer Klang sein soll.


----------



## BigBubby (28. November 2010)

Wenn das Z-5500 einen eigenen Dekoder hat, der digital gespeist wird, kann das gar nicht sein. Wenn er analog befeuert wird, dann ist das natürlich möglich.


----------



## Homie91 (28. November 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Hat das nicht einen eigenen dekoder? Wenn du also digital rüberspielst, dann nein. Genau so wenig wie jede andere Karte.



Hm jo habe es über die 3 Analogen Kabel angeschlossen...


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2010)

Die Boxen dürften eigentlich auch einen optischen Eingang haben. Wenn du den statt der analogen Kabel benutzt bist du klanglich von der Soundkarte unabhängig.

Allerdings hab ich schon Tests gelesen in denen dem analogen Anschluss an einer guten Soundkarte ein besserer Klang attestiert wurde als dem internen Wandler von Logitech(erster Auzentech Test bei guru3d).

Ich würde es einfach mal Testen. Unter anderem für einen kurzen Versuch gibt es im Versand ja das Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Homie91 (28. November 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Boxen dürften eigentlich auch einen optischen Eingang haben. Wenn du den statt der analogen Kabel benutzt bist du klanglich von der Soundkarte unabhängig.
> 
> Allerdings hab ich schon Tests gelesen in denen dem analogen Anschluss an einer guten Soundkarte ein besserer Klang attestiert wurde als dem internen Wandler von Logitech(erster Auzentech Test bei guru3d).
> 
> Ich würde es einfach mal Testen. Unter anderem für einen kurzen Versuch gibt es im Versand ja das Rückgaberecht.



Jop am optischen Eingang hab ich aber meinen LCD dran angeschlossen


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2010)

Dann nimmste einfach den Coaxialen


----------



## Mitchpuken (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da meinen neuen Mitbewohnern und den anderen Mietern in der Wohnung neben uns meine Anlage zu Laut ist, am Wochenende ist es egal, suche ich gute Kopfhörer + extra Mikro oder ein gutes Headset. Benötige es für Gaming. Musik wirklich nur nebenbei oder bei LANs. Für Filme werde ich es wohl nicht brauchen.
Da meine Auswahl auch das Beyerdynamic DT 770 beinhaltet und ich gelesen, aber nicht verstanden habe, was es mit den unterschiedlichen Ohm-Versionen in Verbindung mit Asus Xonar-Soundkarten auf sich hat, wollte ich hier nochmal genau nachfragen, bevor ich einen eigenen Thread aufmachen sollte, um dort evtl meine Auswahl zu beschränken.
Mit der neuen Soundkarte möchte ich Coaxial in den AVR, da Toslink schon vom TV verwendet wird.

Wichtig in dem Thread hier ist für mich erstmal das Unterstrichene.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du per Coaxial (Digital) das an einen AVR packst und von da aus die Kopfhörer angeschlossen werden, ist es egal. Da muss dein AVR damit klar kommen.


----------



## Mitchpuken (8. Dezember 2010)

Auch nicht verkehrt das zu wissen. Werde gleich mal in das Handbuch schauen. Aber soll schon in den PC rein.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Dezember 2010)

Die Xonar oder die Kopfhörer?


----------



## Mitchpuken (8. Dezember 2010)

Die Xonar sowieso  Die Kopfhörer auch am PC. In den Ferien kommt der PC mit nach Hause und eben LANs.
So als Nebenfrage: Wenn der AVR die Ohm vom Kopfhörer nimmt, dann brauch ich eigentlich keine Soundkarte, weil der Sound coaxial aus dem PC in den AVR kommt, weil der AVR das selber verarbeitet? Dann wäre der Sound ja schon sehr gut. Willst du evtl darauf hinaus?

Habe einfach jede Zeile in der Ohm vorkommt genommen. Im Handbuch vom AVR steht bei den technischen Daten:

Verstärkerteil:

Ausgangsleistung Stero,DIN, 8 Ohm, 40~20.000Hz 2x60watt
Eingang CD, TAPE, VCR (für Vollsteuerung) 200mV an 47kOhm
Aufnahme-Ausgang 200mV an 2,2lOhm
Vorverstärker-Ausgänge (Center, Rear, Subwoofer) 1000mV an 1kOhm

Audio-Digital-Bereich:

Eingangspegel koaxial 75Ohm 0,5 Volt pp


----------



## BigBubby (8. Dezember 2010)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Die Xonar sowieso  Die Kopfhörer auch am PC. In den Ferien kommt der PC mit nach Hause und eben LANs.
> So als Nebenfrage: Wenn der AVR die Ohm vom Kopfhörer nimmt, dann brauch ich eigentlich keine Soundkarte, weil der Sound coaxial aus dem PC in den AVR kommt, weil der AVR das selber verarbeitet? Dann wäre der Sound ja schon sehr gut. Willst du evtl darauf hinaus?


Jub. Das war mein erster Gedanke, aber auch gleichzeitig, dass es der Soundkarte auch egal wäre (Brauchst du ja z.B. trotzdem, wenn du keinen coaxausgang hast.) wie der Kopfhörer ist, sondern halt sache des verstärkers. 





> Habe einfach jede Zeile in der Ohm vorkommt genommen. Im Handbuch vom AVR steht bei den technischen Daten:
> 
> Verstärkerteil:
> 
> ...


Puhh da warte mal auf antwort von einen der Kenner. Ich weiß nicht welches das richtige ist. Schreib am besten auch mal den genauen Namen des verstärkeres, das könnte denen helfen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Dezember 2010)

Es kommt sehr auf die Güte des AVR an ob er mit der 250Ohm-Variante zurecht kommt. Im Zweifelsfall reicht fürs Gaming aber durchaus auch die 80Ohm-Version und die funktioniert dann sicher sowohl an der Xonar als auch am AVR.
Der Unterschied zwischen 80Ohm und 250Ohm ist der, dass die 250Ohm-Version etwas besser klingt. Dafür braucht sie aber aufgrund der höheren Impedanz einen stärkeren Pegel an der KH-Buchse.


----------



## Mitchpuken (9. Dezember 2010)

Der Receiver ist ein Sherwood RVD-6095RDS. Geschätzte 10 Jahre.

Hab mich heut vormittag, soweit es die Zeit zulies, versucht noch ein wenig schlau zu machen, aber a_fire_inside_1988 trifft es genau, was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist. Um genauer auf den Dt 770 einzugehen, den gibt es ja in der Edition, als Pro und als Mm mit jeweils unterschiedlichem Ohm. Soweit ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen habe, brauche dazu eine passende Xonar wegen dem benötigte stärkeren Pegel, weil das aber nicht alle können und ich eben auch die anderen passenden Anschlüsse brauche, tue ich mich damit sehr schwer durch zu blicken.

Preislich wäre jetzt bei der Provariante kein einziger Cent Unterschied, dann würde ich natürlich den besser klingenden nehmen^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Dezember 2010)

Am Sherwood sollte die 250Ohm-Variante kein Problem sein. An der Xonar DX sollte sie grundsätzlich auch gehen, aber besonders Laut wirst du sie da nicht bekommen. Da wäre eine Xonar Essence STX die bessere Wahl, die holt dann auch klanglich nochmal ein bisschen mehr aus dem DT770 raus als die Xonar DX.


----------



## Mitchpuken (9. Dezember 2010)

Bei der 250Ohm Version reicht die Xonar D2X nicht aus? Die STX wär dann schon teurer als den DT 770 und dann mit Mikro über 300.-

Wenn 250Ohm an der DX nicht besonders laut sind (schwer zu sagen, laute Musik höre ich damit ja nicht, Vorrang hat Gaming), dann passen also die 80Ohm und die DX genau so zusammen, wie 250Ohm und die STX?

Weisst du noch den Unterschied zwischen den DT 700 Modellen, die Ohm mal außer Acht gelassen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Dezember 2010)

> Weisst du noch den Unterschied zwischen den DT 700 Modellen, die Ohm mal außer Acht gelassen.



Einen anderen Unterschied gibts da nicht.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle die 80Ohm-Variante mir einer Xonar DX nehmen. Der klangliche Unterschied zwischen der 80Ohm und der 250Ohm Version ist eher marginal, und wenn man klanglich noch nix besseres gewohnt ist, wird man den Unterschied kaum bemerken.


----------



## iceman650 (9. Dezember 2010)

Nein, zwischen den Versionen der DT770er gibt es klare unterschiede.
Der "normale" ist zum Musikhören, der Pro zum Monitoring und der M für Drummer bzw. digitale Musikinstrumente AFAIK.

"normaler" DT770: Beyerdynamic DT-770 Edition 2005
DT770M: Beyerdynamic DT 770 M Monitor-Kopfhörer
DT770 Pro: Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO Studio Studio-Kopfhörer

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ok, an die Pro und M Versionen hab ich dabei jetzt nicht gedacht ^^ da hast du natürlich recht, die haben noch ein paar mehr Unterschiede außer der Impedanz.


----------



## Mitchpuken (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich bleibe dann zum Zocken beim DT 770 Pro 80Ohm? (inkl der Xonar DX).


----------



## iceman650 (10. Dezember 2010)

Verkehrt ist der sicher nicht, aber würde ich mich trotzdem nochmal nach dem gleichteuren DT660 und den Alternativen von AKG umschauen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Mitchpuken (10. Dezember 2010)

DT 660? Wenn der gleichteuer ist, was macht der anders als der DT 770. 

Auf die Schnelle habe ich von AKG den K 601 und den K 272 HD gefunden. Evtl andere? Vorteil bei AKG wäre, dass ich davon quasi um die Ecke kaufen kann. Beyerdynamic müsst ich ausm Internet ordern. [Edit]: der 601 liest sich schon ganz gut. [/Edit]

PS: Sollte ich doch ein eigenes Thema aufmachen, geht hier eigentlich um die Xonar und nicht welche Kopfhörer ich nehmen soll Oo


----------



## iceman650 (10. Dezember 2010)

Der ist nicht gleichteuer wie der DT770, der kostet nämlich mehr. 
Der DT770 Pro ist so teuer wie der DT770. Und klanglich ist der Unterschied wohl, dass der DT770 Pro etwas basslastiger aufgezogen ist wie der DT660, weswegen der DT660 mir zum Beispiel besser gefallen hat. Du kannst dir ja bei Amazon die Beyers ordern und die beiden zum Probehören mitnehmen und die gegen die AKGs antreten lassen.
Und ja, ein eigenes Thema wäre nicht verkehrt. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Mitchpuken (10. Dezember 2010)

Gut, denke auch wird besser sein; ein letztes mal noch hier für ein Dankeschön. Soundkarte wirds ja vorerst die DX bleiben


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Dezember 2010)

Den K601 solltest du vorher unbedingt probehören. Nach allem was ich über den Kopfhörer erfahren habe soll er wohl sehr bassarm sein.


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. Dezember 2010)

Hat die DX eigentlich einen KHV oder nur die Esssence STX?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2010)

Den bekommst du nur bei ST(X) und Xense.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Dezember 2010)

Und Xonar DG


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. Dezember 2010)

diese kleine nicht mal 30euro karte hat einen, dann aber erst wieder welche um 150euro? im ernst jetzt?


----------



## BigBubby (11. Dezember 2010)

Xonar DG lese ich gerade zum ersten mal. was kann die so? Scheint ja mal kokurrenz zu den billigen x-fi zu sein. Die DX ist auch schon sehr günstig, besodners für die qualität, aber für die meisten noch zu teuer.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2010)

Die DG hat nicht wirklich eine dedizierte Verstärkerschaltung sondern kann einfach nur unterschiedlich viel Saft auf den Ausgang geben.
Nicht umsonst wir der stärkste Modus schon ab 65ohm empfohlen.


----------



## Xarife (20. Dezember 2010)

Hab auch ein ganz tolles Problem. PC ist seit gestern fertig.

Sys:
Asus RIIIE
Sennheiser pc 360


Hab Treiber etc. installiert und nichts. Vorne wie Hinten (sind doch normale Klinke-Anschlüsse oder?) kein Sound. Hab dann auf FP Kopfhörer umgestellt und es ging. Hinten jedoch weiterhin kein Sound. Und der Sound vom Front Panel ist so schlecht, da ist sogar der Onboard von meinem Laptop besser ist. Der Onboard vom PC ist auch besser als der Sound der DX, jedoch schlechter als der vom Laptop (müsste jedoch am Treiber liegen, hab noch keinen neuen installiert). Zudem ist bei dem Sound vom Front Panel über die Soundkarte auch noch ein Rauschen zu hören. Mich regt das alles ziemlich auf, weil da freut man sich auf guten Sound und dann so ein Dreck. Hat wer ne Ahnung was ist tun kann?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Dezember 2010)

Wie hast du denn den Treiber eingestellt? Das es am Front-Panel rauscht ist nix neues und bei jeder Soundkarte so, weil die Verbindung von der Soundkarte zum Frontpanel durch das ganze Gehäuse verläuft und dort jede Menge Störstrahlung aufnimmt, quasi wie eine Antenne.


----------



## Xarife (20. Dezember 2010)

Einstellungen hab ich so belassen.
Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich mir nen HS für 150€ und ne Soundkarte für 60€ hole und dann beides rauscht?!
Das HS hinten anschließen geht nicht oder?


----------



## Xarife (20. Dezember 2010)

Anscheinend muss ich mich doch damit abfinden. Haben gerade übrigens den Punkt Effekt gefunden und doch, der Sound ist nice.
Jetzt aber zum Frontpanel, es gibt so sicherlich eine HD Audio Verlägerung mit sehr guter Abschirmung, hat da nicht jemand einen Link?

Glaub ihr, dass es damit besser gehen könnte?
http://www.pixmania-pro.de/de/de/05...ak-ex-audi-40-interne-verlangerung-40-cm.html

Alu schirmt ja nicht ab, wie wärs mit Blattgold? 

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Ferrite_clamp-on.jpg&filetimestamp=20081101003548

Wäre das auch möglich?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Dezember 2010)

Das ist nur eine Verlängerung. Ich kenne kein FP-Kabel welches geschirmt ist. Du kannst das Headset aber problemlos an den Buchsen hinten benutzen.


----------



## Xarife (20. Dezember 2010)

Und was ist mit der Idee mit dem Feritt Kern?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Dezember 2010)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen ob das funktioniert, probier es einfach mal.


----------



## Poshi (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ein paar Probleme mit meiner Asus Xonar DX.
Ich hab die Karte jetzt schon 2 Tage.
Und immer wenn ich zb. ein Spiel Starte schalten die Lautsprecher um.
Dh. wenn ich zum Beispiel GTA San Andreas starte, geht auf einmal der Center an und die restlichen Lautsprecher sind Stumm. Wenn ich es noch mal Starte, sind zb. nur die Hinteren Lautsprecher an.
Ich hab das Teufel Concept E 300.
Neusten Treiber sind drauf.
Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen.

LG


----------



## Chrismettal (12. Januar 2011)

im treiber hast du eingestellt auf 6 kanäle  und 5.1 ?


----------



## Poshi (12. Januar 2011)

Okay Problem gelöst ^^

Hab da dann noch ne Frage.
Wie kann ich bei 2 Kanälen und 5.1 Einstellung machen dass nur aus den beiden Front Lautsprechern der Sound kommt ?
Wenn ich Dolby Pro Logic IIx anmache und den Regler so einstelle dass nur Vorne Sound kommt, dann verringert sich der Bass aus dem Subwoofer.


----------



## BigBubby (12. Januar 2011)

Wenn du 2 Kanäle Quelle hast und es nur aus den frontlautsprechern kommen soll, dann musst du ausgabe auf 2 kanäle stellen. Soll er es auf alle 5.1 hochrechnen, dann 5.1 usw


----------



## Poshi (13. Januar 2011)

Schau mal.
So ist alles im Moment eingestellt.
http://www.abload.de/img/18y4d.png

Wenn ich "Analog aus" auf 2 Lautsprecher stelle, werden nur die Front Lautsprecher betrieben und der Subwoofer bleibt aus.

Also wie stell ich ein dass nur der Subwoofer und die Frontlautsprecher ton ausgeben ?


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Januar 2011)

bei "Audiokanal" auf 6 stellen, zumindest bei mir steht es bei meiner 5.1 anlage so und stereoquellen kommen auch nur stereo raus 
EDIT: ich mein natürlich stereo mit sub ^^ noch FLEXBASS anschalten und auf so 80hz stellen 
EDIT2: ich bin zu schnell.. ich habe alle meine boxen auf KLEIN geschaltet bei flexbass weil die allesamt xschwachen bass haben, dann übernimmt der sub den bass, wenn die auf GROSS stehen lässt der subwoofer die nur machen, also wenn bass zu schwach ist stell die boxen auf klein zum test


----------



## Blutstoff (13. Januar 2011)

Richtig, Flexbass nicht vergessen. Aber 80 Hz reichen beim CE300 nicht (Frequenzloch). 125-150 Hz sollte eingestellt sein.


----------



## Poshi (13. Januar 2011)

FlexBass ist an alles auf klein und auf 150 Hz gestellt.
Wenn ich aber auf 6 Kanäle stelle, dann ist der Bass verringert...


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Januar 2011)

hmm.. ich hab auf 80hz und ich habe kein frequenzloch, aber das du sogar bei 150hz noch zu wenig bass hast.. dreh mal im Mixer den subwoofer was hoch, ich habe den auch auf maximum dafür aber den subwoofer selber nur auf halb eingestellt (akti, hat hinten nochmal nen lautstärkeregler)


----------



## Poshi (13. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ja nur wenig Bass wenn ich auf 6 Kanäle stelle. Bei 2 Kanälen ist alles in Ordnung.
So hab jetzt beim Mixer den Sub aufs Höchste gestellt und am Subwoofer ein bischen runter.
So kann ich es eigendlich lassen ^^
Und Danke an alle für die Hilfe.

LG


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Januar 2011)

Genau so hab ichs auch ^^
kein problem


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Januar 2011)

> hmm.. ich hab auf 80hz und ich habe kein frequenzloch,



Bei einem Teufel-System hast du da definitv ein riesiges Frequenzloch. Selbst wenn man Flexbass auf 150Hz einstellt fehlt im Bereich 100-1500Hz eine ganze Menge weil die Satelliten nicht so weit runter kommen und der Subwoofer kaum so weit hoch kommt.


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Januar 2011)

Okey, ich ahbe ja aber auch kein teufel set ^^ und meine boxen sind alles aber keine satelliten 
also bei mir ists auf 80 perfekt, aber das muss jeder bei sich selbstausloten


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Januar 2011)

Dann versteh ich nicht welchen Sinn deine Aussage hier hatte


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Januar 2011)

Ich wusste nicht was für ein system er hat und dachte mal wenn er ungefähr vergleichbar grosse lautsprecher hat wie ich könnte ich ihm unter umständen helfen ? ^^


----------



## BigBubby (13. Januar 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht was für ein system er hat und dachte mal wenn er ungefähr vergleichbar grosse lautsprecher hat wie ich könnte ich ihm unter umständen helfen ? ^^



Solche Tipps sind aber gefährlich. Wenn du ein "normales" PC Lautsprecher Set hast mit Subwoofer, dann liegt er meist über 100hz. 
80hz ist extrem niedrig.

Man sollte einfach allgemein sagen, dass er dran denken soll. Bei meinem S550 habe ich z.B. 135hz eingestellt. Da ist dann noch immer ein kleines Loch, aber tragbar...


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Januar 2011)

Okeyokey, dann revidiere ich meine aussage


----------



## Poshi (13. Januar 2011)

Was denn für Löcher ? ^^
Wie kann ich denn die Perfekte Hz Zahl herausfinden für mein CE 300 ?


----------



## TAZ (13. Januar 2011)

Naja perfekt gibt es nicht, du hast so oder so ein Frequenzloch bei diesen Systemen, das ist bauartbedingt, egal ob Teufel, Bose oder edifier drauf steht.

Stell es auf 120Hz, das ist noch tragbar.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte mein CE immer auf 150Hz stehen, aber es kommt auch auf den Raum an, probier ein bisschen rum wie es bei dir am besten klingt.


----------



## BigBubby (14. Januar 2011)

Wenn du wissen willst, was das Frequenzloch ist, such dir bei youtube oder so einfach mal einen frequenztest raus und du wirst merken, dass ganz unten erst nichts kommt, dann kommt was und dann kommt wieder ein part wo nichts kommt und dann kommen mitten/höhen...


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (18. Januar 2011)

super test!
hat mich dazu gebracht mir noch am selbentag die soundkarte zu zulegen.. und erkenne viele zeilen die du so gut beschrieben hast wieder!

DANKE


----------



## AnDCrySis (19. Januar 2011)

Moin!

habe mir den test ebenfalls durchgelesen und bin auch von der Soundkarte überzeugt. Unschlagbar in diesem Preissegment. Aber nun die Frage. SIe wurde ja größtenteils zum Musik hören empfohlen, wofür ich sie auch nutzen würde. Stimmt denn auch auch die Qualität wenn ich damit spielen will? Würde mir dazu noch ein 5.1 System von Teufel holen, wahrscheinich Concept E 200. Würde das zusammenpassen?

grüße Crysis


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Januar 2011)

Ja, die Karte ist genauso gut zum Spielen geeignet. Da kannst du ruhig zugreifen.


----------



## AnDCrySis (20. Januar 2011)

gut alles kla denn für den Preis ist sie wirklich unschlagbar


----------



## Poshi (26. Januar 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen für was der Movie Modus gut sein soll ?
Wenn ich ihn einschalte, schaltet sich FlexBass aus.
Sonst merk ich keinen großen unterschied.

LG


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Januar 2011)

Im Movie Modus wird Dolby ProLogic IIx und Dolby Virtual Speaker aktiviert, den brauchst du eigentlich nur bei Stereo-Lautsprechern und Kopfhörern.


----------



## picard47 (11. Februar 2011)

Ein bisschen in diese Richtung geht meine Frage auch. Ich habe mir diese Woche eine Xonar DX zugelegt und gestern Nacht schon mal kurz angetestet. Dabei sind mir sofort die Kanal / Ausgabe - Einstellungen "negativ" aufgefallen bzw. selbige verwirren mich.

Zum Thema Analoge Ausgabe ist eigentlich alles klar. Je nachdem, ob ich zum Beispiel mein analoges 5.1 System oder meine Kopfhörer angeschlossen habe, wähle ich hier die entsprechende Option, damit der Treiber die Kanäle richtig zuweist und eventuelles Upmixing etc. vernünftig durchführen bzw. mir überhaupt erst entsprechende Features anbieten kann. Soweit unterscheidet sich das auch nicht von bekannten Lösungen wie Creative oder Realtek.

Aber wie wird die Ausgabe durch die "Audio Channel" Option beeinflusst? Das englische Manual sagt dazu folgendes:


> Vista will deliver the audio channels to the audio driver according to this setting, no matter what the original audio content is or how many channels they have. Therefore you need to set this in accordance with your audio content before you play it.


1. Ist damit wirklich nur Vista gemeint? Wahrscheinlich nicht, denn in Win7x64 wird es mir ja auch angezeigt und ich nehme mal an, dass das Handbuch nur etwas älter ist.
2. Soll das heißen, ich muss bei jedem "Content", also mp3, 5.1 avi, DVD, Audio CD, Spiel etc. die Channels vorher anpassen? (das wäre schlecht)
3. Ich habe bei meinem Kurztest (es war wirklich nur ein Kurztest) zudem festgestellt, dass ich diese Einstellung sogar auf 6 Channels lassen muss, damit eine normale mp3 nur auf den beiden Frontkanälen ausgegeben wird. Stelle ich hingegen auf 2 Channels (wie ja laut Handbuch eigentlich gewollt), dann erhalte ich irgendeinen gemixten Raumklang aus alles Würfeln.

Also entweder diese Einstellung ist Murx oder ich verstehe das System dahinter nur noch nicht. Vielleicht kann einer seine Erfahrungen kund tun.

Der Rest passt soweit (SVN, Crossover etc.) und ist auch nichts neues, wenn man andere Audio Center gesehen hat.


----------



## Blutstoff (11. Februar 2011)

picard47 schrieb:


> Aber wie wird die Ausgabe durch die "Audio Channel" Option beeinflusst? Das englische Manual sagt dazu folgendes:



Unter Audio Channel stellst du die Kanalanzahl der Quelle ein.


----------



## picard47 (11. Februar 2011)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Unter Audio Channel stellst du die Kanalanzahl der Quelle ein.



Das habe ich ja bereits selbst geschrieben. Steht ja sinngemäß auch so im Handbuch. Aber seit wann muss ich händisch angeben, wieviele Kanäle die Quelle ausgibt? Also entweder es kommen beim Treiber 1,2 oder 6 Kanäle an oder eben nicht. Ich muss bei meinem DVD Player doch auch nicht einstellen, dass ich gerade eine DVD mit Dolby 2.0 eingelegt habe, sondern ihm nur sagen, was letztlich hinten dran hängt.

Zudem kommt dabei auch nichts Gescheites heraus. Nochmal ein konkretes Beispiel: Ich spiele eine ganz gewöhnliche mp3 (stereo) ab.

Konfiguration 1:
"Audiokanal" auf "6 Channels" (eigentlich falsch)
"Analog aus" auf "5.1 Lautsprecher"
"Flexbass" ein
Ergebnis: Ausgabe auf Front-Lautsprechern, Bass wird über Sub wiedergegeben --> korrekt

Konfiguration 2:
"Audiokanal" auf "2 Channels" (da ja stereo mp3)
"Analog aus" auf "5.1 Lautsprecher"
"Flexbass" ein
Ergebnis: Ausgabe auf allen Lautsprechern, Bass wird über Sub wiedergegeben --> falsch, denn niemand hat was von Upmixing gesagt

Wenn ich jetzt noch "Dolby Pro Logic IIx" einschalte, kommt noch einmal ein wiederum anderer Upmix heraus.


----------



## Blutstoff (11. Februar 2011)

Die Anzahl der Channels ist eigentlich nur wichtig, wenn du ein Stereosystem angeschlossen hast. Wenn du ein 5.1-System anschließt, lass es einfach auf 6 Channels eingestellt und alles ist gut. Dann werden Filme und Games in 5.1 (sofern möglich) ausgegeben und Musik in Stereo. Umstellen musst du dann auch nichts mehr. Ich gebe zu, das ist ein wenig verwirrend, macht jedoch Sinn.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Februar 2011)

Mal zur Klärung:

Mit Audiokanal stellst du ein, wie viele Kanäle die Quelle hat. Also bei Stereo stellst du auf 2, bei Surround-Signalen auf 6 Channels oder 8 Channels.
Bei "Analog Aus" stellst du ein, auf wie viele Lautsprecher das ganze ausgegeben werden soll.

Wenn du ein Stereo-Signal also in Stereo wiedergeben willst stellst du Audiokanal auf 2 und Analog aus auf "2 Lautsprecher". Damit wird jegliches Upmixing deaktiviert. Wenn du ein Lautsprechersystem mit extra Subwoofer, der über den Sub-Out betrieben werden soll, hast, must du noch Flexbass aktivieren.

Wenn du ein Stereo-Signal per Xear3D auf Surround upmixen willst stellst du Audiokanal auf 2 und "Analog Aus" auf "5.1 Lautsprecher". Flexbass wieder an wenn am Sub-Out ein Subwoofer angeschlossen ist.

Wenn du ein Surround-Signal per Xear3D auf Stereo runtermixen lassen willst wählst du bei Audiokanal "6 Kanäle" und bei "Analog Aus" stellst du "2 Lautsprecher" ein, Flexbass wie gehabt je nachdem ob ein Sub angeschlossen ist.

Wenn du ein Surround-Signal normal in Surround wiedergeben lassen willst wählst du bei Audiokanal "6 Kanäle" und bei "Analog Aus" stellst du "5.1 Lautsprecher" ein, Flexbass wieder wie gehabt.

DolbyProLogic IIx ist wieder ein anderer Upmixing-Algorithmus aus dem Heimkinobereich und setzt Xear3D außer kraft wenn es aktiviert wird.

7.1 Virtual Speaker Shifter erstellt ein virtuelles 7.1 Setup welches man bezüglich Lautsprecher-Positionierung und -Entfernung einstellen kann wie man es möchte, ist gan nützlich, wenn man seine Lautsprecher nicht ordentlich platzieren kann.

Das man so viel umstellen kann/muss ist in der Tat manchmal etwas umständlich, ermöglicht aber eine große Einsatzvielfalt. Man kann den Treiber sehr individuell einstellen.


----------



## Blutstoff (11. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Stereo-Signal also in Stereo wiedergeben willst stellst du Audiokanal auf 2 und Analog aus auf "2 Lautsprecher". Damit wird jegliches Upmixing deaktiviert. Wenn du ein Lautsprechersystem mit extra Subwoofer, der über den Sub-Out betrieben werden soll, hast, must du noch Flexbass aktivieren.



Das dürfte so nicht funktionieren, da er ein 5.1 System angeschlossen hat. Wenn er Analog aus auf 2 Lautsprecher umstellt, wird der Sub nicht mehr angesprochen, da dieser extra an der Soundkarte angeschlossen ist und der Kanal dann nicht mehr aktiv ist. Da bringt dann auch Flexbass nichts mehr.

Wie gesagt, Analog aus auf 5.1 Lautsprecher (mit Flexbass) stellen und Audiokanal auf 6 Channels lassen, egal ob die Quelle Stereo oder Surround unterstützt, es kommt immer das richtige an.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Februar 2011)

Hast recht, bei mir hatte das Teufel E300 in dem Fall die Bassumleitung selbst gemacht. Wenn man also ein 5.1-System ohne eigene Bassumleitung hat muss man es so einstellen wie du sagst.
Ist alles ein bisschen kompliziert, aber in der Praxis eigentlich garnicht so schlimm.


----------



## picard47 (12. Februar 2011)

Erstmal danke für euren Input. Das deckt sich so ziemlich mit meinen jüngsten Erfahrungen. Habe ein Teufel Concept E Magnum 5.1 und die besten Ergebnisse erhalte ich - wie Blutstoff schon sagte - wenn ich 6 Channels eingestellt lasse, unabhängig davon, ob ich gerade eine DD5.1 Spur oder eine normale mp3 höre.


----------



## Zero-11 (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab die Quelle bei mit Kopfhörern immer auf 8 Kanäle eingestellt da irgendwie ein Fehler drin ist, umso weniger Kanäle bei der Quelle eingestellt ist umso weniger Details hört man raus.


----------



## Freaxx (4. März 2011)

Hi,

ich habe vor mir die Asus Xonar DX demnächst zu kaufen, aber mir ist noch nicht ganz klar wie ich sie an mein Netzteil anschließe. Mein Netzteil ist ein Be-quiet Dark Power Pro und das einzige Kabel, das so aussieht als würde es auf Adapter von der Soundkarte passen (soweit ich das auf Bildern erkennen konnte) sind die Kabel für die Lüfter, bei denen 2 Anschlüsse vorzufinden sind: 1x normaler 3-Pol Lüfter Anschluss 1x 4Pol-Stecker(?)

Kann ich die Soundkarte an so einem "FAN"-Anschluss betreiben? und wenn es möglich ist, kann ich an einem Kabel, Lüfter + Soundkarte gleichzeitig betreiben?

Ich hänge mal noch ein Bild vom Kabelbaum an, ich hoffe man kann erkennen was für ein Kabel das ist. (4.Gruppe von unten)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. März 2011)

Nein, für den Lüfter-Anschluss ist das nicht gedacht, sondern für den Floppy-Anschluss. Das ist der letzte Stecker am zweiten Kabel von oben. Es gibt aber imho auch Adapter von HDD-Steckern auf Floppy.


----------



## Freaxx (4. März 2011)

Ah ok vielen Dank  den Stecker hab ich völlig übersehen


----------



## xFazen (5. März 2011)

Hey,

Erstmal: Guter Testbericht aus diesem Grund war der Kauf der Asus Xonar DX klar.
Ich benutze die Karte hauptsächlich für YouTube (Musik, Videos) und fürs Gaming. Ab und zu einen Film auf Kino.to aber das eher seltener.Am meisten Spiele ich Modern Warfare 2 dort gibt es kein 7.1 sondern nur 5.1.
Die Karte kann ja 7.1 Simulieren ist dann die Ortung mit 5.1 (im Spiel) schlechter als wenn ich nur Stereo benutze? (Ich hab ein Stereo Headset)
Also ich hab die Karte jetzt seit ungefähr 2Monaten (Weiß nicht mehr genau)

Nun hab ich aber eine Frage, bzw sind es mehrere.
Wie stelle ich:
- den Audiokanal ein? 8 Channels sind ja fürs Gaming. Aber wird dadurch mein Stereo Headset 7.1 oder so simuliert, und bei 2 Channels hab ich dann nur Stereo?
- Die Samplingfreuquenz bezieht sich ja immer auf das Spiel bzw. Musikstück. Das wäre ja meistens 48Khz soll ich es nur 48KHz machen oder höher?
- rechts unten das mit HF GX Gaming Musik usw ein, bzw was soll ich benutzen. Hab gehört bei Gaming wäre GX nicht schlecht aber stimmt das?

Das wars 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

MfG
xFazen


----------



## Bier (5. März 2011)

xFazen schrieb:


> Ich benutze die Karte hauptsächlich für YouTube (Musik, Videos) und fürs Gaming. Ab und zu einen Film auf Kino.to aber das eher seltener.


 
Du holst dir für Musik von Youtube ne Soundkarte?
Versuchs mal mit CD's oder so, dann bringt die Karte auch was


----------



## xFazen (5. März 2011)

Hey,

Danke erstmal 
Nein ich hab mir die Karte Hauptsächlich fürs Gaming gekauft, da meine Onboard nicht so gut war und auch die Eingange einen Wackelkontakt haben.
Wollte sowieso mal so eine Soundkarte ausprobieren und nicht immer Onboard. Und das hat sich gelohnt.
Das mit Hauptsächlich YouTube und Gaming ist das, was ich Hauptsächlich mache wo Sound gebraucht wird.^^

MfG


----------



## Blutstoff (5. März 2011)

xFazen schrieb:


> Nun hab ich aber eine Frage, bzw sind es mehrere.
> Wie stelle ich:
> - den Audiokanal ein? 8 Channels sind ja fürs Gaming. Aber wird dadurch mein Stereo Headset 7.1 oder so simuliert, und bei 2 Channels hab ich dann nur Stereo?
> - Die Samplingfreuquenz bezieht sich ja immer auf das Spiel bzw. Musikstück. Das wäre ja meistens 48Khz soll ich es nur 48KHz machen oder höher?
> ...


 
Für dein Headset stellst du zum Zocken folgendes ein: Audiokanal -> 6 Channels, Analog aus -> Kopfhörer und bei Dolby Headphone den Haken setzen. GX brauchst du eigentlich nicht, es sei denn das Spiel unterstützt EAX. Eine Samplingfrequenz von 44.1 Khz für Musik macht Sinn, mehr eher weniger. Games haben meistens eine Rate von 48 Khz oder auch 96 Khz.


----------



## Entelodon (5. März 2011)

hy leute, ich hätte mir schon länger eine xonar d2x oder hdav 1.3 gekauft (die x-fi home teather HD ist nirgends erhältlich...) wenn da nicht die eine sache wäre:

könnt ihr mal sagen ob dieser gx modus stabil läuft, bzw. auch die meisten spiele damit klarkommen? ist relativ wichtig für mich, da ich viele alte spiele zocke die noch eax haben und ohne nicht mit 5.1 laufen.


----------



## xFazen (6. März 2011)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Für dein Headset stellst du zum Zocken folgendes ein: Audiokanal -> 6 Channels, Analog aus -> Kopfhörer und bei Dolby Headphone den Haken setzen. GX brauchst du eigentlich nicht, es sei denn das Spiel unterstützt EAX. Eine Samplingfrequenz von 44.1 Khz für Musik macht Sinn, mehr eher weniger. Games haben meistens eine Rate von 48 Khz oder auch 96 Khz.


 
Hey danke erstmal:
Bei der Audiokanalinfo steht jedoch 8 Channels wären für 3D Spiele hab aber oft gehört 6 ist auch gut was stimmt jetzt?

GX -> MW2 unterstützt EAX ja. Und bei Google hab ich gesehen das EAX4 dann 5.1 Sound ist muss ich wenn ich es an hab bei MW2 dann 5.1 einstellen? Oder Stereo?

MfG


----------



## Lee (6. März 2011)

Was in der Info steht ist egal. 6ch. für Spiele und Filme und überhaupt das meiste Surroundmaterial. EAX und Surround Sound sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Einfach GX anstellen. Schadet nicht, auch wenn es möglicherweise nichts nützt. 
Im Spiel stellst du ebenfalls 5.1 Sound ein.


----------



## Entelodon (6. März 2011)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist asus gx das gegenstück zu creatives alchemy wrapper (direct sound 3d effekte unter openal in vista)... ohne den anzustellen geht bei mir nur stereo (ausser die spiele sind auf openal ausgelegt, dann spielts keine rolle..), also haben 5.1 sound und eax doch was gemeinsam?


----------



## chill0r (10. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mit Toslink zu meiner 5.1 anlage verbunden.
die anlage ist was älter, unterstützt DD / Prologic, Yamaha DSP-A595D um genau zu sein.

was kann ich da großartig einstellen wegen der Lautsprecherkonfiguration?

Z.B. Quake 4 will nicht weil openal nicht unterstützt wird?


----------



## .::ASDF::. (20. März 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Was in der Info steht ist egal. 6ch. für Spiele und Filme und überhaupt das meiste Surroundmaterial. EAX und Surround Sound sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Einfach GX anstellen. Schadet nicht, auch wenn es möglicherweise nichts nützt.
> Im Spiel stellst du ebenfalls 5.1 Sound ein.


 
Bei mir hat es leider mehr Probleme verursacht anstatt etwas zu verbessern. Ich hatte z.B. das Problem, dass der Sound bei GTA 4 am knistern war. Hat ewig gedauert bis ich den Grund herausgefunden hab . Bei Winamp wurden auf einmal alle Lautsprecher angesprochen obwohl die Dateien nur Stero sind. Von daher lass ich es im Moment lieber aus oder gibt es Spiele die davon deutlich profitieren?


----------



## Lee (20. März 2011)

> Bei Winamp wurden auf einmal alle Lautsprecher angesprochen obwohl die Dateien nur Stero sind.


Das liegt daran, dass du Dolby Prologic angeschalten hast. Das lässt du am besten immer aus. Und wenn du Musik hörst schaltest du Dolby Headphone ebenfalls aus.



> Von daher lass ich es im Moment lieber aus oder gibt es Spiele die davon deutlich profitieren?


Das ist eine rein subjektive Entscheidung. Manch einer mag die Ortung mit DH, manch einer ohne lieber. Ich kann mich dazu nicht äußern, da ich keine PC Spiele mehr spiele.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (20. März 2011)

Lee @ Dolby Prologic hatte ich gar nicht angeschaltet. Auf dem Screenshot sind meine Standardeinstellungen. Nur den "GX" -Modus hatte ich an und ausgeschaltet. Dadurch entstanden dann die Probleme oder wird Dolby Prologic durch den "GX"-Modus automatisch angeschaltet.


----------



## Alistair (20. März 2011)

Hallo,

danke erstmal an > Devil-X < für den guten Test. 

Ich habe vor, mir für mein neues Windows-7-System eine ASUS Xonar DX/XD (Alternate) zu kaufen. Ich weiß aber noch nicht, welche Lautsprecher für sie gut geeignet wären.

Das Logitech Speaker System Z623 (Alternate) scheint sehr gut zu sein, es ist aber ein THX-zertifiziertes 2.1 Sound System. Soviel ich weiß, wird THX aber nur von Creative-Soundblastern-Karten unterstützt, oder? Die Soundblaster haben ja auch die THX-Console. Hätte ich mit diesen Boxen aber trotzdem einen besseren Klang als mit Boxen ohne THX-Zertifizierung?

Könntet Ihr mir ansonsten andere gute Lautsprecher (2.1 oder 5.1) für die Sonar DX/XD empfehlen? Vom Preis her würde ich höchstens ca. 150,- EUR ausgeben wollen. Ich höre viel elektronische Musik, v.a. Hardstyle, Hard Trance und Techno, von daher brauche ich einen sehr guten Subwoofer bzw. Bass. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Blutstoff (20. März 2011)

Alistair schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke erstmal an > Devil-X < für den guten Test.
> 
> ...


 
Lass mal lieber die Finger von dem Logitechschrott. Logitech mag ja gute Eingabeperipherie bauen, aber von Audio haben die überhaupt keinen Plan. Und THX ist kein Kaufgrund sondern Augenwischerei und Geldverschwendung. Schau mal bei Teufel vorbei, oder Edifier, evtl. findest du hier das passende. Wenn du auf besonders neutralen Klang wertlegst, Bass für dich eher zweitranging ist und du genug Platz auf deinem Schreibtisch hast, wären vielleicht gute Nahfeldmonitore etwas für dich.

@ASDF

Lass GX einfach aus, ich halte von der Funktion ebenso wenig.


----------



## iceman650 (20. März 2011)

Kauf keinesfalls das Logitech-System (THX ist reiner Bauernfang)!
Und die Asus Xonar DX ist in dem Preissegment konkurrenzlos.
Mach am besten einen eigenen Beratungsthread auf, da können wir dann besser beraten (neutraler Klang oder basslastig, 2.0 oder 2.1, etc.).

Mfg, ice


----------



## Alistair (20. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, Blutstoff und iceman650. 
Dann hat es sich mit dem THX ja eh schon erledigt. ^^

Hier ist der Link zu meinem Thread: ASUS Xonar DX - Beratung Sound System

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Sven0815 (27. April 2011)

Nach langem hin- und herüberlegen hab ich meine X-Fi Titanium nu auch rausgeworfen und meinem Rechner ´ne DX spendiert. Dachte erst hast ja 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht undso, also warum nicht mal ne (günstigere^^) Karte kaufen und testen. Nach nichtmal einem Tag muss ich sagen, die Titanium kommt mir nicht mehr in den Rechner, was die DX an Sound raushaut, gerade im Upmix 2.1 auf 5.1, ist ja ´ne absolute Wucht. Bei Tenachious D´s Tribute hört man die Hintergrundgitarre nu kristallklar, Hammerfall hört sich nicht mehr so fad an, Kid Rock´s Three Sheets To The Wind lässt die Gläser tanzen, absolut umwerfend.

Danke für den Test und die zahltreichen Kommentare, ohne hätt ich die Karte wohl nie getestet


----------



## PEG96 (28. April 2011)

Sorry aber gerade hochrechnen bei Musik, versaut den Klang vollkommen.


----------



## F0rest (30. April 2011)

sorry schon mal, falls das hier bereits beantwortet wurde. aber 42 seiten sind heftig 
welche settings für Stereo Kopfhörer (Creative Aurvana Live) für FLAC, MP3 (320kbit/s) und Zocken (aktuell Assasins Creed Brotherhood & SC2)?
Habe es so wie auf dem Bild auf ( Kanäle 8 etc.). Zum Zocken und Musik werd ich dann wohl das Dolby Headphone an/aus switchen. Bei Kanäle hab ich zumindest bei Musik kein Unterschied bemerkt, daher kann ich mir da das switchen sparen, oder? Und dann auf 8 oder 6 Kanäle lassen?
PS: Hammer Sound 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (30. April 2011)

8 bzw 6 Bedeutet, dass wenn eine Quelle 6 bis 8 hat, diese auf 2 runter geregelt werden.
Hat die Quelle nur 2 runter auf 2, ist klar, dass es keinen unterschied macht.


----------



## F0rest (30. April 2011)

und wenn ich jetzt auf 6 mache und ein spiel hat mal 8, was passiert dann?
also einfach auf 8 machen?


----------



## BigBubby (30. April 2011)

Es gibt keine Spiele mit 8 Kanälen.
Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht, wie es sich anhört, wenn man zu wenig Kanäle anstellt. Das musst du wohl einfach mal mit nem Film testen...


----------



## theon greyjoy (30. April 2011)

Ich habe die D1 - gibt es da großartige Unterschiede zur DX ?

1.Wenn ich Upmix laufen lasse, habe ich 2 Kanäle eingestellt, bei echtem 5.1 muss ich auf 6 Kanäle stellen. Richtig?

2.Beim Upmix läuft bei mir immer Dolby Digital Live. Kam eine Weile kein Sound kommt vom Verstärker ein "Klick" - kommt dann wieder eine Soundquelle gibts vorher wieder einen "Klick" vom Verstärker bis man den Sound hört. Kann man das irgendwie abstellen? Auf PCM passiert das nicht nur PCM gibt eben nur Stereo auf zwei LS wieder.

3.Da ich per Toslink den Verstärker dranhabe ist kein Mikroeingang mehr verfügbar (gleiche Buchse). Finde ich sehr seltsam gelöst.
So muss ich Mikro bzw. Headset über Onboard laufen lassen.


@Test
Ich hätte musikmäßig mal wirklich verschiedene Genres getestet, die 3 Lieder sind so ziemlich ein Genre...


----------



## BigBubby (30. April 2011)

d1 und dx sind nur unterschiedlich durch den Slot (PCI vs PCI-E)

zu 3: Du kannst für das Mikro die Frontblende benutzen sofern du sie angeschlossen hast.

zu 2: PCM gibt eigentlich immer das weiter was rein kommt. Wenn du eine stereoquelle hast, macht er stereo, wenn du eine surround quelle hast surround sound. Wenn du DDL einstellst, dann erzeugt er künstlich die Surround sound ausgabe.

zu 1: Ja.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Mai 2011)

> zu 2: PCM gibt eigentlich immer das weiter was rein kommt. Wenn du eine  stereoquelle hast, macht er stereo, wenn du eine surround quelle hast  surround sound. Wenn du DDL einstellst, dann erzeugt er künstlich die  Surround sound ausgabe



Nicht ganz korrekt. Aufgrund der begrenzten Bandbreite vom SPDIF kann man kein 5.1-PCM-Format übertragen und es kommt am Verstärker nur Stereo an. DDL ist dafür verantwortlich den unkomprimierten 5.1-PCM-Stream in einen Dolby Digital Stream zu codieren, der dann von der Bandbreite über den SPDIF übertragen werden kann. Dadurch kommt dann auch Surround am Verstärker an.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Mai 2011)

Kann die DX jetzt 5.1 über den digitalen Ausgang oder nicht?


----------



## Lee (8. Mai 2011)

Ja, kann sie.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Mai 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Ja, kann sie.


 

Danke dir.


----------



## CarnageDark (30. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mir die Karte auch bald zulegen, habe aber noch eine Frage. Bei den Amazonbewertungen liest man, das die Soundkarte keine richtige audio detection hat.  Wenn man zum Beispiel Kopfhörer in die Frontblende steckt, wird das nicht automatisch erkannt und man muss die erst in der Software manuell aktivieren. Stimmt das oder wurde das vielleicht durch ein Treiberupdate behoben?


----------



## BigBubby (30. Mai 2011)

das ist korrekt. sinn ist, dass man kopfhörer z.B. nicht jedes mal rausstecken muss, um wieder übre die anlage zu hören. Man hat also immer direkt die freie wahl.


----------



## CarnageDark (30. Mai 2011)

Ah ok, danke. Aus der Perspektive habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen.^^  Und die Soundkarte kann man aber an das Panel des Gehäuses anschließen ja? wenn ich meine Kopfhörer in das Frontpanel stecke, bekomme ich also die Qualität der Soundkarte?  Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Antwort, kenne mich mit Soundkarten 0 aus.^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Mai 2011)

> Und die Soundkarte kann man aber an das Panel des Gehäuses anschließen ja?



Ja kannst du.



> wenn ich meine Kopfhörer in das Frontpanel stecke, bekomme ich also die Qualität der Soundkarte?



Nur theoretisch. Meist hat der Frontpanel-Anschluss Probleme mit Störgeräuschen. Das liegt aber nicht an der Soundkarte sondern am Gehäuse.


----------



## Enni1984 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,habe mir jetzt auch die asus dx geholt,nach dem ich den test hier gelesen habe. hatte vorher die x-fi musik.

Also irgendwie klingt die nicht so gut wie meine alte,ich habe fast keinen bass auf den kopfhörer und über die Lautsprecher, habe schon versucht bisschen rum zu stellen aber viel besser wird es nicht.

Ist es normal wenn ich zb das Profil Musik nehme und dann will ich Headphone aus stellen da leuchtet dann nicht mehr der Musik Modus.

Könnt ihr mir evtl euro einstellung mal posten?
Meine Kopfhörer sind die AKG 242HD 

bei der x-fi kamen die bässe irgendwie knakiger, an was kann das liegen?

und wenn ich zwischen den Profilen hin und her schalte ändert sich nix das klingt alles gleich muss ich sagen,

kann man den nicht zb für das Musik Profil einstellungen vornehmen,das die dann auch für das profil musik gespeichert bleibt?jedesmal wenn ich was unter dem profil musik verstelle ist es nicht mehr das musik profil.

wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
lg


----------



## Blutstoff (8. Juni 2011)

Enni1984 schrieb:


> Hallo,habe mir jetzt auch die asus dx geholt,nach dem ich den test hier gelesen habe. hatte vorher die x-fi musik.
> 
> Also irgendwie klingt die nicht so gut wie meine alte,ich habe fast keinen bass auf den kopfhörer und über die Lautsprecher, habe schon versucht bisschen rum zu stellen aber viel besser wird es nicht.
> 
> ...



Die Profile kannst du getrost links liegen lassen, die verbiegen nur den Klang. Für Kopfhörer stellst du folgendes ein. Audiokanal -> 2 Channels, Analog aus -> Kopfhörer, logisch. Unbedingt darauf achten, dass FlexBass deaktiviert ist. Den brauchst du nur, wenn du einen Subwoofer benutzt.


----------



## Enni1984 (8. Juni 2011)

Ok vielen dank werde es dann versuchen wenn ich zu hause bin.
was meinst du mit Analog aus?

und wie ist es dann wenn ich meine 2,1 Lautspecher anschliese? dann 2 kanäle einschalten? weil normal müßte ja 2.1 da stehen oder?
lg


----------



## Blutstoff (8. Juni 2011)

Zu Analog aus, siehe Bild. Bei 2.1 stellst du Analog aus auf 2 Lautsprecher und Audiokanal ebenfalls auf 2 Channels. Die Option 2.1 gibt es nicht, da ein 2.1-System wie ein herkömmliches 2-Speakersystem angeschlossen wird. Kann aber sein, dass du FlexBass aktivieren musst, glaub ich aber nicht. Musst du halt mal testen.


----------



## Enni1984 (8. Juni 2011)

ok werde ich dann versuchen,aber habe wenn ich mich recht erinere hab ich das garnicht gesehn wo ich das einstellen kann,werde es dann mal sehen sonst sag ich nochmal bescheid.#vielen dank für die hilfe.


----------



## Lee (8. Juni 2011)

Und das der Bass bei der DX "schwächer" ist, ist normal. Die X-FI haben da gerne etwas mehr drauf gegeben. Zudem ist der K242HD jetzt nicht für einen wahnsinnig starken Bass bekannt


----------



## Enni1984 (8. Juni 2011)

Ja das weiß ich,aber selbst über die normalen LP macht es so nicht wirklich spaß zu hören, wie gesagt ich werde dann wenn ich zu hause bin noch mal testen und heut abend oder morgen bescheid geben.


----------



## Enni1984 (8. Juni 2011)

So hab jetzt ein bisschen eingestellt,also über die Kopfhörer klingt es jetzt gut, das analog ist aus, weiß garnicht wo ich das an stellen kann?

Jedoch klingt es über die Lautsprecher wirklich nicht so gut, habe alles versucht einzustellen wird nicht besser. 
Ich finde auch das die Soundkarte nicht so laut geht wie die x fi jedenfalls über die KH


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juni 2011)

Mixer auch beachten. Ich dachte erst auch, geht nicht laut. Bis ich gemerkt hatte, dass der standardmäßig nur auf 80% eingestellt ist.


----------



## Enni1984 (8. Juni 2011)

So hab es jetzt hin bekommen wir nähern uns der ganzen sache 
Aber was mich schon stört das man zb nicht für Musik es so einstellen kann das die Kopfhörer Einstellung gespeichert bleibt und für Lautsprecher zb dann der hifi modus.
so muss man immer erst alles umstellen 

gibt es auch noch andere Software oder nur die normalen von asus?

Wie schalte ich den das Analog an?

Ich wollte jetzt mit einem kumpel reden aber das mic ist so leise habe alles auf max gedreht, gibts da eine Lösung?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Juni 2011)

> Wie schalte ich den das Analog an?



Da gibts nix anzuschalten. Der Schriftzug "Analog Aus" ist nur die Kurzform für "Analog Ausgabe" und bezieht sich auf die Liste darunter bei der man das Ausgabegerät einstellen kann.



> Aber was mich schon stört das man zb nicht für Musik es so einstellen  kann das die Kopfhörer Einstellung gespeichert bleibt und für  Lautsprecher zb dann der hifi modus.
> so muss man immer erst alles umstellen



Leider kann man im Treiber keine eigenen Profile speichern. Man muss wohl oder übel immer alles von Hand einstellen.


----------



## Blutstoff (8. Juni 2011)

Enni1984 schrieb:


> , das analog ist aus, weiß garnicht wo ich das an stellen kann?


 
??? Schau mal weiter oben. Hab dir die Stelle im Bild doch extra rot markiert. Lesen musst du schon selbst.


----------



## Enni1984 (9. Juni 2011)

Guten mogen.
hab mir das bild angeguckt,ich mein nur das ich nix finde wo man es einschalten kann,aus ist es ja 
gibt es eine lösung zum mic? weil das is echt sehr leise und habe boost an,aber man hört mich kaum.
wenn ich das irgendwie nicht lauter bekomme,werd ich die karte zurück bringen müssen,weil das mic brauch ich auf jedenfall.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juni 2011)

> hab mir das bild angeguckt,ich mein nur das ich nix finde wo man es einschalten kann,aus ist es ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lies dir meinen obigen Post nochmal durch, das sollte die Frage klären.
Bzgl. Mic kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Enni1984 (9. Juni 2011)

Ja habe dein Post verstanden. 

War nur darauf bezogen weil er meinte ich soll es aus stellen,

wie sieht es bei anderen leuten hier aus? habt ihr auch Probleme mit dem micß


----------



## BigBubby (9. Juni 2011)

ich hatte kein problem mit dem mic. hatte es aber per frontpanel angeschlossen. nicht hinten.


----------



## sipsap (9. Juni 2011)

du musst in den windows-einstellungen bei aufnahmegeräte nur mikrofon aktivieren und eingang deaktivieren.


----------



## Enni1984 (9. Juni 2011)

ok danke, war es den davor bei dir auch so leise? oder woher weißt du das? werde es heute abend gleich mal versuchen sonst muss ich die karte leider zurück bringen. aber hoffen wir mal das alles klappt.


----------



## sipsap (9. Juni 2011)

jup war es. und stör geräusche. wenn der mic-in gleichzeitig als line-in aktiviert ist 'erwartet' er mehr spannung als über mic ankommt. mal grob gesprochen.


----------



## Enni1984 (9. Juni 2011)

Ok dann habe ich hoffnung,werde es gleich versuchen wenn ich heute abend zu hause bin.


----------



## Blutstoff (9. Juni 2011)

Enni1984 schrieb:


> War nur darauf bezogen weil er meinte ich soll es aus stellen,


 
Ich habe nie geschrieben, du sollst etwas ausstellen.  Ich habe geschrieben dass du bei "Analog aus" -> auf Kopfhörer bzw. 2 Lautsprecher stellen sollst. Analog aus steht für analoger Ausgang. Alles klar jetzt?


----------



## Enni1984 (9. Juni 2011)

Gut dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden, weiß ja wo man die einstellung für KH oder LP sind, dachte sollte halt analog auf aus stellen, aber weiß ja nun was es ist  
Sorry wenn es falsch rüber kam.


----------



## Enni1984 (9. Juni 2011)

So habe es jetzt alles deaktiviert ist leider immer noch so, es hat sich nicht verbessert schade, weiß auch nicht was ich da noch machen soll.

überlege jetzt ob ich onboard für das micro nehme,aber dann denke ich mir, da kann ich mir die 55 euro sparen und auch wieder meine x fi nehmen,echt schade nervt mich bisschen das es nicht besser wird.


----------



## benjasso (9. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir funktioniert der Mic-Eingang, sowohl an der Karte als auch Front, ohne Probleme. Wenn du nur noch Mic an hast, probier mal den Mic-Boost raus zu nehmen. Da hilft zumindest ungemein, wenn man externe Soundquellen anschließt!


----------



## Enni1984 (9. Juni 2011)

Hat sich leider auch nix geändert. ich denke behalte sie trotzdem sie verstehen mich ja,halt nur bisschen leise,da müssen sie durch 
Vielen dank für eure hilfe. was mir jetzt aufgefallen is,wenn ich an der Tastatur lauter mache bleibt der regler von der Software der Karte so stehen war vorher nicht so.


----------



## Blutstoff (9. Juni 2011)

Hast du die neusten Treiber installiert, oder die mitgelieferten von der CD? Wenn nicht, lad dir mal den aktuellen Treiber von Asus runter und installiere diesen neu.


----------



## Enni1984 (9. Juni 2011)

das hatte ich davor versucht schon.
aber es klappt, ich habe mal ein anderes mic genommen und da geht es,also las wohl nicht an der karte 


was heist den eigentlich SVN Smart volume? ist es das er die töne alle auf einer Lautstärke macht?
Wenn ich bei skybe bin und es anschalte höre ich dann ein Rauschen wenn der andere nicht redet.

und bei Vocal FX da ändert sich ja garnix


----------



## Blutstoff (9. Juni 2011)

Enni1984 schrieb:


> ist es das er die töne alle auf einer Lautstärke macht?


 
Ja, aber lass es besser deaktiviert. Das ruiniert dir nur die Dynamik.


----------



## theon greyjoy (22. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem mit der D1:

Das Upmixing funktioniert nicht. Mein Marantz SR7300 gibt nur Stereo wieder, bei CD Betrieb dagegen funktioniert es.

Einstellungen sind: 2 Channels, Analog aus 5.1, Dolby Digital Live. Anschluss ist optisch am Receiver.
Der Film ist im Stereo-Ton. Die hinteren Lautsprecher geben keinen Mucks von sich,da kann ich machen was ich will.
Am Marantz hab ich alles durch von Multichannel Stereo über Virtual bis DD usw.
Bei DD5.1 Filmen funktioniert es ohne Probleme nur das verdammte Upmixing bekomme ich nicht hin.

Zwischendurch hatte ich mal ASIO für foobar installiert, da ging außer Stereo garnichts mehr.
Also wieder weg damit und zumindest Filme mit DD Spuren laufen wieder.

Ich weiß nicht woran es liegen kann...


----------



## Lee (22. Juni 2011)

> Einstellungen sind: 2 Channels


Ich kenne mich mit Surround nicht wirklich aus, aber probier es doch mal, dass auf 6 Channels zu stellen.


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juni 2011)

2 Channel
5.1
DDL
sollten eigentlich genau die richtigen einstellungen sein. Natürlich zaubert er hinten auch nur was, wenn er glaubt hinten könnte auch was sein.
Wie ist das denn vorne, benutzt er dann den mitteleren lautsprecher oder weiterhin nur die äußeren beiden.


----------



## iceman650 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich versteh gerade die Sache nicht.
Wenn man 2 Channel einstellt, kommen auch nur 2 Channel raus. (L/R)
Wenn man 6 Channels einstellt, kommen 6 Channels raus. (L/C/R/Surround-Left/Surround-Right/LFE)

Mfg, ice


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juni 2011)

Nein.
2 Channel sagt, was für eine Quelle reinkommt.
das 5.1 Lautsprecher sagt was für eine Quelle rausgehen soll.

(Bei der Xonar sind die Channel "Eingang" und die Lautsprecher "Ausgang")


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2011)

"Channel" ist das was dem Betriebssystem an Ausgabekanälen angeboten wird, "Lautsprecher" das reale Ausgabegerät worauf diese Kanäle verteilt werden sollen.
 Dabei aktiviert der C-Media Treiber(egal ob im Gewand von Asus, Auzentech oder sonst wem) je nach Bedarf automatisch Up- und Downmixing.

2 Channels und 4 Lautsprecher sorgt z.B. dafür dass der Ton gespiegelt wird so das je zwei Lautsprecher das gleiche ausgeben


----------



## theon greyjoy (26. Juni 2011)

Genau um das Upmixing gehts mir 

2ch Ton als Upmix auf allen Lautsprechern. Und genau das funktioniert über die Xonar nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2011)

macht bei mir keine probleme. eben noch mal getestet.
Die frage, die ich mir stelle ist, warum lässt du das nicht deinen receiver erledigen, wenn der schon diese möglichkeiten hat. Ich vermute der stimmt das für sich besser ab, als die xonar.


----------



## theon greyjoy (26. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, müsste ja möglich sein. Die Frage ist, wie?
Wenn ich Musik oder Film über den PC laufen lasse.

Beim CD Player gibts dahingehend ja keine Probleme..


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2011)

du überträgst einfach normal stereo und sagst dann deinem Kasten, dass er Virtuell Surround sound oder sowas machen soll.
Ging damals bei meinem alten Teil auch ganz einfach.


----------



## theon greyjoy (26. Juni 2011)

Funktioniert leider weder mit PCM noch DD Live.
Bleiben stumm.. egal welcher Modus am AVR.

Irgendwann ging es aber mal... auch über die Xonar.
Muss mir mal diverse Systemeinstellungen angucken.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2011)

Hast du denn in der Xonar auch auf 2 Kanal gestellt? Wenn du da noch 6 Kanal stehen hast, kann es natürlich nicht gehen, da der Receiver 6 Kanäle bekommt und da nichts up zu mixen gibt.

Edit: Nur weil die anderen Kanäle stumm bleiben, heißt das ja nicht, dass die kanäle nicht angesprochen werden, sondern einfach kein ton übertragen wird.


----------



## theon greyjoy (26. Juni 2011)

Ja, 2-Kanal.
Mehr Kanäle benutze ich nur für DVDs mit entsprechender Spur oder Spiele.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2011)

ach sry ich meine 2 Lautsprecher und PCM.

by the way hast du mal den treiber neu installiert? (Hatte auch mal, dass da irgendwas gar nicht mehr wollte und nach treiber neuinstallation ging wieder alles)


----------



## Takeda (29. Juli 2011)

auch, wenn das schon ein stück her is: die Xonar bietet treiberseitig keinen Upmix, zum Ärgerniss vieler. Allerdings kannst du das softwareseitig beheben. nimm einfach nen passenden Player für Filme. "Media Player Classic - Home Cinema" zum Beispiel, der bringt in der Hinsicht gute software-seitige Möglichkeiten mit. ebenfalls musst du für surround, damit das überhaupt erst möglich sein kann, das "GX" aktivieren. was eig. nur für spiele und EAX sein soll wirkt sich leider auch hier auf alles andere aus. Für Musik nimmst am besten winamp und dort dann "surround-Sound zulasen" oder wie das heisst, aktivieren. bedenke: *geht alles nur mit aktivem GX*. was zum beispiel auch ein von mir noch ungelöstes Problem is: Sound aus dem Browser, der kommt dann nur über die zwei vorderen Boxen raus und den Sub interessanterweise. Also iwas macht der Treiber schon, aber nciht das, was man sich unter Upmix vorstellt. 
ich muss noch sagen ich hatte eine Xonar DX, hab sie auch immernoch. Allerdings sind mir iwann die Störgeräusche zu blöd geworden, wirklich alles hat man z. bsp. über Kopfhörer gehört. Jetzt hab ich mir eine Xonar D2 geholt, mit größerem rauschabstand und siehe da, kein Mucks, egal wie hoch du den lautstärkeregler drehst. Magnetische Abschirmung und kein dicht-gedrängtes transistor und Kondensator-Gehabe ftw


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2011)

Natürlich hat die Xonar DX Upmix. Benutz ich doch des öfteren fürs blöde Analogfernsehen.
Wurde auch schon ein dutzend mal hier erklärt.
einzig bei digitalen ausgang kann (nicht muss) es zu problemen kommen.


----------



## Takeda (29. Juli 2011)

dann muss das Problem woanders liegen. Weil ich hab das auch schon eeewig untersucht, alles ausprobiert, und bin zu keiner Lösung außer software-seitiger gekommen. das Problem hatten während meiner Suche sogar ziemlich viele auch. hab mich hier mal kurz durchgelesen durch die vielen pages und danach gesucht  bin aber nur zu dem Fundus gekommen, dass man auf 2 channel eingang stellen muss, wenn ein stereo-Signal kommt und üder windows konfigurieren etc. ja nur leider hab ich all das schon probiert, und es hat nie funktioniert. Wenn mir jetzt allerdings neue Erkenntnisse unterbreitet werden, dann würde ich mich glücklich schätzen


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2011)

Wenn du Analog ausgibst.
Dann musst du nur bei Audiokanal auf 2Channel und Analog aus auf 5.1.

Bei Digital gehst du auf SPDIF aus, da auf dolby digital live, am button dahinter kann man dann sagen "autom. hochmischen auf 5.1kanäle mit pro logic IIx) und dann sollte das gehen. (Hab übrigens entdeckt, dass es seit 2 monaten doch glatt einen neueren treiber gibt.)


----------



## Mod80 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte in einem anderen Thread schonmal gefragt aber nicht wirklich eine Antwort bekommen, deswegen hier nochmal die Fragen:

Man hat im Audio Center in der normalen Ansicht einen Lautstärke Regler. Wenn ich daran drehe, passiert gar nichts?!
Auch beim "Ton aus" Button passiert nichts?! 
Und last but not least, für was ist der "SVN"-Button?


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juli 2011)

Du gibst vermutlich digital aus, oder? Vermutlich sogar PCM.
Dann braucht er ja nichts machen, da ein receiver/verstärker am anderen ende stehen sollte, der sich um die lautstärke kümmert.

Smart Volume Normalization, gleicht "Lautstärkeschwankungen" aus


----------



## Lee (30. Juli 2011)

> Smart Volume Normalization, gleicht "Lautstärkeschwankungen" aus


Und zerstört dadurch die Dynamik in der Musik. Also besser aus lassen.


----------



## Takeda (30. Juli 2011)

hm, ja, wie gesagt die option ist theoretisch beim upmix. praktisch funktioniert das bei mir nicht. das ist das prob das ich meinte. aber wie es aussieht hängt das zum Teil vom windows ab. naja, ich hab demnächst win 7 64 bit... vllt. hab ich da mehr erfolg als mit vista ;D


----------



## BigBubby (31. Juli 2011)

Das kann sein. Ich habe inzwischen Analog, sonst hätte ich eben getestet, ob es funktz.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo euch ... ich hab mir jetzt auch die Xonar DX gekauft , hätte nicht gedacht das es so einen Krassen Unterschied zum ALC 892 ist  .Habe aber noch ein Problem wo ich hilfe benötige .
Da ich nicht immer umstecken will wenn ich Kopfhörer hören möchte , hab ich den Frontkopfhöreranschluss des Frontpanels meines Gehäuse angeschlossen (passt ja nur ein stecker) ...
Aber es kommt kein mucks . muss ich noch was verstellen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, du musst im Treiber bei "Analog Aus" auf "FP Kopfhörer" stellen, dann kommt da auch Ton raus.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (31. Juli 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ja, du musst im Treiber bei "Analog Aus" auf "FP Kopfhörer" stellen, dann kommt da auch Ton raus.



Hail dir du bist der Beste  (man bin ich Blond) ... da ich das Z-5500 von Logitech habe , ist der Sound über die Anlage schon gut besser ... 
aber was im gegensatz bei den Kopfhörern abgeht ist Geil


----------



## Ohlsen (2. August 2011)

Hallo, ist zwar schon 2 Jahre her, aber danke nochmal für den Test!
Ich habe die Karte jetzt einen Tag - echt super!
Auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich es auf den 48 Seiten überlesen habe, wollte ich doch gerne wissen, ob ich die DSP-Moden(Game, Music und Movie) mit einem 5.1-Sondsystem benutzen kann?
Wenn ich es versuche stellt sich der Sub aus, obwohl ich die analoge Ausgabe auf 5.1 eingestellt habe, also mit Subwoofer!?
Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Und ob dieser DSP Modus überhaupt Sinn macht?
danke


----------



## BigBubby (3. August 2011)

DSP kannste einfach missachten. braucht keiner.


----------



## anfaengerulli (13. August 2011)

wie ist das mit den Asio-Eigenschaften? Ich benutze Premiere cs5. 
Gruß Ulrich


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2011)

Asiotreiber mit einstellbarer Latenz sind im Treiber integriert. Wie gut die sind weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Liistefano (15. August 2011)

Habe nun auch die Xonar Dx und habe so meine Probleme mit ihr. Wenn ich mit Freunden im TS sitze und dann das Spiel "Magicka" starte sagen meine Freunde das ich Brumme. Zudem hab ich das Gefühl das wenn ich FP Kh und Mic benutz das sich dann alles was ich höre auf das Mic überträgt. 
Habe den neusten Treiber installiert.

MfG Liistefano


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2011)

Versuch es mal mit "AEC" und guck im "Mixer"ob dein Mikrofon nicht auf auf monitoring steht(das "Ohr" darunter ist angewählt).


----------



## Liistefano (15. August 2011)

Nur ist das Problem wenn ich "AEC" anhabe das ich dann die Features wie Dolby Headphone usw nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## Sardor85 (24. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab ne frage Wegen paar Features der Asus Xonar DX.

Kann mir jemand beschreiben kurz und verständlich was zb.: AEC bewirkt oder VocalFX

und ob ich das einschalten soll.
Hab ein Bluetooth Headset.
Denke mal das Lohnt sich nur wenn man ein richtiges Headset hat.

Grüßle Sardor85.


----------



## BigBubby (24. September 2011)

Straft mich lügen, aber Bluetooth Headsets interessieren sich nicht für eine Xonar. Die machen ihr ganz eigenens Ding.


----------



## querinkin (24. September 2011)

Hier ist es beschrieben:

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Multimedia- ASUS Xonar DX


----------



## Sardor85 (24. September 2011)

@BigBubby: Hab die Xonar mir gekauft wegen meiner 5.1 Anlage am Rechner nicht wegen einem Bluetooth Headset das kam später, weil ich keine lust mehr hatte auf das Blöde kabel eines headset's nutze das eh nur fürs TeamSpeak  
die frage ist auch nur eine kleine Beschreibung der genannten Funktionen aber dank querinkin kann ich das jetzt lesen.

Danke.

Grüßle Sardor85.


----------



## Daxelinho (21. November 2011)

Sehr guter Test, wie ich finde!
Habe sie mir nun auch zugelegt, mal gucken, ob es stimmt, das sie soviel besser als Onboard ist. Erhoffe mir persönlich eine menge, besonders von Dolby Virtual Headphone (heißt es glaube ich ), da ich nur Logitech X-540 als 5.1 System habe (zu Weihnachten Edifier S550) aber als KH AKG K530 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. November 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Sehr guter Test, wie ich finde!
> Habe sie mir nun auch zugelegt, mal gucken, ob es stimmt, das sie soviel besser als Onboard ist. Erhoffe mir persönlich eine menge, besonders von Dolby Virtual Headphone (heißt es glaube ich ), da ich nur Logitech X-540 als 5.1 System habe (zu Weihnachten Edifier S550) aber als KH AKG K530
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho



Noch irgendwelche Zweifel?


----------



## Daxelinho (21. November 2011)

> Noch irgendwelche Zweifel?


Ich? Nie! 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Ich bin nur froh, nun auch eine SoKa zu haben


----------



## de_Jung75 (24. November 2011)

...eine Frage hierzu:
Wie den Angaben zu entnehmen ist gibt es dort eine:
"Dolby Virtual Speaker: 
 Simulates a highly realistic 5.1-speaker surround sound listening environment from as few as two speakers."
Kann ich dann noch meinen Subwoofer dazuschalten, also insgesamt ein 2.1 System, welches dann eine 5.1-speaker system simuliert?


cruz
de_Jung75


----------



## JulianGER (24. November 2011)

Habe mir die Karte jetzt auch geholt. Leider bekomme ich immer einen Blue Screen ("Bad Pool Caller"), wenn ich den Treiber installieren will (aktuellste Version von der Asus-HP). Hab die Karte jetzt schon mehrmals neu eingesteckt, also sie sitzt definitiv richtig drin. Hab auch schon den Treiber von der beigelegten CD probiert, dort das gleiche Problem.


----------



## BigBubby (24. November 2011)

Strom an die Karte angeschlossen?

Wenn ja, dann hast du vermutlich ein Montagsmodell...


----------



## JulianGER (24. November 2011)

Ja, Strom ist angeschlossen. Hab inzwischen ein bisschen gegoogelt und das Problem scheinen sehr wenige andere auch zu haben, gibt jedoch bisher keine Lösung. Werde das Ding erst einmal zurückschicken...


----------



## Fischer995 (19. Dezember 2011)

Also nur das ich es versteh: Die Karte braucht eine extra Stromversorgung?. Hast du sei auch mal ohne getestet? ist die extra stromversorgung zwingend nötig?. Will das nur wissen weil ich sonst wieder ein kabel durch pc rückwand verlegen müsste.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja ist zwingend notwendig.


----------



## Fischer995 (19. Dezember 2011)

Naja wird sich machen lassen. Ist ja anscheinend hammer karte wie man es in allen tests liest


----------



## Alistair (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich denke, dass ich ein Problem mit der ASUS Xonar DX habe.

Mir ist zufällig aufgefallen, das sich im Xonar DX Audio Center keine Pegel oder Balken mehr bewegen, wenn Musik läuft. Auch weitere Einstellungen funktionieren nicht richtig, z.B. gibt es keine Reaktion, wenn ich Effekte (Bass, Rock, Metal usw.), oder wenn ich die Umgebung (Raum, Arena, Flugzeughangar, Wald usw.) ändere.

Ich benutze ein 2.1-Sound-System, und zwar das Edifier C2 Plus Multimedia, und der Subwoofer funktioniert, FlexBass ist also an. Wenn ich es ausschalte, geht er jedoch nicht aus, genauso auch beim Umschalten des DSP Mode gibt es keine Reaktion, im Gegensatz zu früher, da hat man immer den Unterschied deutlich bemerkt.

Wenn ich den Lautsprechertest durchführe (left/right), dann bewegen sich die Balken. Wenn ich "Mute" anklicke, dann werden die Lautsprecher stumm geschaltet, das funktioniert also.

Ich habe intern an der Karte nichts verändert, mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass der SPDIF Out, den ich nicht benutze, rot leuchtet. Ist das normal?

Vor drei Tagen hatte ich während des Musikhörens eine Meldung vom Avira Guard, wegen HTML/Infected.WebPage.Gen2, das war nur eine temporäre Datei. Der Guard gibt aber bei einer Meldung ein akustisches Warnsignal. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber vielleicht hat dieses Warnsignal zu einem Fehler im Audio Center geführt.

Ach ja, im Geräte-Manager wird die Soundkarte normal erkannt und es gibt kein Problem.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## BigBubby (25. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht screenshots. komme gerade nicht mit.
Nitfalls einfach mal treiber neu installieren.


----------



## Alistair (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo BigBubby,

im ersten Beitrag von > Devil-X < ist der erste Screenshot unter Punkt 4 "Treiber" gleich ein gutes Beispiel, da sieht man eben Säulen oder Balken, die sich bewegen, wenn Musik abgespielt wird.

Ich habe das Problem aber bereits selber behoben. In den Windows-Einstellungen habe ich unter Eigenschaften der ASUS Xonar DX (Lautsprecher ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device) im Reiter "Erweitert" unter "Standardformat" 24 bit, 44100 Hz (Studioqualität) ausgewählt, vorher war da 24 bit, 96000 Hz (Studioqualität) gestanden, jetzt stimmt es mit der Samplingfrequenz PCM 44.1 KHz im Xonar DX Audio Center überein und nun gehen auch die Balken wieder, und auch die anderen Einstellungen funktionieren wieder. 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Bananenminister (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo an alle Forenuser,
ich habe mir auch vor kurzem die Asus Xonar DX gekauft, weil mich mein Onboardsound seit längerem nicht mehr zufriedenstellt. Ich höre recht viel Musik und spiele auch gern soundintensive Spiele (aktuell natürlich Battlefield 3).

Allerdings konnte ich sie bisher nicht in meinen PC einbauen und daher auch nicht benutzen.

Mein Problem ist das beigelegte Kabel zur externen Stromversorgung (auf einem Bild des Reviews zu sehen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/78886d1235835106-test-asus-xonar-dx-100_1195.jpg).

Mein Netzteil ist ein Coolermaster Silent Pro 500 Watt, an welches ich dieses Kabel nicht anschließen kann, da es keine Anschlussmöglichkeit für diesen 4-poligen Stecker bietet, der überall als Molexstecker bezeichnet wird. Stattdessen sind am Netzteil 2 PCIe Steckplätze vorhanden (beide durch Grafikkartenstromstecker belegt) und vier weitere, 5 polige Stecker, die aber irgendwie auch als Molex betitelt werde (zumindest laut Aufschrift). Oder sinds SATA Stecker? Ich habe echt keine Ahnung, was Stecker anbelangt... 

Ich habe jetzt überall nach einem passenden Adapter/Kabel gesucht, aber komischerweise nichts gefunden und bin auch gerade etwas verwirrt. Etwas verärgert natürlich auch, weil ich gerade aufgrund eines popligen Käbelchens auf ein besseres Klangerlebnis verzichten muss .

Naja, wie dem auch sei:

Tl;DR: Das zur Asus Xonar DX beigelegte Kabel für die externe Stromversorgung passt nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Kabel ich benötige? Der Stecker an der Soundkarte ist ein Floppystecker.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Januar 2012)

Ich hab' das Netzteil selbst, kurz und knapp:



> Abnehmbare Kabel:
> 
> 
> 2 x PCI-E 6+2 Pin
> ...


Direkt in das Netzteil kannst du das Floppy-Kabel nicht stecken , da passen nur die abnehmbaren Verteilerkabel von CoolerMaster hinein (auf den Bild links neben den PCIe-Anschlüssen).
Such' mal in der Netzteilverpackung nach der richtigen "Kabelpeitsche", 
es muss nach obiger Beschreibung eines mit Floppy-Anschluss geben (ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass ich das auch schonmal bei mir gesehen habe).
Dann brauchst du nicht mal das Adapterkabel.


----------



## Bananenminister (19. Januar 2012)

Das heißt, diese 4 Anschlüsse auf dem Netzteil sind spezielle Coolermasterkonstrukte und ich brauche die jeweiligen Verteilerkabel von Coolermaster... da wunderts mich nicht dass ich bei meiner Suche keine entsprechenden Kabel gefunden habe.


Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich die noch irgendwo finde. Das kann allerdings noch eine Weile dauern.

Kann man denn die Xonar auch ohne zusätzliche Stromversorgung betreiben? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das schon mal gefragt wurde, aber die Antwort dürftig war. Funktioniert sie dann überhaupt? Nimmt sie eventuell sogar schaden?

Edit: Okay, Antwort steht bereits auf dieser Seite


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2012)

Ganz ohne Stecker kommt schlicht eine Fehlermeldung vom Treiber und kein Ton.
Wenn der Kontakt von dem Floppystecker schlecht ist (und das kommt öfters vor) wird es ganz leise. Ich hab einfach den Adapter auf den großen Molex Stecker abgezwickt und dessen Leitungen direkt an die Pins vom Floppy-Anschluss gelötet. Seitdem hatte ich nie mehr Probleme.


----------



## Driver (23. Januar 2012)

kurze Frage:
wenn ich ein Teufel Motiv 2 an die Xonar DX anschliesse, kann ich dann an die Xonar auch gleichzeitig meinen Kopfhörer anschliessen?


----------



## BigBubby (23. Januar 2012)

Nur wenn du dafür das Frontpanel benutzt


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Januar 2012)

BigBubby schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wenn du dafür das Frontpanel benutzt



Heißt das, dass das Frontpanel am PC auch von der SoKa bedient wird? Ich habe mir immer die Mühe gemacht und bin unter den Tisch gekrabbelt um die KH an die SoKa anzuschließen 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (23. Januar 2012)

Wenn du den anschluss dafür an die Soundkarte angeschlossen hast, ja


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Januar 2012)

Was ist das denn für ein Anschluss? Habe ich was nicht mitbekommen ?


----------



## BigBubby (23. Januar 2012)

Ac97 oder HDAudio. Ist ein 2x5 Stecker. Meist Blau oder Schwarz. Wirst du schon finden


----------



## MaxMan23 (1. März 2012)

Habe jetzt auch mir die DX für mein MediaPc geholt. Ich habe folgende Konfiguration: Audiokanäle auf 8 (bei 6 werden die rear Lautsprecher falsch angesteuert), Dolby digital live und virtual 7.1. (letzten Treiber von Asus). Verbunden über spdif mit Toslik zum Receiver.
Habe mir die Karte extra wegen der Lautstärkeregelung von Dolby Digital Live geholt.

Meine Frage ist wenn ich die Audiokanäle auf 8 Channels stehen habe werden die meine Testfiles (DD und DTS) korrekt wiedergegeben. Ein normales Signal wird jedoch nicht mit Prologic aufgefüllt. Der Ton kommt nur aus den beiden Front LS. 7.1 Virtual Speakers bringt auch keine Besserung. Schalte ich auf Audiokanäle 2 Channels klappt das. 

Wie kann ich die Prologic dekodierung für die 8 Channels aktivieren? Oder wie stellt man ein, dass die Audiokanäle automatisch gewechselt werden, je nach Quelle?

Ich meine es kann ja nicht im Sinne des Herstellers sein, das ich mir vorher ansehe wieviele Kanäle mein Video gerade hat!?!
(Wäre für mich ein Grund die Karte umzutauschen...)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. März 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum MaxMan23,



> Ich meine es kann ja nicht im Sinne des Herstellers sein, das ich mir vorher ansehe wieviele Kanäle mein Video gerade hat!?!



Das ist bei den Xonars aber leider so, die Kanalzahl muss man manuell einstellen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Pravasi (3. März 2012)

MaxMan:
Sind deine Rears denn auch richtig angeschlossen?
Würde nämlich einiges erklären...


----------



## BigBubby (3. März 2012)

Dass man die Channel manuell einstellen muss, ist sehr sinnvoll, da er sonst bei analogen ausgaben automatisch alle Stereoquellen upsamplen würde und das will man bei Musik nicht.

Man muss halt dabei bedenken, dass die Software upsamplen kann und auch tut.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich nicht ganz verstanden habe, wo genau wie sich welches Problem ausprägt.

Also was hast du an die Karte angeschlossen (5.1, Stereo, 7.1? Und was für einen Receiver ?). Womit testest du? (Spiel, welches? Musik? Filme? 5.1, 7.1, 2.0)
Und was genau wird nicht richtig ausgegeben?


----------



## BankzY (31. März 2012)

Kann man mit der Karte ein Headset (2 x 3.5 mm Klinkenstecker) und gleichzeitig ein Receiver (TOS-Link) betreiben?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. März 2012)

Jap wenn ich mein Edifier über Optik dran hab und hinten dazu mein Kopfhörer dran hab wird über beide der Ton ausgeben. Anderst verhält es sich wenn du das Frontpanel benutzt und im Treiber manuell umschaltest.


----------



## BankzY (31. März 2012)

Teilt sich also nicht der Mic in und der optische Ausgang einen Steckplatz?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. März 2012)

Ach misst stimmt, hab das Mic vergessen!


----------



## BankzY (31. März 2012)

Schade muss ich wohl doch ne Recon3D kaufen, oder hat hier jemand noch eine gute alternative?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. März 2012)

Xonar DG z.B.

Welches Headset genau?


----------



## BankzY (31. März 2012)

Sennheiser Pc 360 Game


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. März 2012)

Ein Freund von mir betreibt das mit eine Xonar DG und ist sehr zufreiden. Da kannst du afaik auch den Reciever per Toslink und das Headset gleichzeitig anstecken (bin mir nicht sicher aber wüsste nicht wieso das nicht gehen sollte, die Anschlüsse sind ja da).


----------



## BankzY (31. März 2012)

Dann nehme ich anstatt die DG die etwas teurere DS da die den Optischen Adapter mit dem Surround Output teilt und anscheinend etwas besser ist.
Danke für eure sehr schnellen Antworten.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. März 2012)

Bei der DS weiß ich aber nicht ob es nicht gleich wie bei der DX ist  Weil es sind ja nur 5 Anschlüsse, also 1x Mic, 1x Front, 1x Side, 1x Rear und 1x Sub/Center. Da muss der Toslink-Out ja auch mit einem Anschluss geteilt werden...

Achso, du hast Surround-Boxen an deinem AVR, also brauchst du Dolby Digital oder DTS? Dann wäre die DG eh nicht gegangen. Dann dürfte die X-Fi Titanium eher was sein, die hat ja danke DTS digitalen Surround, auch wenn sie analog klanglich nicht so stark ist wie die DG und oft unter Treiberproblemen leidet.


----------



## BankzY (31. März 2012)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich DTS oder Dolby Digital brauche. Mein jetziges Setup ist ein Receiver der mit einem Optischen Kabel mit meinem PC verbunden ist und das PC 360 was mit zwei 3,5mm Klinkensteckern auch an meinem PC angeschlossen ist. Ich will das so haben dass Beide Geräte Gleichzeitig angeschlossen sind und ich z.b. über mein 5.1 System den Gamesound laufen habe und das Headset Mic Trotzdem benutzen kann. Bei bedarf sollte ich aber auch noch den Gamesound nur über mein Headset laufen lassen können so wie ich es jetzt kann. 
Hoffe man versteht das.

Mein Receiver unterstützt Dolby digital und DTS wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. März 2012)

Wie hast du es denn momentan? Weil wenn du digital 5.1 willst, brauchst du ja eine Soundkarte die die Signale in Dolby Digital oder DTS komprimieren kann, sonst hast du kein 5.1. Weil unkomprimiert kann Toslink afaik nur Stereo. Dann noch ein AVR der das alles wieder umwandelt und an die Boxen sendet. Laut Datenblatt kann die X-Fi Titanium das, die Xonar DG aber nicht.

Dass du das Mic gleichzeitig mit dem 5.1-System laufen lassen kannst müsste bei der X-Fi eigentlich gehen.

Aber das wird ein wenig zu Off-Topic hier, hier sollte es ja nur um die DX gehen  Stell die Frage am besten mal im Diskussionsthread oder mach einen neuen Thread auf


----------



## Daxelinho (4. April 2012)

Ich habe auch eine kleine Frage: Warum wird meine Musik immer in 5.1 abgespielt? Wo muss ich was umstellen, um das auf 2.1 / 2.0 zu ändern? Früher war das bei mir auch nicht so, aber als ich den PC neu aufgesetzt habe war es vorbei mit 2.1..
Lautsprecher: Edifier S550, über 3x3,5mm Klinke angeschlossen


----------



## Lee (5. April 2012)

Dolby Prologic ausschalten sollte reichen.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. April 2012)

Wo finde ich das?


----------



## BigBubby (5. April 2012)

wichtig ist auch channels auf 6 oder 8 zu  lassen. Wenn man das versehtnlich anschaltet, wir upgesampelt.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. April 2012)

Also soll Channel immer auf 6 (in meinem Fall)? Das habe ich ja sowieso immer  Aber das Format der *.flac ist ja auch 2.1, warum wird dann immer noch upgesampelt..


----------



## BigBubby (6. April 2012)

mach doch mal nen screenshot davon, wie du es eingestellt hast.

Übrigens kann es auch sein, dass du den Mediaplayer so eingestellt hast. Manche Mediaplayer können auch upsampel. VLC z.B. oder MPC


----------



## Daxelinho (6. April 2012)

Habe iTunes atm als Mediaplayer.. Mache nacher mal ein paar Screenshot


----------



## Daxelinho (14. April 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein Bild gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (18. April 2012)

Sieht richtig aus. probier testweise mal andere player. vielleicht ist es wirklich itunes.


----------



## ivory001 (24. April 2012)

hallo.

wenn ich beim audio center auf mehr als 2 kanäle also 4-6-8 stelle geht bei mein 5.1 system center box nicht. bei 2 kanäle funktionieren alle.aber ich will ja mit 3d sound zocken und das ist ja nicht bei 2 kanälen.

ist das normal oder worann liegt das??


----------



## BigBubby (26. April 2012)

du musst die spiele auch auf 5.1 stellen. oft sind die nur stereo und da ist natürlich kein center


----------



## Raistlin666 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab jetzt nichts über die Raumkorrektur hier finden können, aber ist diese in der Software möglich? Ich möchte dabei die Entfernung der Boxen zum "Sitzzentrum" einstellen  Das optimiert meistens den Klang!


----------



## X2theZ (30. Mai 2012)

ja, müsste auch bei der dx funktionieren.
habe die treiber-software von der dg und von der stx selbst schon getestet und bei beiden bestand die möglichkeit, die entfernung der einzelnen lautsprecher einzustellen. also müsste es bei der dx auch möglich sein.

http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=16426
hier - im blauen bereich, der den raum darstellt, kann man die lautsprecher an jede beliebige position verschieben.


----------



## gockelmax (3. Dezember 2012)

Tut mir leid, dass ich den alten Thread jetzt wieder raufhole, aber da ich im moment mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eine Asus Xonar DX 7.1 zuzulegen, wollte ich mal kurz etwas fragen:

Treten die Probleme mit der Abschirmung (Also ein Piepen in Teamspeak (nur von anderen zu hören) oder das Brummen der Karte Xonar DX 7.1 Microphone Buzzing Issue In GAMES - YouTube) immernoch und bei jedem auf?
Oder gibt es auch welche unter euch, die bis zum heutigen Tage von etwaigen Fehlern und/oder Störgeräuschen verschont blieben?
Aktuell gibt es dazu ja einen neuen Thread im Forum http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-xonar-dx-mic-schlechte-qualitaet-ingame.html


mfg gockelmax


----------



## benjasso (3. Dezember 2012)

Also ich nutze in letzter Zeit ab und an Teamspeak und da hat mir noch keiner was von "Geistergeräuschen" erzählt. Hab das Headset sogar am FrontPanel, welches mit meiner DX verbunden ist.


----------



## gockelmax (3. Dezember 2012)

Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du denn?
Und ist die DX weit weg von der Graka oder direkt dran, evtl sogar drüber?


----------



## benjasso (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe eine GTX660 auf einem ASRock B75 Pro3. Die Xonar steckt im untersten PCIe x1, also weit weg von der GraKa.


----------



## marvinj (12. Dezember 2012)

ich liebäugle auch diese karte zu kaufen oder mein sibiria V2 gegen eine G35 zu tauschen. ist das sinnvol?


----------



## BlackNeo (12. Dezember 2012)

marvinj schrieb:
			
		

> ich liebäugle auch diese karte zu kaufen oder mein sibiria V2 gegen eine G35 zu tauschen. ist das sinnvol?



Das wäre der Wechsel von Not auf Elend^^ Zumal du das schrottige G35 nicht mal an der SoKa anschließen kannst, da es einen USB-Anschluss hat.

Hol dir lieber Superlux HD681 oder Creative Auravana Live und das Zalman Mic, da hast du eine VIEL bessere Ton und Sprachqualität.


----------



## Metalic (13. Dezember 2012)

Hätte da direkt mal eine kleine Frage. Habe gestern den DT990 Pro bestellt und das gute Stücke soll dann auch eine neue Soundkarte erhalten.
Worin besteht denn nun der genaue Unterschied zwischen der Asus Xonar DX und der Asus Xonar DGX? Ist es nur die Unterstützung von 7.1 bei der DX?


----------



## Jahai (13. Dezember 2012)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hätte da direkt mal eine kleine Frage. Habe gestern den DT990 Pro bestellt und das gute Stücke soll dann auch eine neue Soundkarte erhalten.
> Worin besteht denn nun der genaue Unterschied zwischen der Asus Xonar DX und der Asus Xonar DGX? Ist es nur die Unterstützung von 7.1 bei der DX?



Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe soll die DGX einen anderen Soundchip (etwas schlechter als von der DX) aber dafür einen Kophhörerverstärker drin haben.


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2012)

Richtig, die DGX setzt auf den CMI8786, die DX auf den ASUS AV100.
Afaik sind auch die ADC und DACs auf den Karten unterschiedlich und die DX bietet ein besseres SNR sowie eine niedrigere THD.


----------



## Metalic (13. Dezember 2012)

Also lieber die DGX für den DT990 Pro kaufen?


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2012)

Die DX ist die bessere Karte! 
Wenn sie für dich laut genug ist, würde ich zur DX greifen. 
Wenn nicht zur STX  Nein Spass, die DGX kannst du auch nehmen...


----------



## marvinj (13. Dezember 2012)

also für headset eher die dgx empfehlenswert? 
ich brauche eine für guten 7.1 sound sowie einen guten mic-eingang und da ich viel über headset spiele auch den kopfhörerverstärker? 
welche vorteile bietet die dx gegenüber der dgx noch  
???


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2012)

Einfach besseren und störrfreieren Klang. 
Wenn dir das nicht reicht, kannst du auch problemlos zur DGX greifen. 
Je nach Headset lohnt sich die DX imho sowieso nicht...


----------



## marvinj (13. Dezember 2012)

naja ich brauche ebenso nen verdammt guten sound für 7.1 und da hat die dx doch den besserewn klang, allein schon wegen der besseren wandler, oder?
hat die dsx nur nen headsetvestärker, der den sound einfach lauter macht? 
woher weißt du dass der klang besser und vorallem störungsfreier is?
wenn ich die dx gaaaanz unten ins mb klatsche, können doch keien interferenzen auftreten, die von der graka ausgehen, oder?


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2012)

Kauf sie dir doch einfach Beide und teste selbst.

Die DX hat höherwertige Teile verbaut. 
Wie rauschfrei die Ausgabe ist, kann man messen und mit geeignetem Equipment auch hören...
Das hat aber nichts mit Interferenzen von anderen Komponenten zu tun, das ist wieder eine andere Baustelle.
Den besseren Klang kann man ebenfalls hören oder auch nicht 

Und du redest du jetzt von der DSX oder der DGX? Die DSX habe ich nämlich noch nicht gehört und ob die einen KHV hat, weiß ich auch nicht!


----------



## marvinj (13. Dezember 2012)

ich meinte die dx und die dsx 
das ist aber auch verwirrend mit den ganzen namen 
rundrum brauche ich halt ne karte, mit gutem eingang und 7.1+kopfhörerausgang 
wo halt alles optimal ist, auch treiber und wo einfach alles stimmt 
die dgx hat ja "nur" 5.1 oder irre ich mich?
somit muss ich mich zwischen DX und DSX entscheiden  , wobei letztere Gx 2.5 statt 2.0 unterstütz, also neuer ist


----------



## benjasso (14. Dezember 2012)

Willst du das Headset an der Karte nutzen oder per Frontpanel? Hier hat zumindest die DX den Nachteil, dass man immer Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer umstecken müsste, wenn man kein Frontpanel nutzt. Das könnte bei der anderen aber auch so sein, nur kenne ich die nicht um das zu beurteilen.


----------



## Metalic (14. Dezember 2012)

Das würde mich auch noch interessieren. Nutze das Frontpanel nicht und würde gerne an der Soundkarte meinen Verstärker/Lausprecher und zusätzlich noch die Kopfhörer anschließen.


----------



## marvinj (14. Dezember 2012)

ja bei der dx wirddas frontpanel nicht automatisch erkannt. das wäre für mich auch kein problem momentan, ich stöpsle momentan auch imemr hinten um


----------



## exarkun_ (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo, ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Asus Xonar DX zugelegt und da sind 2 Fragen aufgetaucht, die mir leider bis jetzt keiner beantworten konnte. Vielleicht weiß ja hier jemand die Antwort.

1.)
Konfiguration:
"Audiokanal" auf "6 Channels"
"Analog aus" auf "Kopfhörer"
"Dolby Headphone" aus --> Klingt für meinen Geschmack zu blechern und künstlich

Wird bei dieser Konfiguration das Surround-Signal per Xear3D automatisch auf Stereo runtergemixt bzw. wird die Ortung bei Spielen dadurch negativ beeinflusst oder sogar verbessert? Oder sollte ich das runtermixen generell lassen da die Ortung auf 2 Kanälen besser ist?

2.)
Bei vielen Spielen kann man im Sound-Menü nur mehr die Lautstärke einstellen, wie weiß ich nun ob ein 5.1 oder ein 7.1 Sound ausgegeben wird zwecks Auswahl der Kanäle?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (8. November 2013)

Man sollte aber auch Bedenken das die Youpax Treiber für die XFI bedeutend besser klingen als die normalen.

zum Test, wirklich gut und knackig


----------



## BigBubby (8. November 2013)

der thread ist inzwischen 9 Monate alt


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (9. November 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> der thread ist inzwischen 9 Monate alt


 
Und???


----------



## BigBubby (9. November 2013)

ich will hier keine Diskussion anfangen. Nur folgende punkte:
- xonar thread, nicht xfi
- xonar test zieht keinen vergleich zur xfi außer in einem Satz.
- hier wurde seit fast 1 Jahr nicht über xfi gesprochen.

du gehst doch auch nicht in einen 1 Jahr alten and gpu thread und schreibst wie toll die neuen\costum nvidia treiber sind.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (9. November 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ich will hier keine Diskussion anfangen. Nur folgende punkte:
> - xonar thread, nicht xfi
> - xonar test zieht keinen vergleich zur xfi außer in einem Satz.
> - hier wurde seit fast 1 Jahr nicht über xfi gesprochen.
> ...


 
Ich ging vom TE aus, da er das schrieb



> Die Karte besticht nicht wie die bei weitem weniger audiophil klingenden  X-Fi´s durch einen übertriebenen Bass, sondern durch einen fein  aufgelösten und knackigen Bass. Ebenso im Hochtonbereich ließ die Xonar  viele Details erkennen.


Ich wollte es einfach mal klarstellen, und wenn ihr nicht wollt das keiner mehr was zu sagen oder zu schreiben hat, dann schließt diesen Thread hier und gut ist!

Meine Fresse, man kann sich wirklich über jeden Mist aufgeilen!


----------



## BigBubby (9. November 2013)

ok dann antwortest du auf einen 4 Jahre alten Post. :-p


----------



## ingush_zaur (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,  ich wollte mir heute die Soundkarte bestellen aber ich weiß ob sie für spiele geeignet ist. Hauptsächlich brauche ich sie nur fürs zocken. Soll ich sie mir kaufen oder könnt ihr mir eine andere Vorschlagen?


----------



## OnePotatoArmy (17. Mai 2014)

Die Creative Z, die gleich viel kostet, ist eher für das zocken gemacht und unterstützt 5.1.

Bin aber selbst kein Headset experte


----------



## ingush_zaur (17. Mai 2014)

Ich brauche es für 7.1 Da ich mir das Razer Tiamat 7.1 headset bestellt habe.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Mai 2014)

Darf man fragen wieso? In der Preisklasse hätte man sich locker nen Beyerdamic holen können was eine bessere Soundqualität liefert.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Mai 2014)

ingush_zaur schrieb:


> Ich brauche es für 7.1 Da ich mir das Razer Tiamat 7.1 headset bestellt habe.


 
Für das Teil reicht 'ne DSX...

ASUS Xonar DSX 7.1, PCIe (90-YAA0P0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Hast du kein 7.1 Onboard?


----------



## ingush_zaur (17. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank Jeanboy. 7.1 Onboard habe ich ja. Ich dachte nur es wäre besser wenn ich mir eine Soundkarte kaufe.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Mai 2014)

ingush_zaur schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Jeanboy. 7.1 Onboard habe ich ja


 
Bist du mit dem unzufrieden? So ein großer Unterschied ist manchmal gar nicht zwischen Onboard und externe Soka,
schon gar nicht bei deinem Headset.


----------



## ingush_zaur (17. Mai 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Bist du mit dem unzufrieden? So ein großer Unterschied ist manchmal gar nicht zwischen Onboard und externe Soka,
> schon gar nicht bei deinem Headset.



Eigentlich bin ich zufrieden, ich dachte nur ich brauche eine gute soundkarte für Razer Tiamat


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Mai 2014)

ingush_zaur schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich zufrieden, ich dachte nur ich brauche eine gute soundkarte für Razer Tiamat



Nein, für eine gute Soundkarte bräuchtest du erstmal ein gutes Headset


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Mai 2014)

Definitiv nicht den einizigen Unterschied zum Onbaord stellt die Lautstärke da, was anderes wirst du mit dem Tiamat nicht feststellen können. Ich würde dir raten auch noch Kopfhörer im Preisbereich von 150€ zu testen, zurückschicken kannst du sie dann immer noch
@ Jeanboy: Du macht mich langsam fertig! Jedes mal bist du scheller als ich


----------



## xpSyk (17. Mai 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Für das Teil reicht 'ne DSX...  ASUS Xonar DSX 7.1, PCIe (90-YAA0P0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Hast du kein 7.1 Onboard?



Ne einfach DG(X) wäre billiger und reicht auch.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Mai 2014)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Ne einfach DG(X) wäre billiger und reicht auch.


 
Er braucht 7.1


----------



## xpSyk (17. Mai 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Er braucht 7.1



Kann die DG(X) auch, sie hat nur nicht genügend Klinken für ein richtiges 7.1-System.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Mai 2014)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Kann die DG(X) auch, sie hat nur nicht genügend Klinken für ein richtiges 7.1-System.


 
Und gerade darum gehts  Das Tiamat hat lustigerweise 4 Klinke Anschlüsse


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

hi,
kurze Frage: Lohnt sich die ASUS Xonar DX 7.1bei mirr? Habe den Onkyo | TX-SR508 Angeschlossen per S/PDIF (optisch) [brauch ich da noch einen Adapter zu der Soundkarte, oder liegt da einer bei um weiter optisch S/PDIF zu nutzen?]. Hin und wieder schließe ic hauch mal Kopfhöre nan den PC an. Das wären diese hier Razer Orca Gaming Headphones (RZ04-00370600-R3M1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. *Also nix besonderes.* habe auch nciht vor, in nächster Zeit großartig was aufzurüsten.

Gruß
Pseudoephedrin


----------



## xpSyk (18. Mai 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Und gerade darum gehts  Das Tiamat hat lustigerweise 4 Klinke Anschlüsse




 Was zur Hölle?! Daran hätte ich im Traum nicht gedacht


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> hi,
> kurze Frage: [...]
> 
> Gruß
> Pseudoephedrin


 
ich würde den AV-R über Hdmi anschließen, wenn du ein 5.1 System dran hast. kannst dir dann auch die Soundkarte sparen, weil die Berechnungen vom AV-R und nicht von der Soka gemacht werden (sofern er digital angeschlossen ist) und du 7.1 Sound unkomprimiert übertragen kannst (optisch nur 2.1)

Für dein Headset brauchst du keine Soundkarte, das wäre Geldverschwendung


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Mai 2014)

Ok.

Das Problem ist, dass der Klang per HDMI sehr dumpf ist.
Das klingt der Ton über S/PDIF (optisch) besser.

Ein anderer meinte, dass kann nicht sein. Könnte das auch an einem billigen HDMI-Kabel liegen?


----------

